# "Mi hai spezzato il cuore"



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli. 
Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente. 
Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore". 
Ecco il punto della questione. Ho messo su 20kg per evitare di tradirlo, per rendermi meno apprezzabile dagli altri uomini. Ed ha funzionato. E ho peggiorato la situazione. Non volevo spezzargli il cuore. Ed invece sembra proprio che lo abbia fatto.
Starete pensando "Beh, dimagrisci e risolvi il problema". So che se lo facessi, rinizierei a desiderare altri uomini e questo è un gioco pericoloso. Sono attratta da ciò che non posso avere, da ciò che non è mio marito. Mi piacciono gli uomini simili all'idea che ho di me, anche se sono consapevole che non tollererei di viverci assieme perchè "io basto e avanzo" 
Non posso neanche andare avanti così, con un matrimonio "compromesso".
Apparte la questione fisica, con tutte le sue implicazioni, non ci sono aspetti che potrei migliorare o che lui mi chiede di migliorare. Dal suo punto di vista, apparte questa questione, va tutto bene e vorrebbe avere un figlio. Io credo che lui sarebbe un ottimo padre, è già un ottimo marito. Evidentemente sono io che non sono adeguata alle aspettative.
Non so cosa fare. Spero di essermi spiegata con un barlume di chiarezza, perchè è la prima volta che tento di dar voce a questi pensieri.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

"mi hai spezzato il cuore" perchè hai preso 20 kg mi suona male ma male male male.


sul resto.....fammi capire.    se torni al tuo peso forma e quindi torni attraente per un numero N di uomini, pensi di non essere in grado di resistere alla tentazione?

e quindi hai pensato di mettere su peso per diventare indesiderabile?    boh mi pare una roba folle.


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


mi sembra folle questo ragionamento.
Tu ingrassi per non ricevere attenzioni da altri uomini??? Ma perchè è impossibile resistere?
E tu ti riesci a piacere con 20 kg in più? Io per prima cosa come donna devo piacermi, poi è logico che mi piace anche ricevere complimenti dagli uomini, e devo dire che se li ricevo dalle donne mi fanno ancora più piacere perchè mi sembrano senza secondi fini. 
Non potrei mai mettere 20 kg per essere meno desiderabile, la donna deve essere desiderata, è bello!
Cioè mi sembra assurdo tutto quello che dici!


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

Resto basita.


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


Ciao, benvenuta.
*A parte *tutto, approfondirei il grassetto....che idea hai di te?


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> "
> 
> e quindi hai pensato di mettere su peso per diventare indesiderabile?    boh mi pare una roba folle.


" a me, m' pare 'na strunzata"...


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> " a me, m' pare 'na strunzata"...


anche a me "folle" è un complimento!


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2015)

scusa ma date l'idea di essere entrambi governati da 20 kg di ciccia, tu riguardo al tradire/non tradire, tuo marito riguardo ai suoi sentimenti verso di te/te+ 20 kg:singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

A occhio e croce, considerata l'assurdità dell'ingrassamento, ti direi di lasciarlo e basta.
Ero a sposato con una che proprio non sapeva rinunciare agli altri uomini.
E col cazzo che s'accozzava.
Al momento stai prendendo in giro lui e anche te stessa.
E non è detto che alla fine non sia lui ad andarsene con altre donne visto he non ti trova più desiderabile.
Quale sarebbe il vantaggio di questa situazione allucinante?


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

A questo punto porrei la domanda che parvemi cruciale:    cara Speranza, tu hai precedentemente già tradito, se non tuo marito, qualche antico fidanzato?


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A occhio e croce, considerata l'assurdità dell'ingrassamento, ti direi di lasciarlo e basta.
> Ero a sposato con una che proprio non sapeva rinunciare agli altri uomini.
> E col cazzo che s'accozzava.
> Al momento stai prendendo in giro lui e anche te stessa.
> ...


boh che se magna come se non ci fosse un domani?


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

Volendo, tanto per cercare di parlare con un minimo di senso compiuto, affrontare sul serio quanto esposto, appare comunque senza senso il tentativo di rendersi meno desiderabili ingrassando: ci sono donne desiderabilissime anche con 20 kg di troppo e donne in forma che non avvicineresti neanche.
e poi, di un uomo che reagisca mai come quello descritto, davvero si puo' dire che sarebbe un ottimo padre? Che direbbe ad una ipotetica figlia sovrappeso? "sei una balena senza cuore?" "Uno scaldabagno che rende triste il suo papa'"?
Ma che, davéro? (SUD)
Ma dabò? (NORD)


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh che se magna come se non ci fosse un domani?


Una volta si diceva "il marito che si taglia le palle per fare dispetto alla moglie"
adesso diremo "la moglie che se magna un discount per non fare dispetto al marito"


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma date l'idea di essere entrambi governati da 20 kg di ciccia, tu riguardo al tradire/non tradire, tuo marito riguardo ai suoi sentimenti verso di te/te+ 20 kg:singleeye:


Tendo a comprendere più lui, spiazzato di fronte ad una donna che non riconosce più.
I 20kg presi potrebbero essere la manifestazione di un disagio profondo, nonostante la vita di grandi successi professionali e sociali che Speranza descrive.


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh che se magna come se non ci fosse un domani?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh che se magna come se non ci fosse un domani?


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tendo a comprendere più lui, spiazzato di fronte ad una donna che non riconosce più.
> I 20kg presi potrebbero essere la manifestazione di un disagio profondo, nonostante la vita di grandi successi professionali e sociali che Speranza descrive.


e 20 kg cambiano una persona certo che la cambiano!
Io trovo scioccante la motivazione per cui ha preso questi kg


----------



## mora83 (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


Ciao Speranza, anzitutto benvenuta.
Faccio anche io molta fatica come chi mi ha preceduta ha comprendere fino in fondo il tuo ragionamento.
Quindi - non volendo giudicare a priori - ti chiedo: come è possibile che tu abbia così poco controllo sulle tue pulsioni tanto da farti pensare che ingrassare sia l'unico modo di resistere alle tentazioni? In secondo luogo, perchè hai deciso deliberatamente di sacrificare il tuo corpo e immagino parte della tua autostima di donna in questo modo? non posso credere che una donna della mia età si senta a proprio agio con 20 kg in più presi deliberatamente! ..in una parola: MA CHE SUCCEDE CARA SPERANZA???


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

a regà....sì vabbè, tutto bello e meraviglioso, volemose bene
però se la tua donna te mette su 20kg (e sono proprio tanti) senza avere disfunzioni o problemi, e a te le donne molto in carne non piacciono
un po' il culo te rode eh?
A me roderebbe.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tendo a comprendere più lui, spiazzato di fronte ad una donna che non riconosce più.
> I 20kg presi potrebbero essere la manifestazione di un disagio profondo, nonostante la vita di grandi successi professionali e sociali che Speranza descrive.


però lui non conosce la vera motivazione dell'aumento di peso, temo
nel senso che si spiazza a vanvera...
forse lei dovrebbe dirglielo, in qualche modo


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a regà....sì vabbè, tutto bello e meraviglioso, volemose bene
> però se la tua donna te mette su 20kg (e sono proprio tanti) senza avere disfunzioni o problemi, e a te le donne molto in carne non piacciono
> un po' il culo te rode eh?
> A me roderebbe.


concordo!


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


Tanto vale essere sincera.Amore mio ho messo su 20 kili,per non spezzarti il cuore ed il sedere,perchè se nn mettevo su sti 20 kili,avrei preso una carovana di piselli che neanche immaggini,che ti ci voleva la tombola per contare ogni siringata.....
Quindi o ti tieni sti 20 kili e l'esclusività,o perdo 20 kili,m prendo piselloni a pioggia in ogni dove....Che preferisci?
Credo dovresti metterla in questi termini,partendo dal presupposto poi che mis embra assurdo che una donna di 32 anni ingrassa per non andare a piselli....


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> e 20 kg cambiano una persona certo che la cambiano!
> Io trovo scioccante la motivazione per cui ha preso questi kg


a parte che l'assunto 20 kg in piu' --> nessuna pulsione al tradimento mi sfugge...qui sul forum abbiamo rinocerontesse, cammellesse (o ex) che non pare trombassero meno, quando erano con 20kg di troppo


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> e 20 kg cambiano una persona certo che la cambiano!
> Io trovo scioccante la motivazione per cui ha preso questi kg


Posso garantire che spiazza anche l'inverso.
Ho sposato un ciccione felice e contento che dopo 10 anni è diventato un adone con 20kg in meno ma incazzato come un puma!


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta.
> *A parte *tutto, approfondirei il grassetto....che idea hai di te?


Ciao Tessa, parto dal tuo commento perchè mi sembra un po' più costruttivo del dare etichette gratuite.

Negli anni ho trovato sempre più stimolante la compagnia di uomini più simili a me che a mio marito. Uomini che avevano studiato molto, liberi professionisti, brillanti oratori, lettori di libri per me interessanti, con una certa curiosità mentale, abili corteggiatori. Non necesssariamente con tutte queste caratteristiche in contemporanea, ma tutte caratteristiche che non attribuirei a mio marito. Ebbene mi sono resa conto che essere apprezzata sia intellettualmente che fisicamente (e concedimi la dicotomia fittizzia) da altri uomini era per me un gioco pericoloso: ho rischiato di tradire davvero, non solo con il pensiero e non solo per una notte di sesso. 
Mio marito si è innamorato di me come persona nel complesso, ma l'aspetto cultura/mente/carattere è sicuramente stato l'aspetto predominante e l'unico che ora ci è rimasto come "collante".

Così, per salvagardare ciò che avevo, ho pensato a cosa potevo rinunciare per sopravvivere: alla mia "testa" non volevo rinunciare. Ho provato con il corpo, che ovviamente adesso non mi piace ma tiene lontani gli uomini di cui sopra.


----------



## Nicka (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> però lui non conosce la vera motivazione dell'aumento di peso, temo
> nel senso che si spiazza a vanvera...
> forse lei dovrebbe dirglielo, in qualche modo


"Ciao amore, metto su 20 kg così oltre a schifare te schifo pure tutti gli altri, lo faccio perchè così non mi chiavo pure il panettiere e tu sai che sono intollerante al glutine. Così sì che stiamo bene!!"

Direi che non è cosa molto facile da dire, direi invece che sarebbe meglio capire esattamente qual è il problema...
E aggiungo che vorrei anche sapere qual è la speranza che ha Speranza, altrimenti avrebbe scelto altro nick.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> A questo punto porrei la domanda che parvemi cruciale:    cara Speranza, tu hai precedentemente già tradito, se non tuo marito, qualche antico fidanzato?


No, non ho mai tradito nessuno, nemmeno mio marito.


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto vale essere sincera.Amore mio ho messo su 20 kili,per non spezzarti il cuore ed il sedere,perchè se nn mettevo su sti 20 kili,avrei preso una carovana di piselli che neanche immaggini,che ti ci voleva la tombola per contare ogni siringata.....
> Quindi o ti tieni sti 20 kili e l'esclusività,o perdo 20 kili,m prendo piselloni a pioggia in ogni dove....Che preferisci?
> Credo dovresti metterla in questi termini,partendo dal presupposto poi che mis embra assurdo che una donna di 32 anni ingrassa per non andare a piselli....


welcome back!!


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a parte che l'assunto 20 kg in piu' --> nessuna pulsione al tradimento mi sfugge...qui sul forum abbiamo rinocerontesse, cammellesse (o ex) che non pare trombassero meno, quando erano con 20kg di troppo


credo che con 20 kg in più si sente meno corteggiata etc, sicuramente 20 kg in più si notano, le pulsioni le avrà comunque, sono gli altri a non guardarla


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> welcome back!!


E na cosa bella?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



georgemary ha detto:


> credo che con 20 kg in più si sente meno corteggiata etc, sicuramente 20 kg in più si notano, le pulsioni le avrà comunque, sono gli altri a non guardarla


Secondo me dovrebbe dimagrire ed essere se stessa,accettare la sua natura,rendere partecipe il marito,dire le cose come stanno:amore io ho una grande passione per cappelle e frenuli,non averne a male,e che mi piacciono,li desidero,li anelo,quindi o stai con me,e mentre guardi quarto grado io sto chissà in quale fratta sperduta a farmi dare una piallata con tutti annessi e connessi,o ci lasciamo,perchè io a castori dal muso rosa non ci voglio rinunciare.
Questo è essere onesti.


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> "Ciao amore, metto su 20 kg così oltre a schifare te schifo pure tutti gli altri, lo faccio perchè così non mi chiavo pure il panettiere e tu sai che sono intollerante al glutine. Così sì che stiamo bene!!"
> 
> Direi che non è cosa molto facile da dire, direi invece che sarebbe meglio capire esattamente qual è il problema...
> E aggiungo che vorrei anche sapere qual è la speranza che ha Speranza, altrimenti avrebbe scelto altro nick.


la speranza potrebbe essere appunto di riuscire ad uscire dall'equivoco che si è creato, nel senso che lei ingrassando non desiderava spezzargli il cuore, ma al contrario preservare il loro matrimonio, solo che lui non lo sa (e manco se l'immagina, troppo difficile)


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> No, non ho mai tradito nessuno, nemmeno mio marito.


allora perdonami ma proprio non ti seguo.   se non hai precedenti come traditrice, cosa ti fa essere così sicura che di fronte ad un corteggiatore non sapresti dire di no?

vogio dire hai adesso 20 kg di troppo, ma prima eri nel tuo peso ed immagino mettessi vestiti corti,aderenti,scollati,tacchi e tutto il resto.

immagino (correggimi se sbaglio) che avrai avuto corteggiatori, fidanzati, spasimanti, beneauguranti.     

a leggerti sembra quasi che se un uomo ti corteggia e ti piace, tu ci stai sempre.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> "mi hai spezzato il cuore" perchè hai preso 20 kg mi suona male ma male male male.


come hanno scritto altri utenti, io comprendo benissimo che i miei cambiamenti fisici abbiano spiazzato mio marito. Sebbene siano portati "bene", non ho problimi di salute e non abbia grosse difficoltà a trovare i vestiti (sono passata da una 44 a una 50), direi che è comprensibile il suo stato d'animo. Non ho nulla da recriminare per questo.



perplesso ha detto:


> sul resto.....fammi capire.    se torni al tuo peso forma e quindi torni attraente per un numero N di uomini, pensi di non essere in grado di resistere alla tentazione?


Se tornassi a sentirmi "bella" E "intellettualmente stimolante" credo che sentirei di nuovo la mancanza di un partner "brillante". Desidererei di stare, e ribadisco non solo fisicamente, con altri uomini. E questo per me è inaccettabile in un matrimonio.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Alle volte un uomo non capisce nemmeno 10 kg presi in gravidanza, figuriamoci così. Ma mi sfugge il nesso dei 20 kg e dell' essere fedele. Non credo che se vuoi tradire e hai voglia di tradire il perso sia una barriera. 

Poi Perdonami ma "perdincibacco" ( per non dire una parolaccia) io sono qui che sto soffrendo la fame perché ingrasso solo facendo da mangiare ai miei e per perdere 5 kg sto a spararmi bustine proteiche da un mese e verdura (SOLO QUELLA CONSENTITA) e tu INGRASSI DELIBERATAMENTE!?!  Dalle mie parti si direbbe "ti si fora come na gubana" 
(tipico dolce bassa friulana che si annaffia abbondantemente con la sligovich grappa di prugne).
Ma poi sai quando arrivi a 46 anni come me e ti senti na carciofa finisce che entri nei siti "ambigui" e ti trovi il bimbominchia.

Non credo tu abbia affrontato la questione dal punto migliore. Perché hai paura di non essergli fedele? Se lo ami e pensi di lui che sia una persona meravigliosa il problema non è la tua avvenenza.
Pensa solo che sei sua. dell'unica persona che vuoi essere! tutti gli altri A CUCCIA! ...e con la bava alla bocca.

Riprenditi. Torna in forma per tuo marito ma soprattutto per te stessa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Resto basita.


Eh. Pur'io. Da lei che si fa brutta (ma agire in altro modo per non rovinarsi la salute, tipo non truccarsi, non andare dal parrucchiere, vestirsi sdreuso, non occultare i difetti etc, no?), e da lui che addirittura, al compimento dei 20 chili precisi in più (non durante l'accrescimento), le comunica che le ha spezzato il cuore.


Non ce la posso fare a rispondere seriamente perchè, come ha già detto qualcuno, mi pare davvero na strunzat'.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> la speranza potrebbe essere appunto di riuscire ad uscire dall'equivoco che si è creato, nel senso che lei ingrassando non desiderava spezzargli il cuore, ma al contrario preservare il loro matrimonio, solo che lui non lo sa (e manco se l'immagina, troppo difficile)


Esattamente. La speranza è che parlando con estranei che non hanno pregiudizi su di me (nel senso che ve li state facendo ora ma per quello che vi racconto io, non perchè mi conoscete da anni e per la mia immagine sociale) io possa vedere altri punti di vista e cambiare la mia prospettiva


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> come hanno scritto altri utenti, io comprendo benissimo che i miei cambiamenti fisici abbiano spiazzato mio marito. Sebbene siano portati "bene", non ho problimi di salute e non abbia grosse difficoltà a trovare i vestiti (sono passata da una 44 a una 50), direi che è comprensibile il suo stato d'animo. Non ho nulla da recriminare per questo.
> 
> 
> 
> Se tornassi a sentirmi "bella" E "intellettualmente stimolante" credo che sentirei di nuovo la mancanza di un partner "brillante". Desidererei di stare, e ribadisco non solo fisicamente, con altri uomini. E questo per me è inaccettabile in un matrimonio.


mi gira la testa, davvero.     perchè è tutto il discorso che proprio non mi torna.

descrivi tuo marito come un uomo meraviglioso e con cui vuoi fare dei figli e tutto quanto eppppppperò se tornassi desiderabile per gli altri uomini preferiresti stare con altri uomini non solo per il sesso, ma anche per l'attrazione mentale.

capirai che, per il principio di non contraddizione, una delle cose che affermi è per forza falsa.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*SI*

Si,UN FAVORE.Oggi io ho una giornata difficile,a dire la verità ho una congiuntura di vita difficile.Mi spieghereste l'

equazione:



PESO-CAZZI-CUORE?


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora perdonami ma proprio non ti seguo.   se non hai precedenti come traditrice, cosa ti fa essere così sicura che di fronte ad un corteggiatore non sapresti dire di no?
> 
> vogio dire hai adesso 20 kg di troppo, ma prima eri nel tuo peso ed immagino mettessi vestiti corti,aderenti,scollati,tacchi e tutto il resto.
> 
> ...


Pensa te, davvero non avrei pensato di comunciare questa immagine di me  Che non solo non mi attribuisco, ma che nessuno dei miei conoscenti o amici mi attribuirebbe.

Nel mio peso forma, sono sempre stata una donna discreta, curata. Mai intenzionalmente provocante in pubblico, mai volgare. Vuoi per "carattere", vuoi per lavoro, ho sempre dato un'immagine di me piacevole e pacata. Gli uomini che ho desiderato veramente (due) non erano affascinati da una scollatura o da un tacco arrogante.

La mia paura è che se ho scelto di ingrassare per "dimezzare" il mio appeal, cosa potrò mai fare per gestire nuovamente la situazione? Cosa farò per dire di no?


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

più si va avanti più diventa incomprensibile!


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Pensa te, davvero non avrei pensato di comunciare questa immagine di me  Che non solo non mi attribuisco, ma che nessuno dei miei conoscenti o amici mi attribuirebbe.
> 
> Nel mio peso forma, sono sempre stata una donna discreta, curata. Mai intenzionalmente provocante in pubblico, mai volgare. Vuoi per "carattere", vuoi per lavoro, ho sempre dato un'immagine di me piacevole e pacata. Gli uomini che ho desiderato veramente (due) non erano affascinati da una scollatura o da un tacco arrogante.
> 
> La mia paura è che se ho scelto di ingrassare per "dimezzare" il mio appeal, cosa potrò mai fare per gestire nuovamente la situazione? Cosa farò per dire di no?


ma scusami, hai 32 anni giusto?   sei una bella donna, ok non sarai la più superfiga della tua città.

ma una donna curata a 32 anni è almeno carina.   quindi per forza ci sarà stato qualcuno che ti ha corteggiata, oltre a quei 2 che hai desiderato tu.

avrai detto ben di NO a qualcuno.    capisci che non ha senso che tu ora dica che non lo sapresti fare?


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Esattamente. La speranza è che parlando con estranei che non hanno pregiudizi su di me (nel senso che ve li state facendo ora ma per quello che vi racconto io, non perchè mi conoscete da anni e per la mia immagine sociale) io possa vedere altri punti di vista e cambiare la mia prospettiva


tuo marito non è "brillante"?
cosa ti ha fatto innamorare di lui?


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi gira la testa, davvero.     perchè è tutto il discorso che proprio non mi torna.
> 
> descrivi tuo marito come un uomo meraviglioso e con cui vuoi fare dei figli e tutto quanto eppppppperò se tornassi desiderabile per gli altri uomini preferiresti stare con altri uomini non solo per il sesso, ma anche per l'attrazione mentale.
> 
> capirai che, per il principio di non contraddizione, una delle cose che affermi è per forza falsa.


Grazie perplesso, evidenzi una contraddizione che non vedo. Probabilmente devo partire da qui.

Mio marito è un uomo meraviglioso, per me. Così come ci possono essere altri uomini (non tanti, pochi altri)  meravigliosi in modo diverso e questo non implica che un tipo o l'altor di uomo sia meno meraviglioso.
Se tornassi "desiderabile" non preferirei stare con altri, non l'ho mai detto, ma lo desidererei (anche se è un'anticipazione sul futuro basata su un'esperienza passata, non è che sia un verdetto già scritto) e sopratutto *non voglio che accada*.

Non voglio tradire, questo è chiaro? E per non farlo, ho creato una situazione che pensavo riducesse le probabilità che questo accadesse. E per me, ha funzionato. Anche se con conseguenze infauste.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



Speranza ha detto:


> Pensa te, davvero non avrei pensato di comunciare questa immagine di me  Che non solo non mi attribuisco, ma che nessuno dei miei conoscenti o amici mi attribuirebbe.
> 
> Nel mio peso forma, sono sempre stata una donna discreta, curata. Mai intenzionalmente provocante in pubblico, mai volgare. Vuoi per "carattere", vuoi per lavoro, ho sempre dato un'immagine di me piacevole e pacata. Gli uomini che ho desiderato veramente (due) non erano affascinati da una scollatura o da un tacco arrogante.
> 
> La mia paura è che se ho scelto di ingrassare per "dimezzare" il mio appeal, cosa potrò mai fare per gestire nuovamente la situazione? Cosa farò per dire di no?


Dovresti dire di no perchè ami tuo marito....!
Della serie vorrei tanto tradire la mia donna,ma ammazzo uno, così vado in carcere,a raccogliere saponette nelle docce....non è proprio il massimo della vita....


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,UN FAVORE.Oggi io ho una giornata difficile,a dire la verità ho una congiuntura di vita difficile.Mi spieghereste l'
> 
> equazione:
> 
> ...



Non è un'equazione. Evidentemente è una mia personale lettura delle situazioni. Non segue il principio della logica aristotelica. Ma se vogliamo proprio usarla, la tradurre così:

premessa maggiore: amo mio marito e non voglio tradirlo
premessa minore: sono attratta da altri uomini e rischio di tradirlo
conlusione: decido (follemente, a questo punto) di rendermi meno appetibile ad altri uomini (e meno bella ai miei stessi occhi) per ridurre il rischio di tradirlo


----------



## mora83 (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto vale essere sincera.Amore mio ho messo su 20 kili,per non spezzarti il cuore ed il sedere,perchè se nn mettevo su sti 20 kili,avrei preso una carovana di piselli che neanche immaggini,che ti ci voleva la tombola per contare ogni siringata.....
> Quindi o ti tieni sti 20 kili e l'esclusività,o perdo 20 kili,m prendo piselloni a pioggia in ogni dove....Che preferisci?
> Credo dovresti metterla in questi termini,partendo dal presupposto poi che *mis embra assurdo che una donna di 32 anni ingrassa per non andare a piselli.*...


MITO ASSOLUTO!!!!! e quoto il grassetto!!!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,UN FAVORE.Oggi io ho una giornata difficile,a dire la verità ho una congiuntura di vita difficile.Mi spieghereste l'
> 
> equazione:
> 
> ...


"_dammi tre parole...peso cazzi e cuore..._"


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



mora83 ha detto:


> MITO ASSOLUTO!!!!! e quoto il grassetto!!!


Grazie ma sono timido


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



Stark72 ha detto:


> "_dammi tre parole...peso cazzi e cuore..._"


+peso-cazzi=cuore?


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> La mia paura è che se ho scelto di ingrassare per "dimezzare" il mio appeal, cosa potrò mai fare per gestire nuovamente la situazione? Cosa farò per dire di no?


Io userei quella cosa spugnosa contenuta nella scatola ossea che ti separa le orecchie...


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Grazie perplesso, evidenzi una contraddizione che non vedo. Probabilmente devo partire da qui.
> 
> Mio marito è un uomo meraviglioso, per me. Così come ci possono essere altri uomini (non tanti, pochi altri)  meravigliosi in modo diverso e questo non implica che un tipo o l'altor di uomo sia meno meraviglioso.
> Se tornassi "desiderabile" non preferirei stare con altri, non l'ho mai detto, ma lo desidererei (anche se è un'anticipazione sul futuro basata su un'esperienza passata, non è che sia un verdetto già scritto) e sopratutto *non voglio che accada*.
> ...



leggi quello che ti ha scritto Oscuro.    non ha senso logico quello che hai fatto, fa acqua come ragionamento da tutte le parti.

ora hai 32 anni, hai ancora un metabolismo che ti consente di gestire il sovrappeso senza apparenti casini.

tra 10 anni, che sono tanti ma anche pochi, comincerai ad avere una serie di problematiche che possono cronicizzarsi.

inoltre trascuri un dato fondamentale.   se non sei più desiderabile manco per tuo marito, rischi seriamente di trovarti TU tradita, per la paura di tradire.

capisci perchè è folle quello che ci racconti?


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie ma sono timido


Oscuro sei un rubacuori!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


Ciao Speranza. È difficile fare delle considerazioni diverse da quelle fin qui lette. Ovviamente vivi un disagio ed hai deciso di autopunirti per evitare di ferire tuo marito, cosa che comunque non hai evitato. La sua risposta per la verità lascia basiti quanto le tue motivazioni. Corri il rischio che  per evitare di tradire lui sarà lui a traditi e non perchè sei ingrassata ma perché quei 20 kg in  più forse significano altro anche per lui. Certo che prima di pensare a come resistere alle tentazioni dovresti recuperare qualcosa di te. Forse la nuova Speranza sarà di nuovo consapevole e non si farà più ammaliare da quei colleghi che ora non la desiderano e che, comunque, ammiravano evidentemente più il fisico che la testa.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma una donna curata a 32 anni è almeno carina.   quindi per forza ci sarà stato qualcuno che ti ha corteggiata, oltre a quei 2 che hai desiderato tu.
> 
> avrai detto ben di NO a qualcuno.    capisci che non ha senso che tu ora dica che non lo sapresti fare?


Il problema non è dire NO in generale ad eventuali "corteggiatori". Ho gusti piuttosto complessi, sono decisamente esigente e non ho alcun problema a rifiutare le avance di uomini che non mi affascinano. La difficoltà nasce quelle rare volte in cui sono io a provare desiderio, a sentirmi affascinata. E questo accade così raramente sia perchè sono pochi gli uomini che mi suscitano queste sensazioni, sia perchè devo percepire un reale interesse da parte loro (e questo non è scontato...)

Vero è anche anche, che essere discrete e pacate, non mi ha mai esposto a flotte di uomini che mi pretendevano.
Sono anche consapevole che il peso di per sè non è un problema. Ci sono uomini a cui piacciono le donne in carne, o donne che non si fanno problemi ad avere una taglia 50. Io si.


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2015)

*George*



georgemary ha detto:


> Oscuro sei un rubacuori!


Certo,come no...si vede....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mora83 (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> leggi quello che ti ha scritto Oscuro.    non ha senso logico quello che hai fatto, fa acqua come ragionamento da tutte le parti.
> 
> ora hai 32 anni, hai ancora un metabolismo che ti consente di gestire il sovrappeso senza apparenti casini.
> 
> ...


Cara Speranza, quello che dice perplesso è una grande verità.
Riflettici, anzi pensaci più che seriamente e soprattutto: risvegliati da questo periocoloso e contorto delirio in cui ti sei infilata!


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Pensa te, davvero non avrei pensato di comunciare questa immagine di me  Che non solo non mi attribuisco, ma che nessuno dei miei conoscenti o amici mi attribuirebbe.
> 
> Nel mio peso forma, sono sempre stata una donna discreta, curata. Mai intenzionalmente provocante in pubblico, mai volgare. Vuoi per "carattere", vuoi per lavoro, ho sempre dato un'immagine di me piacevole e pacata. Gli uomini che ho desiderato veramente (due) non erano affascinati da una scollatura o da un tacco arrogante.
> 
> La mia paura è che se ho scelto di ingrassare per "dimezzare" il mio appeal, cosa potrò mai fare per gestire nuovamente la situazione?* Cosa farò per dire di no?*


E perché dovresti dire per forza di si?Ti consideri costretta a darla a chiunque ti esprime apprezzamento ? Benvenuta


----------



## Dalida (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Così, per salvagardare ciò che avevo, ho pensato a cosa potevo rinunciare per sopravvivere:* alla mia "testa" non volevo rinunciare. *Ho provato con il corpo, che ovviamente adesso non mi piace ma tiene lontani gli uomini di cui sopra.


a me francamente sembra che tu l'abbia completamente persa. 
è una battuta, non prendertela, eh.
è che mi pare un po' assurda la situazione.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuo marito non è "brillante"?
> cosa ti ha fatto innamorare di lui?


No mio marito non è decisamente "brillante", per ciò che intendiamo noi con questo termine. Parla poco, non ha la battuta pronta, non tiene certo banco alle feste, sembra molto introverso, tanto da apparire quasi arrogante quando invece è solo introverso e riflessivo. Non dà cofidenza, ama mantenere le distanze (non cone me però).
Mi è piaciuto per il suo modo di fare, gentile ed educato. Per la sua bontà, il suo essere premuroso, generoso, onesto ed un gran lavoratore. Sa farmi ridere, è una persona affidabile e con cui fare progetti. 
Direi anche che è una persona con i piedi per terra, solida.

Insieme sicuramente ci compensiamo...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


Mah...a me pare tutto un avvitamento contorto per evitare questioni diverse dal tradimento che potresti fare o pensare o cosa....

E i grassetti mica li capisco...a dirti il vero...

Sono uno in contraddizione con l'altro...che ti definisci presente a te, tanto da modificarti fisicamente (e già questa è in sè una contraddizione e mi farebbe porre due domandine sulla tua presenza a te stessa e sull'accettazione di te) e infatti poi concludi che forse non sei adeguata alle aspettative...

dici, nei post successivi a questo, che sei complessa e non desideri facilmente, ma temi di desiderare (e su questo temere di desiderare mi farei qualche altra domandina, anche tenendo conto del tipo di modifica fisica che ti sei scelta)

E poi cosa significa "simili all'idea che ho di me"?

...e non fare un figlio perfavore, non è proprio il momento...

Insomma in tutto questo la paura di tradire mi sembra un gran bel paravento...

E benvenuta


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

a me sembra tanto una storia un po' "costruita", posso dirlo?


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a me sembra tanto una storia un po' "costruita", posso dirlo?


ma costruita male.
A me sembra assurda.


----------



## bettypage (26 Novembre 2015)

Ciao Speranza,
premesso che quei 20 kg lì qualcun altro se li mette in testa, ritenendo immorale contraccambiare il sorriso di uno sconosciuto ma è un altro discorso, mi par di capire che il tuo problema è l autocontrollo. Quanto più mi par di capire che appartieni ai sapiosexual(dal latino sapiens sexualis indica quel tipo di persone che hanno una forte attrazione sessuale per l’intelligenza. Vuol dire utilizzare la propria mente per attivare eroticamente il corpo, facendosi appassionare dalla capacità di ragionare dell’altro, dal modo in cui si approccia al mondo. Non è legato al nozionismo e ai titoli accademici, ma è un coinvolgimento che si basa su uno scambio di stimoli culturali brillanti, conversazioni che portano a riflessioni nuove, intrighi mentali che non smettono di spronare la curiosità reciproca. È una seduzione che vive e si nutre di parole, di dialoghi e di esperienze che accrescono e ampliano la propria visione del mondo)dove il corpo è secondario e sti 20 kg non ti mettono al sicuro.
Ma poi 20 kg sono tanti per laa salute...pensi. sia scontato affrontar anche solo una gravidanza nel tuo caso?


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...a me pare tutto un avvitamento contorto per evitare questioni diverse dal tradimento che potresti fare o pensare o cosa....
> 
> E i grassetti mica li capisco...a dirti il vero...
> 
> ...


I grassetti non sono del mio post originale, infatti.
Nessun figlio per ora, di questo abbiamo parlato.

Più parlo con voi più capisco che se la cosa sembra strana ed incomprensibile a voi che avete "i sottotitoli" di certo sarebbe assurda per mio marito.

Mi piace la parola parola paravento per la mia situazione. Sono sicura che la mia paura di tradire si associ ad altre paure, che devo comprendere meglio.


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il problema non è dire NO in generale ad eventuali "corteggiatori". Ho gusti piuttosto complessi, sono decisamente esigente e non ho alcun problema a rifiutare le avance di uomini che non mi affascinano. La difficoltà nasce quelle rare volte in cui sono io a provare desiderio, a sentirmi affascinata. E questo accade così raramente sia perchè sono pochi gli uomini che mi suscitano queste sensazioni, sia perchè devo percepire un reale interesse da parte loro (e questo non è scontato...)
> 
> Vero è anche anche, che essere discrete e pacate, non mi ha mai esposto a flotte di uomini che mi pretendevano.
> Sono anche consapevole che il peso di per sè non è un problema. Ci sono uomini a cui piacciono le donne in carne, o donne che non si fanno problemi ad avere una taglia 50. Io si.


Ma è assurdo che tu per questo abbia deciso di ingrassare.
Il ragionamento non va, nel senso sei meno desiderabile, ma i 20 kg mica ti impediscono di essere affascinata da altri uomini? Lo capisci?
Quindi tu sei ingrassata pensando semmai mi dovesse piacere qualcuno, sono grossa se ne scappano...ed una ingrassa 20 kg per qualcosa che ancora deve succedere?

Poi io non lo so, io non riuscirei mai a rinunciare ad essere bella, se avessi una disfunzione che mi porta ad ingrassare già avrei difficoltà ad accettarmi, che tu appositamente sei ingrassata consapevolmente io rimango senza parole!


----------



## free (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> No mio marito non è decisamente "brillante", per ciò che intendiamo noi con questo termine. Parla poco, non ha la battuta pronta, non tiene certo banco alle feste, sembra molto introverso, tanto da apparire quasi arrogante quando invece è solo introverso e riflessivo. Non dà cofidenza, ama mantenere le distanze (non cone me però).
> Mi è piaciuto per il suo modo di fare, gentile ed educato. Per la sua bontà, il suo essere premuroso, generoso, onesto ed un gran lavoratore. Sa farmi ridere, è una persona affidabile e con cui fare progetti.
> Direi anche che è una persona con i piedi per terra, solida.
> 
> *Insieme sicuramente ci compensiamo*...


nel senso che tu invece sei brillante?
comunque mi sembra che sei attratta da chi fa scena nella socialità, come una falena dalla luce...non hai mai avuto delusioni da questo tipo di persone? delusioni anche non in campo amoroso


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ciao Speranza,
> premesso che quei 20 kg lì qualcun altro se li mette in testa, ritenendo immorale contraccambiare il sorriso di uno sconosciuto ma è un altro discorso, mi par di capire che il tuo problema è l autocontrollo. Quanto più mi par di capire che appartieni ai sapiosexual*(dal latino sapiens sexualis indica quel tipo di persone che hanno una forte attrazione sessuale per l’intelligenza. Vuol dire utilizzare la propria mente per attivare eroticamente il corpo, facendosi appassionare dalla capacità di ragionare dell’altro, dal modo in cui si approccia al mondo. Non è legato al nozionismo e ai titoli accademici, ma è un coinvolgimento che si basa su uno scambio di stimoli culturali brillanti, conversazioni che portano a riflessioni nuove, intrighi mentali che non smettono di spronare la curiosità reciproca. È una seduzione che vive e si nutre di parole, di dialoghi e di esperienze che accrescono e ampliano la propria visione del mondo)*dove il corpo è secondario e sti 20 kg non ti mettono al sicuro.
> Ma poi 20 kg sono tanti per laa salute...pensi. sia scontato affrontar anche solo una gravidanza nel tuo caso?



Bella definizione


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma poi sai quando arrivi a 46 anni come me e ti senti na carciofa finisce che entri nei siti "ambigui" e ti trovi il bimbominchia.
> 
> Non credo tu abbia affrontato la questione dal punto migliore. Perché hai paura di non essergli fedele? Se lo ami e pensi di lui che sia una persona meravigliosa il problema non è la tua avvenenza.
> Pensa solo che sei sua. dell'unica persona che vuoi essere! tutti gli altri A CUCCIA! ...e con la bava alla bocca.
> ...


Sono sicura di non aver affrontato la questione dal punto migliore, altrimenti non sarei qui. Più scrivo, più quello che alcuni di voi hanno definito una storia "costruita male", a me si figura come un aver fatto un gran casino e molto errori. Ma ragionare post hoc non mi aiuterà.

Penso anche io che dovrei "riprendermi", ed è ciò che mi dice chi vuole davvero bene (mio marito ma anche qualche amico che "si permette" di dirmi le cose come le vede).


Comunque grazie... non speravo in tanti punti di vista così differenti con cui fare i conti


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> nel senso che tu invece sei brillante?
> comunque mi sembra che sei attratta da chi fa scena nella socialità, come una falena dalla luce...non hai mai avuto delusioni da questo tipo di persone? delusioni anche non in campo amoroso


Lui mi definisce così  ("brillante") ed anche altre persone. Tuttavia non sono certo una "falena nella luce", non sono appariscente nè amo mettermi in mostra. Non mi piacciono le persone che ostentano, che cercano di essere al centro dell'attenzione, nè lo sono io. 

Rimango però incantata da chi fa trasparire una grande cultura, un pensiero creativo e flessibile, anche da chi è un po' curioso... ciò che *bettypage *ha definito potrebbe calzarmi in effetti.


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza. Temo che tu non sia innamorata di questo marito tanto bravo quanto noioso. 
Sei infelice, e mangi mangi mangi. 
Il tradimento c'entra ben poco.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma è assurdo che tu per questo abbia deciso di ingrassare.
> ...
> Quindi tu sei ingrassata pensando semmai mi dovesse piacere qualcuno, sono grossa se ne scappano...ed una ingrassa 20 kg per qualcosa che ancora deve succedere?


Che sia stato assurdo o folle o sconsiderato, è ciò che ho fatto e non posso cambiare il passato. Posso risignificarlo, questo si, ma ciò che voi e mio marito vedete come dati oggettivi (+20kg) non potrò cancellarlo nel passato.

Capisci forse adesso quanto è stato problematico per me gestire il desiderio di qualcosa e qualcuno che non era mio marito, temendo di aver fatto scelte (di matrimonio) sbagliate. 
Ho gestito male la situazione, ci ho messo un paio d'anni per crearla e per capire di aver fatto un guaio. Ora sono qui per cercare di sistemare...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> I grassetti non sono del mio post originale, infatti.
> Nessun figlio per ora, di questo abbiamo parlato.
> 
> Più parlo con voi più capisco che se la cosa sembra strana ed incomprensibile a voi che avete "i sottotitoli" di certo sarebbe assurda per mio marito.
> ...


Come non sono del tuo post orginale??

non capisco..chi ha scritto? Ho quotato te, ho controllato..

Non è strana innanzitutto, è confusa e arrotolata semmai, e non è comprensibile a nessuno se prima di tutto non è compresa da te...che pur coi sottotitoli, ancora non si è alla telepatia...però in fondo quello che è importante è porsi domande, mica avere risposte...quelle arrivano...

Sì, la trovo adeguata anche io, quella parola 

Ma come mai mai temi di desiderare? Cosa ha il desiderio che non va?


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Che sia stato assurdo o folle o sconsiderato, è ciò che ho fatto e non posso cambiare il passato. Posso risignificarlo, questo si, ma ciò che voi e mio marito vedete come dati oggettivi (+20kg) non potrò cancellarlo nel passato.
> 
> Capisci forse adesso quanto è stato problematico per me gestire il desiderio di qualcosa e qualcuno che non era mio marito, temendo di aver fatto scelte (di matrimonio) sbagliate.
> Ho gestito male la situazione, ci ho messo un paio d'anni per crearla e per capire di aver fatto un guaio. Ora sono qui per cercare di sistemare...


prendere 20 kg è un attimo, perderli no.     fatti seguire da uno specialista, per evitare scompensi specialmente al cuore.

se vuoi cercare di sistemare,il primo passo è per forza questo.


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendere 20 kg è un attimo, perderli no.     fatti seguire da uno specialista, per evitare scompensi specialmente al cuore.
> 
> se vuoi cercare di sistemare,il primo passo è per forza questo.


quoto! Fallo speranza!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


Madonna santa benedetta abbi pietà di me. Scusami l'esternazione, considerala uno sfogo per i controsensi,assurdità etc che di primo acchito e senza conoscerti mi ha dato la lettura del tuo post.

Sei bella e lo dici, diventi brutta se hai 20kg in più. Su questo noto un discorso che non sta nè in terra nè in cielo. Perchè se sei bella lo sei a 60 o a 80 kg, sempre se la bellezza passi attraverso i kg, e qua dentro ne abbiamo discusso a tignitè. Tuo marito ha il cuore spezzato per i 20kg che hai in più, ma tu cara nuova utente oltre disperarti della cazzata detta da tuo marito non dovresti disperarti della incongruenza di certe affermazioni, e anche della totale ed inesistente cazzata che ti racconti scrivendo che non tradisci perchè hai 20kg in più? 


Comunque, io tre soluzioni le scrivo:1) dimagrisci e ti fai l'amante.2) dimagrisci e finalmente il contatto fisico con tuo marito si ripristina.3)  lasci il marito e ti rifai una vita da single dando sfogo alla tua bellezza senza i 20kg che hai oggi.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Speranza. Temo che tu non sia innamorata di questo marito tanto bravo quanto noioso.
> Sei infelice, e mangi mangi mangi.
> Il tradimento c'entra ben poco.


Che sia un po' noioso.. concordo  
Che io non sia innamorata non credo. Se lui mi fosse indifferente, avrei agito in altro modo.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come non sono del tuo post orginale??
> 
> non capisco..chi ha scritto? Ho quotato te, ho controllato..


Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge.. in effetti sono arrivata oggi e non pensavo che avrei scritto tanto in un giorno! Però a pag.1, il mio primo posto non ha grassetti...


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge.. in effetti sono arrivata oggi e non pensavo che avrei scritto tanto in un giorno! Però a pag.1, il mio primo posto non ha grassetti...




adesso ho capito!!

li ho messi io quotandoti per evidenziare i passaggi scritti da te che mi sembravano internamente contraddittori...

se fai finta non siano in grassetto, immagino riconoscerai le tue parole e i tuoi pensieri....


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...Tuo marito ha il cuore spezzato per i 20kg che hai in più, ma tu cara nuova utente oltre disperarti della cazzata detta da tuo marito non dovresti disperarti della incongruenza di certe affermazioni, e anche della totale ed inesistente cazzata che ti racconti scrivendo che non tradisci perchè hai 20kg in più?


Adesso non potrei mai tradire per moltissime ragioni, tra cui per sintesi:
1) non mi piaccio più e quindi non cerco alcun tipo di contatto con altri uomini
2) non provo attrazione nè desiderio per altri uomini
3) non credo che un uomo brillante, curato, colto, curioso etc. mi potrebbe mai desiderare
4) mi sta venendo il dubbio, qualcuno di voi me l'ha fatto notare, che siccome quei "due" sono spariti, effettivamente potevano essere più affascianti dal mio aspetto e che forse mio marito è l'unico che con + o - 20kg non solo mi ha scelta ma mi è anche rimasto accanto

Mio marito invece mi desidera ancora, anche se questo per me è difficile da capire. Ma posso capire se sia innamorato, anche se con il cuore spezzato per la macanza di cure e attenzioni che ho dedicato a me stessa, nell'insano obiettivo di abbruttirmi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Che sia un po' noioso.. concordo
> Che io non sia innamorata non credo. Se lui mi fosse indifferente, avrei agito in altro modo.


Certo che l'amore ne fa fare di stranezze.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> adesso ho capito!!
> 
> li ho messi io quotandoti per evidenziare i passaggi scritti da te che mi sembravano internamente contraddittori...
> 
> se fai finta non siano in grassetto, immagino riconoscerai le tue parole e i tuoi pensieri....


Adesso ho capito anche io :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito anche io :facepalm:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

prendiamolo come un segnale del fatto che forse la prima cosa importante da fare è rientrare pienamente in te stessa..corpo compreso...

al netto di tuo marito, uomini, cazzi e lazzi...

ma non mi hai risposto, cosa temi nel "desiderare"?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Adesso non potrei mai tradire per moltissime ragioni, tra cui per sintesi:
> 1) non mi piaccio più e quindi non cerco alcun tipo di contatto con altri uomini
> 2) non provo attrazione nè desiderio per altri uomini
> 3) non credo che un uomo brillante, curato, colto, curioso etc. mi potrebbe mai desiderare
> ...



L'opinione mia è questa.
1) Tu devi sempre e assolutamente piacerti, e piacersi non vuol dire cercare altri uomini. Piacersi vuol dire stare bene con se stessi, piuomeno.. 
2)Provare attrazione e desiderio per un altro uomo può capitare, a mio parere se capita, è importante non tradire. 
3)un uomo desidera una donna in base alla propria soggettività, si spera che questa non passi attraverso il suo uccello. 
4)Di quei due dovresti fregartene ( forse ne hai parlato in qualche post ma ho letto soltanto il primo)Dovrebbe importarti di tuo marito, che per quanto sbagli nel desiderarti con 20kg in meno è sempre tuo marito.Uno sforzo per parte ed in qualsiasi circostanza per andare d'accordo, mediando.. se può fare.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


E quale è l' idea che hai di te?   Benvenida.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> prendiamolo come un segnale del fatto che forse la prima cosa importante da fare è rientrare pienamente in te stessa..corpo compreso...
> 
> ...


"Desiderare" per me di solito nasce dal divenire consapevoli di qualcosa che non si ha. Questo vale per oggetti concreti ma anche per vissuti emotivi od esperienze che non si provano.
Quando ho "desiderato" un altro uomo, ho realizzato di volerlo perchè vedevo in lui qualcosa che non vedevo in mio marito e provavo sensazioni che non provavo con lui. Capisco che l'emozione del primo bacio sia un po' dura da ricreare dopo 8 anni di relazione  tuttavia, altre emozioni mi piacerebbe lo stesso viverle... un po' di sorpresa, di follia (in senso positivo) ma anche condividere quelle affinità intelelttuali che con mio marito non ho.
Per carità, l'effetto "wow come parli bene quante cose sai" mi ha conferito un sacco di punti in più ed è stato determinante perchè mio marito mi scegliesse.., a volte vorrei che fosse reciproco.. ma forse non sarebbe più lui


----------



## Caciottina (26 Novembre 2015)

Be invece magari per lui vederti senza kg in piu era un modo per non tradirti....magari state a fa lo stesso gioco.
Dio li fa e li accoppia.


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> *So che se lo facessi, rinizierei a desiderare altri uomini e questo è un gioco pericoloso. Sono attratta da ciò che non posso avere, da ciò che non è mio marito.* Mi piacciono gli uomini simili all'idea che ho di me, anche se sono consapevole che non tollererei di viverci assieme perchè "io basto e avanzo"


Arrivo tardi e molti han detto cose che avrei detto anche io quindi aggiungo solo, riferito al neretto che sei una traditrice seriale solo che ancora non lo sai. Diciamo che stai allestendo il negozio per una prossima apertura.

Leggere quel "sono attratta da ciò che non posso avere" mi gela il sangue, la mia ex scrisse ad una amica questa cosa e ogni volta che lo leggo penso a lei.



Speranza ha detto:


> Negli anni ho trovato sempre più stimolante la compagnia di uomini più simili a me che a mio marito. Uomini che avevano studiato molto, liberi professionisti, brillanti oratori, lettori di libri per me interessanti, con una certa curiosità mentale, abili corteggiatori. Non necesssariamente con tutte queste caratteristiche in contemporanea, ma tutte caratteristiche che non attribuirei a mio marito. Ebbene mi sono resa conto che essere apprezzata sia intellettualmente che fisicamente (e concedimi la dicotomia fittizzia) da altri uomini era per me un gioco pericoloso: ho rischiato di tradire davvero, non solo con il pensiero e non solo per una notte di sesso.
> Mio marito si è innamorato di me come persona nel complesso, ma l'aspetto cultura/mente/carattere è sicuramente stato l'aspetto predominante e l'unico che ora ci è rimasto come "collante".


In un post successivo hai detto di amare tuo marito ma leggendo questo mi pare che tu non ami tuo marito. Ci stai insieme perché ti senti superiore e forse hai bisogno di sentirti la bella/brava/acculturata della coppia, poi magari gli vuoi anche molto bene ma secondo me non è amore.



Speranza ha detto:


> Se tornassi a sentirmi "bella" E "intellettualmente stimolante" credo che sentirei di nuovo la mancanza di un partner "brillante". Desidererei di stare, e ribadisco non solo fisicamente, con altri uomini. E questo per me è inaccettabile in un matrimonio.


Se liberassimo gli stupratori dalle carceri desidererebbero tornare a stuprare ma per noi è inaccettabile in una società civile.

La cosa che ho appena scritto è assurda quanto quello che hai scritto tu. Sempre più agghiacciante.



Speranza ha detto:


> Se tornassi "desiderabile" non preferirei stare con altri, non l'ho mai detto, ma lo desidererei (anche se è un'anticipazione sul futuro basata su un'esperienza passata, non è che sia un verdetto già scritto) e sopratutto *non voglio che accada*.
> 
> Non voglio tradire, questo è chiaro? E per non farlo, ho creato una situazione che pensavo riducesse le probabilità che questo accadesse. E per me, ha funzionato. Anche se con conseguenze infauste.


Ribadisco, non ami tuo marito. Vorrei potergli urlare "Fuggi, sciocco", ma non ho un bastone e soprattutto non sono grigio.



Speranza ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto per il suo modo di fare, gentile ed educato. Per la sua bontà, il suo essere premuroso, generoso, onesto ed un gran lavoratore. Sa farmi ridere, è una persona affidabile e con cui fare progetti.
> Direi anche che è una persona con i piedi per terra, solida.
> 
> Insieme sicuramente ci compensiamo...


Potevi comprare un peluche o sposare un orsetto del cuore a sto punto.

Perché rovinare la vita a un povero tizio che meriterebbe una moglie che vuole stare con lui e con lui soltanto anche se il resto del mondo le fa la corte.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E quale è l' idea che hai di te?   Benvenida.


Grazie 

L'idea che ho di me, detta molto schiettamente è questa: sono una persona buona, generosa, disponibile, affidabile. Ho una discreta cultura per la mia età, non solo per i titoli accademici che perlopiù dimostrano istruzione, buone capacità oratorie (sopratutto se non ho la mente offuscata a parlare dei miei vissuti emotivi, come sta succeddendo ora), interessi eclettici. Tuttavia conosco bene i miei limiti e non ostento o millanto competenze o conoscenze che non ho. Ho un grande senso di giustizia, sono leale, difendo e lotto gli ideali in cui credo. Mi piace la discrezione, la seduzione sottile. Questa è l'idea che ho di me per le cose che sono positive, per me. So anche di essere tendenzialmente credulona e poco incline e scendere a compromessi nelle relazioni di potere, in cui non ho potere contrattuale. Sono incostante, tendenzialmente istintiva e tendo a mettere da parte parti di me per piacere agli altri. Posso risultare antipatica


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> sono una persona buona, generosa, disponibile, affidabile. Ho una discreta cultura per la mia età, non solo per i titoli accademici che perlopiù dimostrano istruzione, buone capacità oratorie (sopratutto se non ho la mente offuscata a parlare dei miei vissuti emotivi, come sta succeddendo ora), interessi eclettici. Tuttavia conosco bene i miei limiti e non ostento o millanto competenze o conoscenze che non ho. Ho un grande senso di giustizia, sono leale, difendo e lotto gli ideali in cui credo. Mi piace la discrezione, la seduzione sottile. Questa è l'idea che ho di me per le cose che sono positive, per me. So anche di essere tendenzialmente credulona e poco incline e scendere a compromessi nelle relazioni di potere, in cui non ho potere contrattuale. Sono incostante, tendenzialmente istintiva e tendo a mettere da parte parti di me per piacere agli altri. Posso risultare antipatica


Io aggiungerei che sei *umile *


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei che sei *umile *


anche io!


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> "Desiderare" per me di solito nasce dal divenire consapevoli di qualcosa che non si ha. Questo vale per oggetti concreti ma anche per vissuti emotivi od esperienze che non si provano.
> Quando ho "desiderato" un altro uomo, ho realizzato di volerlo perchè vedevo in lui qualcosa che non vedevo in mio marito e provavo sensazioni che non provavo con lui. Capisco che l'emozione del primo bacio sia un po' dura da ricreare dopo 8 anni di relazione  tuttavia, altre emozioni mi piacerebbe lo stesso viverle... un po' di sorpresa, di follia (in senso positivo) ma anche condividere quelle affinità intelelttuali che con mio marito non ho.
> Per carità, l'effetto "wow come parli bene quante cose sai" mi ha conferito un sacco di punti in più ed è stato determinante perchè *mio marito mi scegliesse*.., *a volte vorrei che fosse reciproco*.. ma forse non sarebbe più lui


Una delle caratteristiche del desiderio è non avere il carico delle aspettative che ha un voglio...

...ma, perdonami, non ho ancora capito 

Ho capito cosa intendi per desiderare..e ho capito che ti piacerebbe risentire quel sentire , o almeno una sua parte...

Però non ho capito cosa temi del desiderare...

Il grassetto mi ha colpita...


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> In un post successivo hai detto di amare tuo marito ma leggendo questo mi pare che tu non ami tuo marito. Ci stai insieme perché ti senti superiore e forse hai bisogno di sentirti la bella/brava/acculturata della coppia, poi magari gli vuoi anche molto bene ma secondo me non è amore.
> ...
> Potevi comprare un peluche o sposare un orsetto del cuore a sto punto.
> 
> Perché rovinare la vita a un povero tizio che meriterebbe una moglie che vuole stare con lui e con lui soltanto anche se il resto del mondo le fa la corte.


Il fatto di sentirmi "superiore" per alcuni aspetti è stato importante e sempre compensato dal sentirmi "inferiore" a lui per altri. Inoltre, mi sa far star bene, sa prendersi cura di me e la cosa per ora è reciproca.
Come ho detto prima, ci compensiamo. 

Il fatto che abbia detto che sia un po' noiso e non brillante, non lo rilega allo status inanimato di peluche. 
Se non lo amassi, avrei fatto scelte diverse.


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

Però Speranza concordi con me che meriterebbe una moglie che voglia solo lui? Perché non lo hai ancora tradito e questa è cosa buona e giusta ma è il modo in cui eviti di tradirlo che proprio non ha senso.


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il fatto di sentirmi "superiore" per alcunu aspetti è stato importante e sempre compensato dal sentirmi "inferiore" a lui per altri. Inoltre, mi sa far star bene, sa prendersi cura di me e la cosa per ora è reciproca.
> Come ho detto prima, ci compensiamo.
> 
> Il fatto che abbia detto che sia un po' noiso e non brillante, non lo rilega allo status inanimato di peluche.
> Se non lo amassi, avrei fatto scelte diverse.


Non lo ami, secondo me. E ti senti in gabbia. Lui vuole un figlio, tu non riesci a pensare al futuro con lui. 
E non amare distrugge piu' che il non essere amati. 
Non e' una colpa, aver fatto 'un matrimonio sbagliato' ( parole tue in un post precedente).


----------



## Tessa (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io aggiungerei che sei *umile *


Umilissima!


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

20 kg  aggiunti quanti?


Magari pesavi 40 kg e sei 60 e ci puo' stare. 

Pero'  non ho mai sentito qualcuno ingrassare per non tradire.

Mio marito mi ha tradita nel periodo in cui pesava almeno 15 kg in piu'di qualche anni prima ed con una giovane e magra.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> anche io!


Ho passato una vita a sminuirmi e a negare le evidenze. Qui, dove non devo rendere conto a nessuno se non per portare rispetto, voglio concedermi di non ridimensionare ciò che a fatica ho costruito con anni di lavoro, rinunce, fatiche e sofferenza. 
E oltre a ciò... posso comuque risultare antipatica o sussiegosa :facepalm:


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi per desiderare..e ho capito che ti piacerebbe risentire quel sentire , o almeno una sua parte...
> 
> Però non ho capito cosa temi del desiderare...
> 
> Il grassetto mi ha colpita...


Temo di desiderare (ancora) di tradire. Di desiderare un altro uomo. Di desiderare ciò che non ho. 
Un terapueta un giorno mi disse che il mio "processo alle intenzioni" sembrava l'adattamento di uno dei dieci comandamenti, ma che non essendo io cattolica non aveva una coerenza logica. 
Ancora ci rifletto, della serie: "non puoi punirti per aver solo pensato/desiderato e non puoi condannarti per qualcosa che non hai mai fatto".


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Però Speranza concordi con me che meriterebbe una moglie che voglia solo lui? Perché non lo hai ancora tradito e questa è cosa buona e giusta ma è il modo in cui eviti di tradirlo che proprio non ha senso.


Io credo che meriti la donna che aveva sposato. Che non solo era più bella ma anche molto innamorata di lui, e che voleva solo lui anche se corteggiata da altri. Per questo sto cercando di mettere insieme i pezzi e di recuperare quella donna.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Temo di desiderare (ancora) di tradire. Di desiderare un altro uomo. Di desiderare ciò che non ho.
> Un terapueta un giorno mi disse che il mio "processo alle intenzioni" sembrava l'adattamento di uno dei dieci comandamenti, ma che non essendo io cattolica non aveva una coerenza logica.
> Ancora ci rifletto, della serie: "non puoi punirti per aver solo pensato/desiderato e non puoi condannarti per qualcosa che non hai mai fatto".


dovresti cavarti gli occhi e tapparti le orecchie allora, più che ingrassare.

dato che ovviamente questa iperbole mia è inapplicabile, capisci bene che il problema non è nel tuo peso.

il problema è nella tua testa.    per questo prima ti ho citato il principio di non contraddizione.

perchè se tu fossi davvero innamorata di tuo marito nel modo che descrivi, banalmente il problema di tradirlo non te lo porresti.

se te lo poni è perchè parvemi chiaro che la prima affermazione non è così vera.   quest'uomo non appaga tutti i tuoi bisogni e tu lo sai.

andare con un altro però significherebbe venire meno a quello in cui credi e questo ti sta mandando in corto come una lampadina fulminata.

a sto punto la sfida è con te stessa.   rientrare nel tuo peso e vedere che succede.   e capire se veramente non riusciresti a frenarti.

e nel caso non riuscissi a frenarti, allora sì che dovresti chiederti il perchè ed il percome.

adesso stai facendo solo del tafazzismo pesante.


----------



## Speranza (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè se tu fossi davvero innamorata di tuo marito nel modo che descrivi, banalmente il problema di tradirlo non te lo porresti.


Quindi vuoi dirmi che tutte le donne innamorate non desiderano mai altri uomini?



perplesso ha detto:


> se te lo poni è perchè parvemi chiaro che la prima affermazione non è così vera.   quest'uomo non appaga tutti i tuoi bisogni e tu lo sai.


quest'uomo non appaga alcuni dei miei bisogni, tuttavia non credo nella perfezione dell'essere umano, me compresa



perplesso ha detto:


> andare con un altro però significherebbe venire meno a quello in cui credi e questo ti sta mandando in corto come una lampadina fulminata.
> 
> a sto punto la sfida è con te stessa.   rientrare nel tuo peso e vedere che succede.   e capire se veramente non riusciresti a frenarti.


Sì, è una metafora che sento molto addosso. Sono decisamente fulminata, soprattutto dopo aver eviscerato il problema qui oggi con voi 


La sfida penso anche io sia innanzi tutto rientrare nel mio peso. E sono oggi qui sul divano con l'holter prescritto dal mio medico di base che è incredulo sull'abnorme aumento di peso... Non potevo mica spiegargli quello che ho detto a voi oggi   Controllino in più, non fa mail male :up:


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Quindi vuoi dirmi che tutte le donne innamorate non desiderano mai altri uomini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono donna quindi alla prima domanda in pratica non posso rispondere.   ribadisco che tu sei la prima che incontro che si prende 20 kg per sfuggire alla tentazione.

e lo trovo tremendamente autolesionistico ed un tentativo di fuga da te.   solo che nessuno scappa da se stesso mai.

se sai che st'uomo pur caro che ti sia, non soddisfa i tuoi bisogni, cerca di capire se tra i bisogni che non appaga del tutto c'è anche il sesso.

perchè per il resto di quello che dici di aver bisogno solitamente bastano gli amici.    certo, che se appartieni alla schiera di coloro che pensano che non possa esserci amicizia tra uomo e donna senza sesso, allora la faccenda si complica assai.


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> *Quindi vuoi dirmi che tutte le donne innamorate non desiderano mai altri uomini?*
> 
> La sfida penso anche io sia innanzi tutto rientrare nel mio peso. E sono oggi qui sul divano con l'holter prescritto dal mio medico di base che è incredulo sull'abnorme aumento di peso... Non potevo mica spiegargli quello che ho detto a voi oggi   Controllino in più, non fa mail male :up:




Sul grassetto: questo è certo come il giorno che segue la notte!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Resto basita.


Anche io


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho passato una vita a sminuirmi e a negare le evidenze. Qui, dove non devo rendere conto a nessuno se non per portare rispetto, voglio concedermi di non ridimensionare ciò che a fatica ho costruito con anni di lavoro, rinunce, fatiche e sofferenza.
> E oltre a ciò... posso comuque risultare antipatica o sussiegosa :facepalm:


Non risulti antipatica... È che considerando ciò che scrivi sembra che basti il  complimento di un uomo per portarti al letto... Per cui hai fatto in modo da risultare indesiderabile(che poi non è affatto detto che una donna con 20 kg in più non possa piacere eh?Il desiderio e la sensualità vanno oltre il solo aspetto fisico e i chili in più)... E non si capisce perché devi considerare te stessa cosi fragile...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: questo è certo come il giorno che segue la notte!


Non so se valga anche per gli uomini, di certo vale per me.


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non so se valga anche per gli uomini, di certo vale per me.



Ognuno e' fatto a modo suo, uomo o donna che sia, qui abbiamo avuto donne innamorate tradire senza alcun senso di colpa e pure uomini, e così nella vita reale.

Come abbiamo avuto un forumista uomo che per aver tradito una volta e' stato in crisi anni e anni.

E' un mondo strano il nostro.

Il fatto che ci sia chi tradisce gia' da fidanzato/a la dice lunga.


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> abbiamo avuto donne innamorate tradire senza alcun senso di colpa e pure uomini


Beh io son venuto su questo forum per cercare di capire com'è possibile che si dica di esser innamorati mentre si tradisce. Forse è l'unico vero motivo per cui sono qui.

Ovviamente per me chi ama non tradisce ma pare vada di moda dire il contrario.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ognuno e' fatto a modo suo, uomo o donna che sia, qui abbiamo avuto donne innamorate tradire senza alcun senso di colpa e pure uomini, e così nella vita reale.
> 
> Come abbiamo avuto un forumista uomo che per aver tradito una volta e' stato in crisi anni e anni.
> 
> ...


porta pazienza, magari starò rincoglionendo prima del tempo, ma chi sarebbero ste donne innamorate che hanno tradito senza senso di colpa?   e pure uomini?


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono donna quindi alla prima domanda in pratica non posso rispondere.   ribadisco che tu sei la prima che incontro che si prende 20 kg per sfuggire alla tentazione.
> 
> e lo trovo tremendamente autolesionistico ed un tentativo di fuga da te.   solo che nessuno scappa da se stesso mai.
> 
> ...


quoto tutto.
Ho capito che è successo ed ormai non si può tornare indietro.
Ma anche a me risulta difficile capire come si possa dedidere volutamente di ingrassare 20 kg. 
Sono curiosa di capire questo percorso, in quanto tempo li hai presi e tuo marito non ti faceva notare che lievitavi?
Ma poi se non hai mai tradito perchè sei così sicura che non sapresti resistere?


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


cioè fammi capire. tu PRIMA sei ingrassata 20 chili e DOPO a posteriori, ti sei data la spiegazione che forse a livello non consapevole lo avevi fatto per non essere attraente. dimmi che è così :unhappy: oppure che è uno scherzo :singleeye:


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sono sicura di non aver affrontato la questione dal punto migliore, altrimenti non sarei qui. Più scrivo, più quello che alcuni di voi hanno definito una storia "costruita male", a me si figura come un aver fatto un gran casino e molto errori. Ma ragionare post hoc non mi aiuterà.
> 
> Penso anche io che dovrei "riprendermi", ed è ciò che mi dice chi vuole davvero bene (mio marito ma anche qualche amico che "si permette" di dirmi le cose come le vede).
> 
> ...


abbiamo tanti modi di gestire i nostri problemi, modi alle volte incomprensibili agli occhi degli altri. Quando siamo partiti a fare certe cose, in quel momento ci sembravano cose buone... Poi ci si risveglia e ci si chiede: "cosa sto facendo?"
Credo che solo il fatto di porsi delle domande sia un nuovo punto di partenza. Anche ascoltare diversi punti di vista è un punto di partenza. e rispondere e riflettere alle domande che ti fanno qui ti apre la mente e piano cominci a scoprire cose che sapevi ma erano sopite...
Io sono arrivata da poco. Ho ancora tanta strada da fare. Ma ho trovato domande che mi hanno fatto riflettere e questo lo trovo significativo.


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> cioè fammi capire. tu PRIMA sei ingrassata 20 chili e DOPO a posteriori, ti sei data la spiegazione che forse a livello non consapevole lo avevi fatto per non essere attraente. dimmi che è così :unhappy: oppure che è uno scherzo :singleeye:


Infatti raccontata così sembra un fake enorme.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> 20 kg  aggiunti quanti?
> 
> 
> Magari pesavi 40 kg e sei 60 e ci puo' stare.
> ...


 guarda ti parlo per esperienza se portava la 44 era in torno ai 60 forse anche qualcosina di più dipende dall'altezza .... e mi torna anche con la 50  


che poi non ha nessuna importanza sempre 20 kg in più di quelli che sei abituato ad avere


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> guarda ti parlo per esperienza se portava la 44 era in torno ai 60 forse anche qualcosina di più dipende dall'altezza .... e mi torna anche con la 50
> 
> 
> che poi non ha nessuna importanza sempre 20 kg in più di quelli che sei abituato ad avere


Che sono 20 kg in più ok...ma una cosa è che li prendo io che parto da 50 una cosa è li prenda qualcuno che parte da 70.
La differenza quindi c'è.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi e molti han detto cose che avrei detto anche io quindi aggiungo solo, riferito al neretto che sei una traditrice seriale solo che ancora non lo sai. Diciamo che stai allestendo il negozio per una prossima apertura.
> 
> Leggere quel "sono attratta da ciò che non posso avere" mi gela il sangue, la mia ex scrisse ad una amica questa cosa e ogni volta che lo leggo penso a lei.
> 
> ...


Mio caro Gandalf quoto ogni singola sillaba di questo post [emoji6] La roba del peluche è un po' esagerata, ma in linea generale sono concorde nel valutare il rapporto di Speranza come venerazione di lui per lei, compiacimento di lei per l'adorazione che il marito prova. Questo non è amore ovviamente...


Falcor ha detto:


> Però Speranza concordi con me che meriterebbe una moglie che voglia solo lui? Perché non lo hai ancora tradito e questa è cosa buona e giusta ma è il modo in cui eviti di tradirlo che proprio non ha senso.


E qui invece cadi nell'errore di giudicare loro come una coppia. Sai che ho una ferita fresca, ma questo non mi impedisce di guardare una situazione come quella di Speranza con occhio distaccato. Io credo che qui il problema stia proprio nel non assecondare il suo desiderio. 
Ipazia ([emoji8] ) voleva appunto sviscerare questo aspetto, avendo intuito che la contraddizione di tutto il racconto di Speranza verteva nel soffocamento forzato del desiderio. Lei a me non sembra realmente innamorata, o almeno chiama amore quel rapporto distorto appena descritto qui sopra che ha col marito...



Falcor ha detto:


> Beh io son venuto su questo forum per cercare di capire com'è possibile che si dica di esser innamorati mentre si tradisce. Forse è l'unico vero motivo per cui sono qui.
> 
> Ovviamente per me chi ama non tradisce ma pare vada di moda dire il contrario.


E qui di nuovo ti quoto e rinnovo la mia stima per te [emoji481] lo so non bevi, ma ti conviene cominciare perché quando verrò a trovarti il lampredotto lo accompagno solo con una buona birra [emoji6]


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> guarda ti parlo per esperienza se portava la 44 era in torno ai 60 forse anche qualcosina di più dipende dall'altezza .... e mi torna anche con la 50
> 
> 
> che poi non ha nessuna importanza sempre 20 kg in più di quelli che sei abituato ad avere



Ci sono donne magrissime che si vedono grasse.

NON so quanti anni abbia  e quanto pesi, ne altezza, ma ci sono donne a cui 20 kg in piu' donerebbero.

Scheletri. 

Ho un amica, 50 anni e nonna, a cui vedi le ossa e tra le gambe puo' passare un cane, non ingrassera' mai fino a quando non si calmera',  ho visto le foto di quando aveva 25 30 anni e stava mille volte meglio fisicamente. Invece del seno ha due brufoli. 
La nipote 10  anni pesa piu' della nonna.  Non lo fa per restare magra, non mangia perche' e' nervosissima  agitata e non sta ferma 5 minuti neppure a tavola. Fuma e basta. 

Ed ho due nipoti di 40 anni  magre da far paura, gia' piene di rughe.  Loro si che non vogliono mettere un etto. Misteri.

Ci vorrebbe sempre una via di mezzo.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> L'idea che ho di me, detta molto schiettamente è questa: sono una persona buona, generosa, disponibile, affidabile. Ho una discreta cultura per la mia età, non solo per i titoli accademici che perlopiù dimostrano istruzione, buone capacità oratorie (sopratutto se non ho la mente offuscata a parlare dei miei vissuti emotivi, come sta succeddendo ora), interessi eclettici. Tuttavia conosco bene i miei limiti e non ostento o millanto competenze o conoscenze che non ho. Ho un grande senso di giustizia, sono leale, difendo e lotto gli ideali in cui credo. Mi piace la discrezione, la seduzione sottile. Questa è l'idea che ho di me per le cose che sono positive, per me. So anche di essere tendenzialmente credulona e poco incline e scendere a compromessi nelle relazioni di potere, in cui non ho potere contrattuale. Sono incostante, tendenzialmente istintiva e tendo a mettere da parte parti di me per piacere agli altri. Posso risultare antipatica


Ho capito, grazie delle spiegazioni.
Posso dire che non è credibile che tu abbia preso 20 kg scegliendolo in modo razionale, a meno che la tua non sia una bufala ( Renditi conto che la tua affermazione è parecchio inusuale ) Se così non fosse, sicuramente sotto la faccenda si celano altri problemi, che sono tutti da capire.
Noto che in quasi tutte le cose che hai scritto, per descrivere tuo marito o l'ambiente di lavoro che frequenti, parli di "prestazioni, capacità".
Mi spiego meglio: tu dai delle valutazioni di merito sulle persone in base alle loro capacità, la capacità sul lavoro, quella di essere simpatici, buoni, istruiti, comprensivi, etc.
Ti confido un segreto: non credo che noi si ami o si stia insieme ad una persona per questo. Non credo che basti per l'attrazione, quella vera, che fa' perdere la testa, nemmeno l' affinità mentale. E' importante si, ma non indispensabile.
Non sono fattori razionali quelli che spingono ad amare, sono altre cose, legate ad un quid che non è mentalmente del tutto esplicabile. 
Credo che tu debba partire da un altro presupposto, quello di stare bene con te stessa, come ti hanno detto è inutile punirsi ingrassando, è inutile pensare ad altro, ora.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono donne magrissime che si vedono grasse.
> 
> NON so quanti anni abbia  e quanto pesi, ne altezza, ma ci sono donne a cui 20 kg in piu' donerebbero.
> 
> ...


siamo tutti concordi che ci vuole la via di mezzo. Sia che tu parta da 40 kg sia che tu parta da 70 il tuo fisico con 20 kg in più di quello che è abituato soccombe!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2015)

Perdi i 20 kg se ti preferisci più magra. 
Fanculizza tuo marito:
1) non mi sembra che tu lo ami
2) un uomo che ti accusa di avergli spezzato il cuore ingrassando va sfanculizzato.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


bho ... a meno che tu non sia un cubo 
mi pare un po improbabile che 20kg
servano ad allontanarsi  dalle tentazioni...
in questi anni ho preso un po di kg
di cui dieci con la gravidanza  e nonostante 
Tutto l'esercizio fusico non riesco a smaltire 
ma son comunque parecchio graziosa ...


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> lo so non bevi, ma ti conviene cominciare perché quando verrò a trovarti il lampredotto lo accompagno solo con una buona birra [emoji6]


Eh Ryo ci ho provato ma proprio non mi piace l'alcol. Però sono un'ottima compagnia per bevitori, guido sempre io al ritorno a casa senza problemi 

Comunque ho provato a vedere tutto da un punto più distante come mi è stato suggerito. 

Mi sembra che già qualcuno lo abbia fatto notare ma mia cara Speranza, se quelli che vuoi tener distanti si fanno spaventare dal kilo in più lasciatelo dire ma son persone un tantinello superficiali. Brillanti per carità, ma con la stesso spessore di un foglio A4 (e neppure un Fabriano ma proprio quelli del discount della carta). Perché se una persona è affascinante e ha classe non sarà mai il suo peso a determinarne il successo con l'altro sesso.

E ti dirò di più, se vuoi tenere lontane le persone non serve aprire la bocca e mangiare, serve chiuderla e non dire nulla di interessante. Ma tu hai detto che alla "testa" non volevi rinunciare, eppure in ciò che dici non vedo molta testa.

Ho promesso di avere una visione distaccata quindi neppure menziono tuo marito e il diritto che avrebbe ad avere la donna che ha sposato e non il surrogato che si ritrova accanto. Ops l'ho appena detto, sorry. Ma scusami quel pover'uomo ha tutta la mia solidarietà. Magari stai spingendo una persona per bene al tradimento. Magari con qualcuna che superficiale non è, che apprezzerà il suo essere riflessivo, il suo essere meno brillante ma più sostanzioso.

Un tizio alla tv ci ammorba le gonadi da anni dicendo che non vende sogni ma solide realtà. Con le donne che ci sono in giro mi chiedo come faccia a non chiuder per bancarotta.

Ormai tutte sposano l'uomo che dà certezze ma lo tradiscono appena passa quello che le fa sognare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ormai tutte sposano l'uomo che dà certezze ma lo tradiscono appena passa quello che le fa sognare.


Sembra avere molti riscontri questa perla di saggezza. Un mio amico va oltre. Secondo lui il marito è quell'uomo che la donna sceglie per rendergli la vita un inferno. A volte ha ragione pure lui.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh Ryo ci ho provato ma proprio non mi piace l'alcol. Però sono un'ottima compagnia per bevitori, guido sempre io al ritorno a casa senza problemi
> 
> Comunque ho provato a vedere tutto da un punto più distante come mi è stato suggerito.
> 
> ...





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sembra avere molti riscontri questa perla di saggezza. Un mio amico va oltre. Secondo lui il marito è quell'uomo che la donna sceglie per rendergli la vita un inferno. A volte ha ragione pure lui.


Ma mi sento di ribaltare la frittata in nome di tutte le donne tradite ( ed in mezzo ci sono anch'io) L'uomo sposa la donna che gli da certezze (buona madre - brava  cuoca - brava domestica) e poi se la gode con la "figona di turno" che benlungi da pensare a tutto il resto non è mai stanca e gliela da spesso...


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto vale essere sincera.*Amore mio ho messo su 20 kili,per non spezzarti il cuore ed il sedere,perchè se nn mettevo su sti 20 kili,avrei preso una carovana di piselli che neanche immaggini,che ti ci voleva la tombola per contare ogni siringata.....*
> *Quindi o ti tieni sti 20 kili e l'esclusività,o perdo 20 kili,m prendo piselloni a pioggia in ogni dove....Che preferisci?*
> Credo dovresti metterla in questi termini,partendo dal presupposto poi che mis embra assurdo che una donna di 32 anni ingrassa per non andare a piselli....


 vabbè messa così al poveraccio gli prende un colpo :rotfl:

Però bel dubbio amletico... essere grassa o non essere grassa? Questo è il dilemma. Se sia più nobile soffrire i colpi di fionda o prender le lasagne contro un mare di uccelli e metter loro fine...


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "*Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore*".
> ...


Non lo so....meglio che non fai figli però. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire. 

 ...è deluso perché ti ha conosciuto nella tua natura. Ora pensa che avere un figlio possa "sistemarvi" o aiutarvi, ma sarebbe la cazzata più grande che potete fare.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "*Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore*".
> ...


Non lo so....meglio che non fai figli però. L'unica cosa che mi sento di dire. 

 ...è deluso perché ti ha conosciuto nella tua natura. Ora pensa che avere un figlio possa sistemarvi o aiutarvi, ma sarebbe la cazzata più grande che potete fare.


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Sono curiosa di capire questo percorso, in quanto tempo li hai presi e tuo marito non ti faceva notare che lievitavi?


Li ho presi in circa un anno e mezzo, mantendomi direi "stabile" fino ad  ora, quindi due anni in totale circa. Ora ne peso 85, per 1.73   All'inizio mangiavo (solo dolci) per gestire l'ansia del  "corteggiamento" del primo collega, e nel giro di poco (qualche mese) mi  sono accorta (illusa) che mangiare dolci non solo mi aiutava  nell'immediato a tranquillizzarmi (saranno state le endorfine   ) ma che mi faceva ingrassare e sentire meno attraente. E l'effetto sul  collega è stato che si è pian piano allontanato (all'epoca ho pensato  di esser stata brava a respingerlo non contraccambiando il flirt ma  forse, con il senno di poi, l'ha dissuaso di più il cambiamento  corporeo).
Mio marito mi ha fatto notare l'aumento di peso dopo i primi 5-7 kg, ma  li abbiamo giustificati insieme additando la colpa allo stress  lavorativo. Quindi con alti e bassi (c'erano periodi in cui non mi  focalizzavo su "mangia dolci che così tieni lontani gli altri uomini" e  iniziavo a invertire il processo) siamo arrivati ai +10 e mio marito mi  ha chiesto "come posso aiutarti", ai +15 e mio marito "c'è qualcosa che  non va, non può essere solo il lavoro" e ai +20 con la fatidica frase...  Nel mentre i tentativi di approccio del collega sono spariti e io mi  sentivo protetta nella mia coppia. E piuttsto infelice nel mio corpo.



georgemary ha detto:


> Ma poi se non hai mai tradito perchè sei così sicura che non sapresti resistere?


Non sono sicura, non ho la palla di cristallo per vaticinare sul quel  che accadrà... Ma pensando a come ho reagito male (ho messo in scena un  dramma per cosa poi...?  ) non capisco, ora, come potrei reagire diversamente (in meglio).

Adesso ovviamente mi sento solo un grande scema


----------



## Ultimo (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sembra avere molti riscontri questa perla di saggezza. Un mio amico va oltre. Secondo lui il marito è quell'uomo che la donna sceglie per rendergli la vita un inferno. A volte ha ragione pure lui.


Credo che la frase di falcor messa nel contesto del discorso, cioè di tutto il post, prenda un significato diverso.

Se tu quotandolo togli il post e ne lasci uno sprazzo il significato cambia. Io mi dissocio, non sono d'accordo. Io ai miei figli tra le tante cose che gli dico, sperando di non sbagliare, è quello di studiare, lavorare e diventare indipendenti economicamente. Di certo non insegno a scegliersi una donna ricca che li mantenga.


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> abbiamo tanti modi di gestire i nostri problemi, modi alle volte incomprensibili agli occhi degli altri. Quando siamo partiti a fare certe cose, in quel momento ci sembravano cose buone... Poi ci si risveglia e ci si chiede: "cosa sto facendo?"


Esattamente. Mi viene da dire "meno male che ieri ho fatto questo colpo di testa e mi sono trovata qui". I miei amici (donne per lo più) non mi hanno fatto notare niente per un bel po'. E l'unica persona con cui ho parlato del "problema-collega" non mi saputo aiutare per niente  Così tutto è passato relativamente sotto silenzio fino a quando mi sono "svegliata"...

Sembra che tutti abbiano una sorta di timore a muovermi delle critiche, come se fosse inconcigliabile per loro che una donna efficiente sul lavoro, che tiene bene la casa, cucina, etc. possa fare delle caxxate :unhappy:

In questo siete stati molto più d'aiuto voi con i vari tram in fronte...


----------



## oscuro (27 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perdi i 20 kg se ti preferisci più magra.
> Fanculizza tuo marito:
> 1) non mi sembra che tu lo ami
> 2) un uomo che ti accusa di avergli spezzato il cuore ingrassando va sfanculizzato.


Si,ma pure una donna che prende 20 kili per non prendere un carosello di cazzi....va sfanculizzata....


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio: tu dai delle valutazioni di merito sulle persone in base alle loro capacità, la capacità sul lavoro, quella di essere simpatici, buoni, istruiti, comprensivi, etc.
> Ti confido un segreto: non credo che noi si ami o si stia insieme ad una persona per questo. Non credo che basti per l'attrazione, quella vera, che fa' perdere la testa, nemmeno l' affinità mentale. E' importante si, ma non indispensabile.
> Non sono fattori razionali quelli che spingono ad amare, sono altre cose, legate ad un quid che non è mentalmente del tutto esplicabile.
> Credo che tu debba partire da un altro presupposto, quello di stare bene con te stessa, come ti hanno detto è inutile punirsi ingrassando, è inutile pensare ad altro, ora.


Mi ritrovo in quello che dici. Sono una persona molto razionale. Anche se non credo di valutare le persone in base a delle capacità, ma di farmi un'idea delle caratteristiche caratteriali che riesco a descrivere osservandone i comportamenti. Non volevo certo etichettare o giudicare.
E non è la prima volta che mi trovo a fare le pulci anche a me stessa come se fosse una sentenza da impugnare. Sicuramente tra me e mio marito l'attrazione è stata secondaria. Ma al momento sono imprgionata in un corpo non mio e non riesco a pensare con lucidità in merito a questo.


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perdi i 20 kg se ti preferisci più magra.


L'idea è questa


farfalla ha detto:


> Fanculizza tuo marito:
> 1) non mi sembra che tu lo ami
> 2) un uomo che ti accusa di avergli spezzato il cuore ingrassando va sfanculizzato.


1 io credo di amarlo, e credo che davanti ai problemi la prima strategia dovrebbe essere scappare o lasciarsi. Io ho sbagliato ad evitare il problema facendo quel che ho fatto, ma me ne rendo conto solo ora. Forse avevo bisogno di fare questa esperienza per capire che gli altri erano solo falene nella luce...

2 credo che mio marito vada compreso. Gli dispiace di vedermi ingrassata ma probabilmente gli dispiace di più di vedermi triste, che faccio meno cose che mi piace fare, che mi sento "limitata" da mio corpo. Non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo, anzi, anche in questo frangente si dimostra una roccia


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> L'idea è questa
> 
> 
> 1 io credo di amarlo, e credo che davanti ai problemi la prima strategia dovrebbe essere scappare o lasciarsi.* Io ho sbagliato *ad evitare* il problema facendo quel che ho fatto, ma me ne rendo conto solo ora. Forse avevo bisogno di fare questa esperienza per capire che gli altri erano solo falene nella luce...*
> ...


Ok, ora che l'hai capito dieta e movimento fisico, e ritorni in forma. Il resto lo risolvi parlando con tuo marito... e se alla fine vi lascerete, ti farai le tue storie col tuo fisico, senza chili di troppo.


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi sembra che già qualcuno lo abbia fatto notare ma mia cara Speranza, se quelli che vuoi tener distanti si fanno spaventare dal kilo in più lasciatelo dire ma son persone un tantinello superficiali. Brillanti per carità, ma con la stesso spessore di un foglio A4 (e neppure un Fabriano ma proprio quelli del discount della carta). Perché se una persona è affascinante e ha classe non sarà mai il suo peso a determinarne il successo con l'altro sesso.
> 
> E ti dirò di più, se vuoi tenere lontane le persone non serve aprire la bocca e mangiare, serve chiuderla e non dire nulla di interessante. Ma tu hai detto che alla "testa" non volevi rinunciare, eppure in ciò che dici non vedo molta testa.


He sì, me lo state facendo notare e io ci sto mettendo un po' a metabolizzarlo  
Sembrerebbe che sia andata così... erano solo abbagli, nel senso che forse ho fantasticato sulla brillantezza di uomini che oltre alla parlantina e un po' di fuochi d'artificio, erano solo fumo...

La mia "testa" mi ha effettivamente fatto fare qualche caxxata di troppo e forse ho perso colpi anche in "brillantezza".. devo chiedere agli amici, chissà se mi dicono davvero quel che pensano


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

**



oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma mi sento di ribaltare la frittata in nome di tutte le donne tradite ( ed in mezzo ci sono anch'io) L'uomo sposa la donna che gli da certezze (buona madre - brava  cuoca - brava domestica) e poi se la gode con la "figona di turno" che benlungi da pensare a tutto il resto non è mai stanca e gliela da spesso...


Ti quoto ... così vedi che non ce l'ho con te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> L'idea è questa
> 
> 
> 1 io credo di amarlo, e credo che davanti ai problemi la prima strategia dovrebbe essere scappare o lasciarsi. Io ho sbagliato ad evitare il problema facendo quel che ho fatto, ma me ne rendo conto solo ora. Forse avevo bisogno di fare questa esperienza per capire che gli altri erano solo falene nella luce...
> ...


E allora la frase é: mi si spezza il cuore a vederti triste


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ora che l'hai capito dieta e movimento fisico, e ritorni in forma. Il resto lo risolvi parlando con tuo marito... e se alla fine vi lascerete, ti farai le tue storie col tuo fisico, senza chili di troppo.


La sintesi di 14 travagliatissime pagine 
Anche se io opto per parlare con mio marito, questa volta 

E se non lo avessi ancora esplicitato chiaramente... Vi ringrazio di cuore. Non pensavo di trovare estranei disposti a regalare il proprio e la propria disponibilità tempo ad una che piomba "in casa loro" all'improvviso.. 

Spero di poter contraccambiare prima o poi...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè messa così al poveraccio gli prende un colpo :rotfl:
> 
> Però bel dubbio amletico... essere grassa o non essere grassa? Questo è il dilemma. Se sia più nobile soffrire i colpi di fionda o prender le lasagne contro un mare di uccelli e metter loro fine...


Da marito ... avrei preferito fosse rimasta magra ... tanto cosa cambia, il giorno che poter per gli uccelli non saranno i 20 kg in più ad impedirlo


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> He sì, me lo state facendo notare e io ci sto mettendo un po' a metabolizzarlo
> Sembrerebbe che sia andata così... erano solo abbagli, nel senso che forse ho fantasticato sulla brillantezza di uomini che oltre alla parlantina e un po' di fuochi d'artificio, erano solo fumo...
> 
> La mia "testa" mi ha effettivamente fatto fare qualche caxxata di troppo e forse ho perso colpi anche in "brillantezza".. devo chiedere agli amici, chissà se mi dicono davvero quel che pensano


se vieni percepita come una permalosa, difficile che ti dicano le cose senza filtri.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che la frase di falcor messa nel contesto del discorso, cioè di tutto il post, prenda un significato diverso.
> 
> Se tu quotandolo togli il post e ne lasci uno sprazzo il significato cambia. Io mi dissocio, non sono d'accordo. Io ai miei figli tra le tante cose che gli dico, sperando di non sbagliare, è quello di studiare, lavorare e diventare indipendenti economicamente. Di certo non insegno a scegliersi una donna ricca che li mantenga.


Cosa c'entra?  Sei sicuro di aver risposto alla persona giusta? Ho quotato la perla di saggezza, altri hanno capito tu no.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io mi dissocio, non sono d'accordo. Io ai miei figli tra le tante cose che gli dico, sperando di non sbagliare, è quello di studiare, lavorare e diventare indipendenti economicamente. Di certo non insegno a scegliersi una donna ricca che li mantenga.


Non so se è questo quello che si è capito dal mio post ma assolutamente non era quello che intendevo. Non ne facevo un discorso di soldi o di mantenimenti.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non so se è questo quello che si è capito dal mio post ma assolutamente non era quello che intendevo. Non ne facevo un discorso di soldi o di mantenimenti.


Infatti. Ci sta, Ultimo ha preso un abbaglio ... e che sarà mai.


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti quoto ... così vedi che non ce l'ho con te


:up: ...però mi sa che poi piove !


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

**



oro.blu ha detto:


> :up: ...però mi sa che poi piove !


Freddo e sole cara. Per ora è nonostante il quoto . Seriamente ... le cazzate possono farle tutti ... ma chiamiamolo con il loro nome e non inventiamoci filosofie per farle apparire cose diverse ... e tu lo hai fatto ... dopo che ci siamo confrontati, ma lo hai fatto .... lo riconosco.  Mi sei pure simpatico pensa


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo in quello che dici. Sono una persona molto razionale. Anche se non credo di valutare le persone in base a delle capacità, ma di farmi un'idea delle caratteristiche caratteriali che riesco a descrivere osservandone i comportamenti. Non volevo certo etichettare o giudicare.
> E non è la prima volta che mi trovo a fare le pulci anche a me stessa come se fosse una sentenza da impugnare. Sicuramente tra me e mio marito l'attrazione è stata secondaria.* Ma al momento sono imprgionata in un corpo non mio e non riesco a pensare con lucidità in merito a questo.*


A meno tu non stia praticando discipline orientali , no non sei imprigionata dentro nulla. Il nostro corpo è parte di noi, inscindibile, se tu te ne senti estranea è necessario indagarne il motivo, la lucidità in proposito è il fatto centrale della tua personalità, ripensarsi in merito è improrogabile e irrinunciabile. Scusa la franchezza.


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vieni percepita come una permalosa, difficile che ti dicano le cose senza filtri.


Veramente il permaloso è mio marito 

Io sono molto auto ironica, persino ora sul mio fisico. Anzi in passato mi è stato fatto notare che mi buttavo troppo giù tirandomele addosso  e da qui il tentativo di riconoscermi pregi e meriti, passando per "umilissima". Devo evidentemente ricalibrarmi ancora.

Credo che non mi facciano notare certe cose perchè io sono vista come quella che "risolve i casini" degli altri e quindi non concepiscono che i casini possa averli anche io e per di più crearmeli :unhappy:
Inoltre la nostra coppia è vista come molto solida e affiatata.. motivo per il quale quando ho confessato all'amica della sbandata lei ha sbarellato


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A meno tu non stia praticando discipline orientali , no non sei imprigionata dentro nulla. Il nostro corpo è parte di noi, inscindibile, se tu te ne senti estranea è necessario indagarne il motivo, la lucidità in proposito è il fatto centrale della tua personalità, ripensarsi in merito è improrogabile e irrinunciabile. Scusa la franchezza.


Arguta osservazione! sto pensando di scegliere uno psicoterapeuta, e pensavo di rivolgermi alla terapeuta donna che collabora con il nutrizionista da cui mi sono fatta vedere per capire se avevo fatto danni a livello fisiologico.
La mia amica di cui sopra però mi ha chiesto di valutare di sceglierne uno maschio per valutare il transfert ma a me non pare il caso :unhappy: Anche perchè non sceglierei un orientamento dinamico o analitico.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Veramente il permaloso è mio marito
> 
> Io sono molto auto ironica, persino ora sul mio fisico. Anzi in passato mi è stato fatto notare che mi buttavo troppo giù tirandomele addosso  e da qui il tentativo di riconoscermi pregi e meriti, passando per "umilissima". Devo evidentemente ricalibrarmi ancora.
> 
> ...


Benvenuta in Hypocrisialand.      la forma è tutto quello che conta in questa terra dei sogni.


----------



## spleen (27 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Arguta osservazione! sto pensando di scegliere uno psicoterapeuta, e pensavo di rivolgermi alla terapeuta donna che collabora con il nutrizionista da cui mi sono fatta vedere per capire se avevo fatto danni a livello fisiologico.
> La mia amica di cui sopra però mi ha chiesto di valutare di sceglierne uno maschio per valutare il transfert ma a me non pare il caso :unhappy: Anche perchè non sceglierei un orientamento dinamico o analitico.


L'importante è che tu faccia qualcosa costruttivamente. 
Ricorda che gli altri aiutano, anche tantissimo, ma siamo sempre noi alla fine a dover risolverci.
In bocca al lupo.:up:


----------



## bettypage (27 Novembre 2015)

Grazie Ipazia  ma la definizione è copiata.
Speranza da quanto sei sposata?ti chiedo scusa nel caso tu l abbia già scritto ma ho sorvolato su alcuni post


----------



## Speranza (28 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Speranza da quanto sei sposata?ti chiedo scusa nel caso tu l abbia già scritto ma ho sorvolato su alcuni post


Non credo di averlo scritto fin'ora  Sono 5 anni  e tre di fidanzamento prima  

Ma a me non sembra ieri...


----------



## bettypage (28 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Non credo di averlo scritto fin'ora  Sono 5 anni  e tre di fidanzamento prima
> 
> Ma a me non sembra ieri...


E allora dev essere la crisi del 4/5 anno. Di matrimonio. No erauna curiosita visto che anche io fidanzata 3 anni e sposata da 4 e mezzo. Penso sia fisiologico a sto punto. 
Speriamo di uscirne indenni


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> *La sintesi* di 14 travagliatissime pagine
> Anche se io opto per parlare con mio marito, questa volta
> 
> E se non lo avessi ancora esplicitato chiaramente... Vi ringrazio di cuore. Non pensavo di trovare estranei disposti a regalare il proprio e la propria disponibilità tempo ad una che piomba "in casa loro" all'improvviso..
> ...


Ho questo dono 

Se resterai qui sopra con noi, vedrai che non mancherà l'occasione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh Ryo ci ho provato ma proprio non mi piace l'alcol. Però sono un'ottima compagnia per bevitori, guido sempre io al ritorno a casa senza problemi
> 
> Comunque ho provato a vedere tutto da un punto più distante come mi è stato suggerito.
> 
> ...


Ha chiuso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Per me è sempre più probabile che le cose siano all'opposto di quello che si crede.
Ad esempio tu potresti essere ingrassata per attribuire al peso il tuo diminuito fascino.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha chiuso.


Ma sul serio?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio?


No. Ho sbagliato. Pensavo a mobili, non immobili


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho sbagliato. Pensavo a mobili, non immobili


Ah si ho capito a chi ti riferisci  già pensavo di non vedere più peperone rosso


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ho sbagliato. Pensavo a mobili, non immobili





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si ho capito a chi ti riferisci  già pensavo di non vedere più peperone rosso


Brunè, mannaggia a te mi stavi facendo venire un coccolone :facepalm:
Come faccio qui dentro senza il mio falchetto?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Brunè, mannaggia a te mi stavi facendo venire un coccolone :facepalm:
> Come faccio qui dentro senza il mio falchetto?


Mo chi è falchetto ? Qui dentro ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mo chi è falchetto ? Qui dentro ?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> View attachment 10983


Non intendeva il mio fratellino, la Bruni


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non intendeva il mio fratellino, la Bruni [emoji14]


Eh adesso lo so, ma aveva quotato un suo post e leggendola mi stava venendo un coccolone [emoji28]


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non intendeva il mio fratellino, la Bruni


Solo tu mi capisci


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Eh adesso lo so, ma aveva quotato un suo post e leggendola mi stava venendo un coccolone [emoji28]


 tranqui, secondo me si sta strafogato di qualche cibo untuosissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo tu mi capisci


 per essere piuttosto rimbambita, ho dei momenti di lucidità incredibili  ma sono attimi fuggenti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per essere piuttosto rimbambita, ho dei momenti di lucidità incredibili  ma sono attimi fuggenti


No è questione di feeling ah ah ah


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è questione di feeling ah ah ah


Mina !!!!! Ammazza come reagisco :rotfl: buonanotte


----------



## Falcor (30 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tranqui, secondo me si sta strafogato di qualche cibo untuosissimo


E invece no, oggi ho persino saltato il pranzo. Son tornato da poco a casa e sono così stanco che ho consumato una cena molto frugale 

Ryo sono vivo e vegeto, solo distrutto dalla stanchezza. Comunque Brunetta parlava di quello in foto


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E invece no, oggi ho persino saltato il pranzo. Son tornato da poco a casa e sono così stanco che ho consumato una cena molto frugale
> 
> Ryo sono vivo e vegeto, solo distrutto dalla stanchezza. Comunque Brunetta parlava di quello in foto
> 
> View attachment 10984


Somiglia tanto al mio Wall-E quando era più piccino:


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

*Chiedo scusa*

Scusate. Sono sparita. Sono stati giorni devastanti. Ho cercato di parlargli. Di fargli capire come mi sento. Con gentilezza, chiedendo scusa. Si è arrabbiato molto. Sono stata dai miei una settimana per prendere fiato e smettere di piangere, e ho privato a staccare da tutto ma a poco è servito.  L'unica modalità di comunicazione è ora per lui l'indifferenza. Mi parla pochissimo, dorme nella stanza degli ospiti.

Io davvero sono a pezzi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Scusate. Sono sparita. Sono stati giorni devastanti. Ho cercato di parlargli. Di fargli capire come mi sento. Con gentilezza, chiedendo scusa. Si è arrabbiato molto. Sono stata dai miei una settimana per prendere fiato e smettere di piangere, e ho privato a staccare da tutto ma a poco è servito.  L'unica modalità di comunicazione è ora per lui l'indifferenza. Mi parla pochissimo, dorme nella stanza degli ospiti.
> 
> Io davvero sono a pezzi.


Ciao, come mai è degenerata così la situazione? Ricordavo la difficoltà comunicativa che ti ha portato a pensare come rimedio al non tradire il tuo aumento di peso, ma non che foste già ai ferri corti...


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao, come mai è degenerata così la situazione? Ricordavo la difficoltà comunicativa che ti ha portato a pensare come rimedio al non tradire il tuo aumento di peso, ma non che foste già ai ferri corti...


Ho iniziato a fare quello che ci siamo detti qui. Ho iniziato con entusiasmo e umiltà, dicendogli che non volevo farlo soffrire e che volevo impegnarmi per farlo felice. Lui sembrava scettico. Ho provato a parlare di più con lui, dicendogli cosa mi piacerebbe fare con lui, per provare ad arricchire il nostro rapporto. Non l'ha presa bene. E soprattutto, non mi da spiegazioni. Si capisce solo che si sente criticato. Mi ha anche detto che posso farmi un amante, basta che non glielo dico.
Io non lo riconosco più...

Fare finta di niente sarebbe l'unico modo per premere reset ed andare avanti, ma non so se me la sento.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a fare quello che ci siamo detti qui. Ho iniziato con entusiasmo e umiltà, dicendogli che non volevo farlo soffrire e che volevo impegnarmi per farlo felice. Lui sembrava scettico. Ho provato a parlare di più con lui, dicendogli cosa mi piacerebbe fare con lui, per provare ad arricchire il nostro rapporto. Non l'ha presa bene. E soprattutto, non mi da spiegazioni. Si capisce solo che si sente criticato. Mi ha anche detto che posso farmi un amante, basta che non glielo dico.
> Io non lo riconosco più...
> 
> Fare finta di niente sarebbe l'unico modo per premere reset ed andare avanti, ma non so se me la sento.


Da come descrivi la cosa sembra che abbia preso una decisione senza volerti coinvolgere, mi dispiace per ciò che ti sta capitando. Hai fatto probabilmente degli sbagli, ma hai cercato un dialogo, e meriteresti che lui si confrontasse.
Non so davvero cosa dire, intanto ti mando un abbraccio virtuale...


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Da come descrivi la cosa sembra che abbia preso una decisione senza volerti coinvolgere, mi dispiace per ciò che ti sta capitando. Hai fatto probabilmente degli sbagli, ma hai cercato un dialogo, e meriteresti che lui si confrontasse.
> Non so davvero cosa dire, intanto ti mando un abbraccio virtuale...


Grazie Ryoga. Mai avrei pensato di esser confortata dalle parole di un estraneo mentre mio marito dorme come se nulla fosse a 10mt da me. 
Possibile che io debba essere punita per i miei sbagli?
In questo modo poi? Senza spiegazioni? Ho letto che tu stai pensando ai tuoi "due mesi fa". 
Mi chiedo se io sto vivendo quel momento di rottura adesso. E mi sento mancare la terra sotto ai piedi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Grazie Ryoga. Mai avrei pensato di esser confortata dalle parole di un estraneo mentre mio marito dorme come se nulla fosse a 10mt da me.
> Possibile che io debba essere punita per i miei sbagli?
> In questo modo poi? Senza spiegazioni? Ho letto che tu stai pensando ai tuoi "due mesi fa".
> Mi chiedo se io sto vivendo quel momento di rottura adesso. E mi sento mancare la terra sotto ai piedi.


Spero per te di no, che ci sia ancora margine per recuperare un rapporto difficile, ma oltremodo non del tutto compromesso [emoji6] adesso magari la rabbia e lo sconforto che tuo marito ha accumulato in questo periodo gli ha fatto ergere un muro per te oggi difficile da valicare. Riprova, se per te vale davvero la pena...


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato di parlargli. Di fargli capire come mi sento.


Cioè gli hai detto che eri ingrassata per non tradirlo?



Speranza ha detto:


> Si capisce solo che si sente criticato. Mi ha anche detto che posso farmi un amante, basta che non glielo dico.


Da questo capisco che gli hai fatto capire che ti senti insoddisfatta a livello sessuale, sennò non mi spiego una risposta del genere.

Certo che è strano sentire una risposta del genere. Ma poniamo il caso che lui sia serio, come vivresti la cosa?

Perderesti peso e ti metteresti alla ricerca? Secondo me il modo in cui reagisci a questa cosa ti farà capire se davvero ami tuo marito e vuoi lui e solo lui. Magari perdi peso per te stessa e non lo tradisci nemmeno se corteggiata da una lampadina Beghelli in persona.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

> Falcor;1650157]Cioè gli hai detto che eri ingrassata per non tradirlo?


.
Non proprio. Ma l'ha presa comunque come una critica invece che come la comunicazione di un mio bisogno (es. "mi piacerebbe frequentare di più i nostri amici..." È stata letta come "non ti basto, non ti diverto, hai sempre saputo che ero un misantropo...")





> Da questo capisco che gli hai fatto capire che ti senti insoddisfatta a livello sessuale, sennò non mi spiego una risposta del genere.


Ho provato a migliorare anche questo aspetto ma è stato deleterio. Mi ha mandato a quel paese. 




> Certo che è strano sentire una risposta del genere. Ma poniamo il caso che lui sia serio, come vivresti la cosa?
> Perderesti peso e ti metteresti alla ricerca? Secondo me il modo in cui reagisci a questa cosa ti farà capire se davvero ami tuo marito e vuoi lui e solo lui. Magari perdi peso per te stessa e non lo tradisci nemmeno se corteggiata da una lampadina Beghelli in persona.


Lui è serio. Si sente offeso. E non contempla che la moglie che l'ha deluso avanzi richieste. 

Ora come ora penso solo a rimettere insieme i miei pezzi. Lui di certo non aiuta.


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Lui è serio. Si sente offeso. E non contempla che la moglie che l'ha deluso avanzi richieste.
> 
> Lui di certo non aiuta.


Diciamo che se non gli dici le cose come stanno è anche normale che lui reagisca così.

Lui non aiuta perché non sa quello che ti sta capitando. Non ha il quadro completo quindi la sua reazione è fuori contesto.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Diciamo che se non gli dici le cose come stanno è anche normale che lui reagisca così.
> 
> Lui non aiuta perché non sa quello che ti sta capitando. Non ha il quadro completo quindi la sua reazione è fuori contesto.


Questo lo capisco. E per evitare ulteriori incomprensioni ho iniziato a parlargli con delicatezza esprimendogli dei miei bisogni. Con l'idea che se almeno lui li comprendesse, anche se non fosse stato in grado di soddisfarli (una candela non si trasforma in un faretto a led...), avrebbe potuto aiutarmi a trovare in lui qualcosa di meraviglioso per cui vale la pena restargli fedele.
Invece la risposta è stata su tutti i fronti: io sono così se non ti va bene è un problema tuo e ti ricordo che tu sei una moglie insoddisfacente quindi abbassa le aspettative...

Alla faccia della comprensione.


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> avrebbe potuto aiutarmi a trovare in lui qualcosa di meraviglioso per cui vale la pena restargli fedele.


Devi essere aiutata a trovare qualcosa di meraviglioso per non tradirlo?

Domani va pure da un divorzista se questo è il tuo modo di superare il vostro problema,


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Devi essere aiutata a trovare qualcosa di meraviglioso per non tradirlo?
> 
> Domani va pure da un divorzista se questo è il tuo modo di superare il vostro problema,


Non essere troppo duro, guarda che dei due è lei che sta cercando un dialogo, il marito si è chiuso a riccio...
Tieni conto che certe cose dette dall'uomo che ami feriscono, e non poco. Lei però almeno cerca di fare qualcosa...


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Devi essere aiutata a trovare qualcosa di meraviglioso per non tradirlo?


Al momento proprio non condivido. Io ho cercato un dialogo. Affrontando le difficoltà del rapporto che lui fa finta di non vedere o che non esistano. Mi sento rispondere che i miei bisogni sono un problema mio e che lui sta bene così. Mi sembra che sia lui quello che farebbe meglio a prendere una posizione ufficiale ed andare da un avvocato.


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Tu inizia a dirgli la verità intanto. Siete su due binari differenti quindi difficile che vi ritroviate in questo modo.


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tieni conto che certe cose dette dall'uomo che ami feriscono, e non poco. Lei però almeno cerca di fare qualcosa...


E lui come si sentirebbe se sapesse quello che passa davvero per la testa della moglie?


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E lui come si sentirebbe se sapesse quello che passa davvero per la testa della moglie?


Sarà l'ora tarda... sarà che ho la testa offuscata da pensieri tristi. Ma il mio tentativo era proprio quello di dirgli: sai, sono stata una deficiente, sentivo di avere dei bisogni non soddisfatti e invece di dirtelo per trovare insieme una soluzione, sono stata attirata da fuochi fatui che mi sembravano tamponare questi bisogni. Ho avuto paura di avvicinarmici troppo e, da idiota, ho pensato di allontanarli imbruttendomi. E sai, ha funzionato, anche per mille altre congiunzioni astrali, ma quei bisogni sono ancora li e vorrei trovare insieme un modo per gestire questa situazione. Al che mi aspettavo che lui mi dicesse "guarda non sono una lampada Beghelli ma se ti fa piacere che invitiamo più spesso i tuoi amici brillantoni così ti senti intellettualmente stimolata, farò uno sforzo per venirti incontro... E via così. Ma lui alla parola "bisogno" si è chiuso a riccio. 

E così io mi faccio le notti insonni e non so più dove sbattere la testa.
Lui dorme beatamente, va a correre, in sauna, a fare gli aperitivi coi colleghi..  Tutto come al solito.


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao.. è la prima volta che lo metti in discussione apertamente?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sarà l'ora tarda... sarà che ho la testa offuscata da pensieri tristi. Ma il mio tentativo era proprio quello di dirgli: sai, sono stata una deficiente, sentivo di avere dei bisogni non soddisfatti e invece di dirtelo per trovare insieme una soluzione, sono stata attirata da fuochi fatui che mi sembravano tamponare questi bisogni. Ho avuto paura di avvicinarmici troppo e, da idiota, ho pensato di allontanarli imbruttendomi. E sai, ha funzionato, anche per mille altre congiunzioni astrali, ma quei bisogni sono ancora li e vorrei trovare insieme un modo per gestire questa situazione. Al che mi aspettavo che lui mi dicesse "guarda non sono una lampada Beghelli ma se ti fa piacere che invitiamo più spesso i tuoi amici brillantoni così ti senti intellettualmente stimolata, farò uno sforzo per venirti incontro... E via così. Ma lui alla parola "bisogno" si è chiuso a riccio.
> 
> E così io mi faccio le notti insonni e non so più dove sbattere la testa.
> Lui dorme beatamente, va a correre, in sauna, a fare gli aperitivi coi colleghi..  Tutto come al solito.


Mi sembra che lui abbia una vita sociale attiva, tu non hai amiche con le quali uscire e divertirti ? Al tuo posto avrei iniziato ad avere una vita sociale più attiva anche senza il marito, se poi fosse stato un problema importante di salute e non solo, avrei iniziato una dieta equilibrata. Dei piccoli cambiamenti che piano piano avrebbero rialzato la mia autostima. Probabilmente mio marito vedendomi diversa un'osservazione l'avrebbe fatta : " come mai esci più spesso, ti vedo che più serena, sei un po' dimagrita ?" E quello sarebbe stato lo spunto per spiegargli le motivazioni del cambiamento in itinere. Questo per dirti che tu non devi modificare i tuoi atteggiamenti, la tua fisicità e la tua vita per lui ma  per te, senza colpevolizzarlo ma mettendolo di fronte ad una nuova realtà. Poi starà a lui decidere se le piace o meno, intanto tu avrai fatto dei passi avanti per te stessa. buongiorno ed in bocca al lupo


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao.. è la prima volta che lo metti in discussione apertamente?


Non la prima. Ci avevo provatoun paio di volte, anni fa con esiti disastrosi. Lui reagisce con l'evitamento. Si arrabbia, fa l'offeso, magari dice "o così o niente", e poi fa finta che nulla sua successo. 
Della serie se vuoi che andiamo avanti non tornare sull'argomento.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho iniziato a fare quello che ci siamo detti qui. Ho iniziato con entusiasmo e umiltà, dicendogli che non volevo farlo soffrire e che volevo impegnarmi per farlo felice. Lui sembrava scettico. Ho provato a parlare di più con lui, dicendogli cosa mi piacerebbe fare con lui, per provare ad arricchire il nostro rapporto. Non l'ha presa bene. E soprattutto, non mi da spiegazioni. Si capisce solo che si sente criticato. Mi ha anche detto che posso farmi un amante, basta che non glielo dico.
> Io non lo riconosco più...
> 
> Fare finta di niente sarebbe l'unico modo per premere reset ed andare avanti, ma non so se me la sento.


ha un'altra?


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha un'altra?


Ci ho pensato. Gliel'ho anche chiesto in modo scherzoso e serio. Dice di no. Che crede nel matrimonio e non contempla il tradimento. Questo mi fa pensare che piuttosto staserebbe con me anche se infelice, senza chiedere la separazione.


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Uno che risponde fatti l'amante basta che non me lo dici in realtà potrebbe avere una amante. Però da come lo descrivi potrebbe semplicemente essere un po apatico. Devo rileggere per bene il tuo thread che mi sa che devo rivalutare alcune cose


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Uno che risponde fatti l'amante basta che non me lo dici in realtà potrebbe avere una amante. Però da come lo descrivi potrebbe semplicemente essere un po apatico. Devo rileggere per bene il tuo thread che mi sa che devo rivalutare alcune cose


In tutti questi anni abbiamo avuto modo di confrontarci su molti temi, e spesso dopo confronti anche accesi e lunghi (parlo di cose esterne alla coppia, come politica, luoghi comuni, gusti alimentari, mete di viaggi o attività del tempo libero, etc.) lui ha rivisto la sua posizione. Tanto che a volte mi dice che prima di incontrare me non si rendeva nemmeno conto che esistessero cose a cui adesso non vorrebbe mai rinunciare. E questo ovviamente mi riempe di gioia perché spero di averlo aiutato a guardare oltre i suoi orizzonti.

Certo che la prima reazione è sempre di chiusura per lui. "È così punto e basta". Poi ci rimugina, ci pensa, magari ritorna sull'argomento. Ci mette tanto a rivedere le sue convinzioni ma per alcune cose lo ha fatto. Non per tutto, ma non vorrei nemmeno! 
Questa situazione è in linea con il suo modo di fare. Solo che fa più male perché è un argomento interno alla coppia e io ho le mie colpe.

Comunque adesso è andato alla SPA. 

Dite di andare a controllare????


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

sì


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Se è in linea con i suoi atteggiamenti secondo me non è necessario.
Ma scegli tu.

Per il resto mi rimetto al consiglio di fiammetta, leggitelo bene.
Inizia  cambiando e lavorando su te stessa, per te. E lascia che lui ti guardi e  faccia per sè... deve decidere lui se incontrarti o meno, tu non puoi  assolutamente fare per entrambi. Fa passare il tempo.
Ovviamente incontrarti significa abbassare le difese.. una coppia non può parlare di sè se uno dei due si sente sotto assedio.


----------



## Eratò (13 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se è in linea con i suoi atteggiamenti secondo me non è necessario.
> Ma scegli tu.
> 
> Per il resto mi rimetto al consiglio di fiammetta, leggitelo bene.
> ...


Se cercare di chiarire alcuni aspetti del proprio rapporto cercando di trovare delle soluzioni condivise porta a sentirsi addirittura "sotto assedio", un bel probleme ce l'ha anche lui... Piu che "sotto assedio"  e sulla difensiva, lui sembra intollerante a qualsiasi tipo di comunicazione.


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se cercare di chiarire alcuni aspetti del proprio rapporto cercando di trovare delle soluzioni condivise porta a sentirsi addirittura "sotto assedio", un bel probleme ce l'ha anche lui... Piu che "sotto assedio"  e sulla difensiva, lui sembra intollerante a qualsiasi tipo di comunicazione.


Certo, concordo. E il "sotto assedio" volevo utilizzarlo come sinonimo.
Essere sulla difensiva è comunque un bel problema, per sè e per l'altro.


----------



## Eratò (13 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Certo, concordo. E il "sotto assedio" volevo utilizzarlo come sinonimo.
> Essere sulla difensiva è comunque un bel problema, per sè e per l'altro.


Si. Ci si chiude. Si blocca il dialogo e sparisce anche l'intesa. Ma non ci si arriva a quel punto dal oggi al indomani. Per cui sembra che ci siano state parecchie problematiche trascurate negli anni per arrivare a questo punto... Impressione mia.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In tutti questi anni abbiamo avuto modo di confrontarci su molti temi, e spesso dopo confronti anche accesi e lunghi (parlo di cose esterne alla coppia, come politica, luoghi comuni, gusti alimentari, mete di viaggi o attività del tempo libero, etc.) lui ha rivisto la sua posizione. Tanto che a volte mi dice che prima di incontrare me non si rendeva nemmeno conto che esistessero cose a cui adesso non vorrebbe mai rinunciare. E questo ovviamente mi riempe di gioia perché spero di averlo aiutato a guardare oltre i suoi orizzonti.
> 
> Certo che la prima reazione è sempre di chiusura per lui. "È così punto e basta". Poi ci rimugina, ci pensa, magari ritorna sull'argomento. Ci mette tanto a rivedere le sue convinzioni ma per alcune cose lo ha fatto. Non per tutto, ma non vorrei nemmeno!
> Questa situazione è in linea con il suo modo di fare. Solo che fa più male perché è un argomento interno alla coppia e io ho le mie colpe.
> ...


A te non piace andare alla SPA ?


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Uso per la prima volta il "quote multiplo"... che emozione 



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per il resto mi rimetto al consiglio di fiammetta, leggitelo bene.
> Inizia  cambiando e lavorando su te stessa, per te. E lascia che lui ti guardi e  faccia per sè... deve decidere lui se incontrarti o meno, tu non puoi  assolutamente fare per entrambi. Fa passare il tempo.
> Ovviamente incontrarti significa abbassare le difese.. una coppia non può parlare di sè se uno dei due si sente sotto assedio.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al tuo posto avrei iniziato ad avere una vita sociale più attiva anche senza il marito, se poi fosse stato un problema importante di salute e non solo, avrei iniziato una dieta equilibrata. Dei piccoli cambiamenti che piano piano avrebbero rialzato la mia autostima. Probabilmente mio marito vedendomi diversa un'osservazione l'avrebbe fatta : " come mai esci più spesso, ti vedo che più serena, sei un po' dimagrita ?" E quello sarebbe stato lo spunto per spiegargli le motivazioni del cambiamento in itinere. Questo per dirti che tu non devi modificare i tuoi atteggiamenti, la tua fisicità e la tua vita per lui ma  per te, senza colpevolizzarlo ma mettendolo di fronte ad una nuova realtà. Poi starà a lui decidere se le piace o meno, intanto tu avrai fatto dei passi avanti per te stessa. buongiorno ed in bocca al lupo


Grazie ragazzi... è proprio questa la strada che cercherò di seguire. Io comunque ho più possibilità di lui di "vedere gente e fare cose" e, anche se affaticata e appesantita da qusto nuovo corpo, cercherò di non dimenticare che mi piace coltivare la mia mente e le mie relazioni sociali.. e anche il corpo 



Eratò ha detto:


> Si. Ci si chiude. Si blocca il dialogo e sparisce anche l'intesa. Ma non ci si arriva a quel punto dal oggi al indomani. Per cui sembra che ci siano state parecchie problematiche trascurate negli anni per arrivare a questo punto... Impressione mia.


Non direi parecchie problematiche. Ci siamo confrontatai su molte cose proprio perchè volevamo conoscersi, ma non abbiamo mai avuto grossi scontri su tematiche "di coppia". Un po' sul sesso forse, ma in questo momento le mie considerazioni sono viziate dalla ciccia :facepalm: e non mi dite che non centra perchè per me, con me, su di me, nel mio caso, centra


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te non piace andare alla SPA ?


Sììììììììììììì 

Ma adesso mi vergogno un po' in costume da bagno. Mi sento a disagio e preferisco aspettare un pochino di perdere qualche chilo :facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Uso per la prima volta il "quote multiplo"... che emozione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarebbe quindi il caso di provvedere con 6 settimane di addestramento a Parris Island?


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe quindi il caso di provvedere con 6 settimane di addestramento a Parris Island?


What is?


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

*è dove voglio mandare Bender,ma il forum non vuole*



Speranza ha detto:


> What is?


[video=youtube;kpVULORy7ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpVULORy7ug[/video]


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sììììììììììììì
> 
> Ma adesso mi vergogno un po' in costume da bagno. Mi sento a disagio e preferisco aspettare un pochino di perdere qualche chilo :facepalm:


non erano 20 kg, quelli che hai messo su?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sììììììììììììì
> 
> Ma adesso mi vergogno un po' in costume da bagno. Mi sento a disagio e preferisco aspettare un pochino di perdere qualche chilo :facepalm:


Ok  Considera sempre che la bellezza interiore conta più che quella esteriore


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non erano 20 kg, quelli che hai messo su?


Prima o poi ti picchio io !!!!


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non erano 20 kg, quelli che hai messo su?


eh sì :facepalm:

*Fiammetta*... ha ragione... c'è poco da nascondersi dietro un dito.
Ho cercato su internet  e direi che uno di questi corsi stile Marines, che fanno anche in palestre vicino a casa mia, necessitano di una prestanza fisica e salute cardio vascolare che al momento non ho.

Comunque penso che già con 10 kg in meno mi sentirei pronta per la SPA...

Certo che se poi incontro il *Perplesso* di turno che mi dà ugualmente della chiattona... :facepalm:


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non erano 20 kg, quelli che hai messo su?


[emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29]


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prima o poi ti picchio io !!!!


Grazie Fiammetta... ma non mi offendo certo per la verità...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok  Considera sempre che la bellezza interiore conta più che quella esteriore





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29]


Su su... come si dice... io posso sempre dimagrire... altre qualità invece o le si ha o non le si ha


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Allora Speranza. Ho riletto il tuo thread e c'è una cosa che proprio non ho capito e mi sa che finché non chiarisci questo punto cardine è inutile andare avanti. La domanda potrebbe non piacerti ma te la faccio lo stesso. Prenditi il tuo tempo per rispondere perché son consapevole che non è una tematica facile da affrontare.

In parole povere: Ma tu pasta e patate come la cucini?


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora Speranza. Ho riletto il tuo thread e c'è una cosa che proprio non ho capito e mi sa che finché non chiarisci questo punto cardine è inutile andare avanti. La domanda potrebbe non piacerti ma te la faccio lo stesso. Prenditi il tuo tempo per rispondere perché son consapevole che non è una tematica facile da affrontare.
> 
> In parole povere: Ma tu pasta e patate come la cucini?


Falchetto ma vai a... [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora Speranza. Ho riletto il tuo thread e c'è una cosa che proprio non ho capito e mi sa che finché non chiarisci questo punto cardine è inutile andare avanti. La domanda potrebbe non piacerti ma te la faccio lo stesso. Prenditi il tuo tempo per rispondere perché son consapevole che non è una tematica facile da affrontare.
> 
> In parole povere: Ma tu pasta e patate come la cucini?


Ho digitato su google "pasta+patate+metafora"... e mi viene fuori solo la simbologia onirica... che non credo centri...

Ecco sì, un difettuccio che ho tralasciato di dirvi... sono piuttosto credulona in buona fede


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho digitato su google "pasta+patate+metafora"... e mi viene fuori solo la simbologia onirica... che non credo centri...
> 
> Ecco sì, un difettuccio che ho tralasciato di dirvi... sono piuttosto credulona in buona fede


Non c'e nulla di onirico, Falcor ha la necessità di sapere se sai cucinare pasta e patate, pensa sempre a mangiare


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'e nulla di onirico, Falcor ha la necessità di sapere se sai cucinare pasta e patate, pensa sempre a mangiare



Mmmm... mi sa che io "la pasta con le patate" non l'ho mai cucinata  
...è grave...? 

Al massimo cucino la pasta al pesto genovese con fagiolini e pezzetti di patata.. ma non credo intendiate quella... 

Se intendete questa http://ricette.giallozafferano.it/Pasta-e-patate.html non è che mi ispiri molto...


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mmmm... mi sa che io "la pasta con le patate" non l'ho mai cucinata
> ...è grave...?
> 
> Al massimo cucino la pasta al pesto genovese con fagiolini e pezzetti di patata.. ma non credo intendiate quella...


È gravissimo non grave. Ma che scherziamo. Di fronte a sta cosa persino un tradimento perde d'importanza. Meglio tradito che avere una moglie che non sa cucinare pasta e patate 

E non bestemmiare. Mai nella vita mangerò il pesto e i fagioli. Troppo verdi per i miei gusti


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> eh sì :facepalm:
> 
> *Fiammetta*... ha ragione... c'è poco da nascondersi dietro un dito.
> Ho cercato su internet  e direi che uno di questi corsi stile Marines, che fanno anche in palestre vicino a casa mia, necessitano di una prestanza fisica e salute cardio vascolare che al momento non ho.
> ...


Perplesso se ne andasse al diavolo. 
Secondo me ti sentiresti pronta anche fra 5 chili.
Inizia col fare dell'attività fisica regolare e vai da un nutrizionista/dietologo serio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> eh sì :facepalm:
> 
> *Fiammetta*... ha ragione... c'è poco da nascondersi dietro un dito.
> Ho cercato su internet  e direi che uno di questi corsi stile Marines, che fanno anche in palestre vicino a casa mia, necessitano di una prestanza fisica e salute cardio vascolare che al momento non ho.
> ...


No, no Fiammetta ti dice che te ne devi fregare dei kg in più, in meno e devi comunque andare alla Spa...


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, no Fiammetta ti dice che te ne devi fregare dei kg in più, in meno e devi comunque andare alla Spa...


Verissimo.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> eh sì :facepalm:
> 
> *Fiammetta*... ha ragione... c'è poco da nascondersi dietro un dito.
> Ho cercato su internet  e direi che uno di questi corsi stile Marines, che fanno anche in palestre vicino a casa mia, necessitano di una prestanza fisica e salute cardio vascolare che al momento non ho.
> ...


qui non è il problema essere chiatte o non stare bene col perizoma alla SPA.    chissenefrega del pensiero altrui.

qui il punto è che con 20 kg è la tua salute generale che ne risente.        e non devi perdere di vista questo.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Inizia col fare dell'attività fisica regolare e vai da un nutrizionista/dietologo serio.


Fatto. Ho iniziato da circa una settimana dopo aver fatto analisi del sangue, visita e holter... Il medico nutrizionista mi ha prospettato un tempo che mi sembra infinito per perdere 20kg ma pare che più lentamente si perda, ma con costanza, più sia duraturo e facile il mantenimento... 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No, no Fiammetta ti dice che te ne devi fregare dei kg in più, in meno e devi comunque andare alla Spa...





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Verissimo.


Grazie del supporto...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Fatto. Ho iniziato da circa una settimana dopo aver fatto analisi del sangue, visita e holter... Il medico nutrizionista mi ha prospettato un tempo che mi sembra infinito per perdere 20kg ma pare che più lentamente si perda, ma con costanza, più sia duraturo e facile il mantenimento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le diete la po infatti servono a nulla, di solito il nutrizionista ti educa ad una alimentazione più corretta, che in teoria puoi proseguire come regime alimentare sempre.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui non è il problema essere chiatte o non stare bene col perizoma alla SPA.    chissenefrega del pensiero altrui.
> 
> qui il punto è che con 20 kg è la tua salute generale che ne risente.        e non devi perdere di vista questo.


Il perizoma in SPA per me rientra tra le tamarrate volgari più perrime (con la R). Mai e poi mai, manco se torno magra.
Non perdo di vista l'obiettivo salute. Ma grazie per avermelo ricordato ...


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le diete la po infatti servono a nulla, di solito il nutrizionista ti educa ad una alimentazione più corretta, che in teoria puoi proseguire come regime alimentare sempre.


In realtà anche lui è stato un po' scettico quando gli ho detto che so benissimo cosa devo fare per perdere peso ed ha verificato la mia "competenza". Lo vedrò poco, quasi a mia discrezione. Mi ha congedato anche dicendo "se non perde peso non è perché le mancano informazioni". Insomma adesso non ho scuse


----------



## Nicka (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Fatto. Ho iniziato da circa una settimana dopo aver fatto analisi del sangue, visita e holter... Il medico nutrizionista mi ha prospettato un tempo che mi sembra infinito per perdere 20kg ma pare che più lentamente si perda, ma con costanza, più sia duraturo e facile il mantenimento...


Guarda, io ho avuto problemi e avevo messo su una ventina di kg.
Da giugno ad oggi li ho persi tutti, non ci ho messo tempi infiniti, ho fatto attività fisica e ho mangiato regolarmente 5 volte al giorno. Fatti seguire e vedrai che torni in forma prima di quanto immagini.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In realtà anche lui è stato un po' scettico quando gli ho detto che so benissimo cosa devo fare per perdere peso ed ha verificato la mia "competenza". Lo vedrò poco, quasi a mia discrezione. Mi ha congedato anche dicendo "se non perde peso non è perché le mancano informazioni". Insomma adesso non ho scuse


È questione di volontà


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il perizoma in SPA per me rientra tra le tamarrate volgari più perrime (con la R). Mai e poi mai, manco se torno magra.
> Non perdo di vista l'obiettivo salute. Ma grazie per avermelo ricordato ...


non sono pratico di SPA, era per fare un esempio, perchè mi pareva che il discorso stesse virando male.

io sono fortemente convinto che senza quei 20 kg ti si chiariranno molte situazioni.

Poi boh.   su tuo marito non ti so che dire.   se non avesse lui l'amante, ci sarebbe da che riflettere molto sul suo atteggiamento generale.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho avuto problemi e avevo messo su una ventina di kg.
> Da giugno ad oggi li ho persi tutti, non ci ho messo tempi infiniti, ho fatto attività fisica e ho mangiato regolarmente 5 volte al giorno. Fatti seguire e vedrai che torni in forma prima di quanto immagini.


Ecco almeno 5 pasti al giorno e non abbondanti sono importanti


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In realtà anche lui è stato un po' scettico quando gli ho detto che so benissimo cosa devo fare per perdere peso ed ha verificato la mia "competenza". Lo vedrò poco, quasi a mia discrezione. Mi ha congedato anche dicendo "se non perde peso non è perché le mancano informazioni". Insomma adesso non ho scuse


Se dopo la perdita dei 20 kg tuo marito tornerà di buon umore come reagirai? Sono curiosa


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, io ho avuto problemi e avevo messo su una ventina di kg.
> Da giugno ad oggi li ho persi tutti, non ci ho messo tempi infiniti, ho fatto attività fisica e ho mangiato regolarmente 5 volte al giorno. Fatti seguire e vedrai che torni in forma prima di quanto immagini.


Complimenti!!! Anche a me ha prospettato 6 mesi, e mi sembravano tanti... Ma forse è un calcolo realistico... Idem per i 5 pasti al giorno e 1h di attività fisica o 3000passi + mezz'ora di attività fisica. 
Il conta passi mi piace un sacco!


----------



## Nicka (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Complimenti!!! Anche a me ha prospettato 6 mesi, e mi sembravano tanti... Ma forse è un calcolo realistico... Idem per i 5 pasti al giorno e 1h di attività fisica o 3000passi + mezz'ora di attività fisica.
> Il conta passi mi piace un sacco!


Passano molto veloci. probabilmente ora sei bloccata e la cosa ti fa vedere 6 mesi come un tempo infinito, ma io ti posso garantire che appena vedi che perdi 2/3/5 kg alla fine il tempo manco lo guardi. Anzi, ti inizi a dare obiettivi da raggiungere. 6 mesi sono davvero pochi.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...
> io sono fortemente convinto che senza quei 20 kg ti si chiariranno molte situazioni.
> 
> Poi boh.   su tuo marito non ti so che dire.   se non avesse lui l'amante, ci sarebbe da che riflettere molto sul suo atteggiamento generale.


Credo anche io che mi schiariranno molto le idee...

Io non credo che abbia l'amante. Non lo dico per presunzione o eccesso di buona fede. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Se dopo la perdita dei 20 kg tuo marito tornerà di buon umore come reagirai? Sono curiosa


Mah, io credo che piano piano il suo umore migliorerà durante il mio percorso. Oggi per esempio gli ho cambiato lo sfondo del desktop con una mia foto di tre anni fa. 
Ha cambiato già un po' umore 

Ovviamente il mio obiettivo e costruire una relazione migliore e soddisfare reciprocamente i nostri bisogni dentro la coppia e non andare a cercare fuori. E di questo, anche se a fatica, abbiamo parlato in questo periodo.
Piano piano il suo essere malmostoso spero si tramuti nel consueto scetticismo e poi disposizione al cambiamento... Pare funzionare così...


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Credo anche io che mi schiariranno molto le idee...
> 
> Io non credo che abbia l'amante. Non lo dico per presunzione o eccesso di buona fede.
> 
> ...


boh. siete parecchi strani.  sia tu che lui.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Credo anche io che mi schiariranno molto le idee...
> 
> Io non credo che abbia l'amante. Non lo dico per presunzione o eccesso di buona fede.
> 
> ...


Che simpaticone !
Scusa mi astengo dal commentare oltre


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Credo anche io che mi schiariranno molto le idee...
> 
> Io non credo che abbia l'amante. Non lo dico per presunzione o eccesso di buona fede.
> 
> ...


E' tremenda sta cosa :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' tremenda sta cosa :singleeye:


Quoto
Perderei i 20 kg e mi farei l'amante


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh. siete parecchi strani.  sia tu che lui.


Vero? Questo ce l'hanno sempre detto i nostri amici!



farfalla ha detto:


> Che simpaticone !
> Scusa mi astengo dal commentare oltre


Lol... Capisco che suoni male così... Io però sono "contenta". Immaginare un obbiettivo condiviso e reale ci aiuta a definire un percorso di cambiamento. E questo è importante per me, ora. Se lui non saprà stare al mio passo, crescere con me, mettersi in discussione con me, ne riparleremo...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Vero? Questo ce l'hanno sempre detto i nostri amici!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... Capisco che suoni male così... Io però sono "contenta". Immaginare un obbiettivo condiviso e reale ci aiuta a definire un percorso di cambiamento. E questo è importante per me, ora. Se lui non saprà stare al mio passo, crescere con me, mettersi in discussione con me, ne riparleremo...


L'obiettivo deve essere il tuo per te. Ricordati.


----------



## Nicka (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Vero? Questo ce l'hanno sempre detto i nostri amici!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... Capisco che suoni male così... Io però sono "contenta". Immaginare un obbiettivo condiviso e reale ci aiuta a definire un percorso di cambiamento. E questo è importante per me, ora. Se lui non saprà stare al mio passo, crescere con me, mettersi in discussione con me, ne riparleremo...


No aspetta un minuto.
L'obiettivo DEVE essere solo ed esclusivamente il tuo. E solo ed esclusivamente perchè non ti senti bene con te stessa o hai dei problemi di salute.
Che tu metti una foto di quando eri più magra e lui è contento perdonami ma mi fa vedere lui come un coglione. Con rispetto parlando.
Io ce l'ho un compagno, ma ste scene non me le ha mai fatte. Sarebbero stati guai per lui.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' tremenda sta cosa :singleeye:





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Perderei i 20 kg e mi farei l'amante


Magari è un uomo egoista e superficiale e io non me ne accorgo eh... Ci sono anche molte evidenze che confutano attualmente questa ipotesi... Vedremo. Ora non mi creare troppe distrazioni che devo farmi bella e voglio concentrare tutte le mie energie su questo obiettivo... Dai...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Magari è un uomo egoista e superficiale e io non me ne accorgo eh... Ci sono anche molte evidenze che confutano attualmente questa ipotesi... Vedremo. Ora non mi creare troppe distrazioni che devo farmi bella e voglio concentrare tutte le mie energie su questo obiettivo... Dai...


L'obiettivo deve essere tuo
Lui non c'entra 
Se lo stai facendo per lui sbagli secondo me 
Ripeto io mai avrei messo una foto di quando ero magra (mai stata ) ma avrei reagito malissimo al suo essere contento


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tu metti una foto di quando eri più magra e lui è contento perdonami ma mi fa vedere lui come un coglione. Con rispetto parlando.
> Io ce l'ho un compagno, ma ste scene non me le ha mai fatte. Sarebbero stati guai per lui.


Beh l'iniziativa è stata mia. E non l'ho fatto per fargli venire malinconia, ma proprio per ricordargli "quanto ero e posso tornare ad essere bella ". E concedetemi questa affermazione perché io così non mi sento bella, non mi interessa quel che dicono gli altri (posto che indagando un po', tutti mi hanno detto che in effetto sono quasi irriconoscibile...).

Quindi direi che ho suscitato la reazione che volevo... Magari ho fatto una scemata...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> *Magari è un uomo egoista e superficiale e io non me ne accorgo eh.*.. Ci sono anche molte evidenze che confutano attualmente questa ipotesi... Vedremo. Ora non mi creare troppe distrazioni che devo farmi bella e voglio concentrare tutte le mie energie su questo obiettivo... Dai...


Una padellata in testa e passa la paura  scherzo ( insomma da me un vaffa lo pigliava). Ecco concentrati ma non dipendere da lui e dai suoi umori, se ti riesce.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Magari è un uomo egoista e superficiale e io non me ne accorgo eh... Ci sono anche molte evidenze che confutano attualmente questa ipotesi... Vedremo. Ora non mi creare troppe distrazioni che devo farmi bella e voglio concentrare tutte le mie energie su questo obiettivo... Dai...


è che ci fai venire il mal di testa.

se uno si rilegge il 3d dall'inizio, ci sono tante di quelle informazioni contrastanti che veramente non ti si sa più che dire.

e non avertene a male, ma tuo marito non ci sta facendo un gran figura, da come ce lo descrivi stasera


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No aspetta un minuto.
> L'obiettivo DEVE essere solo ed esclusivamente il tuo. E solo ed esclusivamente perchè non ti senti bene con te stessa o hai dei problemi di salute.
> Che tu metti una foto di quando eri più magra e lui è contento perdonami ma mi fa vedere lui come un coglione. Con rispetto parlando.
> Io ce l'ho un compagno, ma ste scene non me le ha mai fatte. Sarebbero stati guai per lui.


Quoto e verde meritato.
Perché poi è lo stesso che si chiude a riccio se cerchi di risolvere le cose insieme. Ma la foto la gradisce [emoji29]


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco concentrati ma non dipendere da lui e dai suoi umori, se ti riesce.


Ci proverò...



perplesso ha detto:


> è che ci fai venire il mal di testa.
> 
> se uno si rilegge il 3d dall'inizio, ci sono tante di quelle informazioni contrastanti che veramente non ti si sa più che dire.
> 
> e non avertene a male, ma tuo marito non ci sta facendo un gran figura, da come ce lo descrivi stasera


Non auguro a nessuno di leggere tutto questo 3D dall'inizio. Sono arrivata qui sbarellatissima. Non sapevo dove  sbattere la testa. E non sono abituata a raccontarmi senza filtri, cosa che evidentemente rivela che riesco a comunicare tutto ed il contrario di tutto considerando il caos mentale che vi ho generato... Chiedo scusa.

È che sono abituata ad osservare la realtà da diverse angolazioni, prospettive. Ottenendo quindi letture di realtà diverse, anche in contrasto tra loro ma potenzialmente coesistenti. Sempre consapevole che i significati che attribuiamo alla "realtà" sono situazionali, potenzialmente mutevoli ed inevitabilmente influenzati dalla relazione...

Se mi ci mandate adesso... Lo capisco


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Beh l'iniziativa è stata mia. E non l'ho fatto per fargli venire malinconia, ma proprio per ricordargli "quanto ero e posso tornare ad essere bella ". E concedetemi questa affermazione perché io così non mi sento bella, non mi interessa quel che dicono gli altri (posto che indagando un po', tutti mi hanno detto che in effetto sono quasi irriconoscibile...).
> 
> Quindi direi che ho suscitato la reazione che volevo... Magari ho fatto una scemata...


Non è una questione di essere bella o no. È sapere che il tuo uomo ama te e non la fuga che ha sposato. Ma te con tutte le trasformazioni che l'età le circostanze o i fatti che accadono in una vita. 
Per me questo è fondamentale. Per me ovviamente. Per questo ti dico che davanti ala reazione di tuo marito perderei i chili e poi lo manderei a stendere.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ci proverò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda ciò che mi sconcerta e' la  sensazione che tu dipenda " troppo"  dalle opinioni di tuo marito. Però ci sta che sia una fase della vostra vita di coppia che ti vede in affanno e sempre in attesa di un suo " riscontro " positivo.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una questione di essere bella o no. È sapere che il tuo uomo ama te e non la fuga che ha sposato. Ma te con tutte le trasformazioni che l'età le circostanze o i fatti che accadono in una vita.


Lui ha vissuto male tutta questa situazione proprio perché non è stata una malattia, un incidente o la vecchiaia a farmi diventare così. La vive come un imbruttimento volontario (cosa che corrisponde al mio vissuto in effetti!), unamancanza di rispetto per me stessa in primis e poi nei confronti della coppia. 
Quando sono stata male in passato, non per un'influenza, lui si è preso cura di me e mi è stato accanto. Adesso non la vivo come un "vuole solo la moglie figa" ma come un "penso che tu così non sia felice e anche io lo sono meno...". Poi che si esprima male, con l'effetto di farmi soffrire e che sia mal mostoso, permaloso etc. lo riconosco!


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ci proverò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è che a furia di cerebralità e sofisticazioni intellettuali, pari andata in loop.  e tuo marito con te.    pensate più semplice.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che a furia di cerebralità e sofisticazioni intellettuali, pari andata in loop.  e tuo marito con te.    pensate più semplice.


Leggo sempre la tua firma e cerco di averla come monito qui, estendendola ai pensieri.
Lui pensa moooolto più semplice di me. E ci ride su dicendo che non mi devo illudere, nella sua testa c'è la scimmietta di Homer Simpson che batte i piatti... Lol


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Perderei i 20 kg e mi farei l'amante


E ti pareva 

Speranza non ascoltare mia moglie lepidotterina. Perdi i 20 kg per te stessa ma non farti nessun amante. Sta donna mi manderà in analisi (e nemmeno sa fare pasta e patate).


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Speranza non ascoltare mia moglie lepidotterina. Perdi i 20 kg per te stessa ma non farti nessun amante. Sta donna mi manderà in analisi (e nemmeno sa fare pasta e patate).


Moglie??? Dovete dirmi qualcosa...?

Io conosco un sacco di psicoterapeuti bravi se vuoi. Non psicoanalisti, ma è una questione di orientamento epistemologico


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E ti pareva
> 
> Speranza non ascoltare mia moglie lepidotterina. Perdi i 20 kg per te stessa ma non farti nessun amante. Sta donna mi manderà in analisi (e nemmeno sa fare pasta e patate).


L'amante era una provocazione. 
Solo per dire che io non accetterei un atteggiamento di questo tipo 
Vivo a contatto con molti uomini, alcuni mi "vedono" altri no.
Se perdessi i chili in più e quegli uomini iniziassero a vedermi li manderei a fare il culo
Ti avverto che stai per sposare una donna non facile


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Moglie??? Dovete dirmi qualcosa...?
> 
> Io conosco un sacco di psicoterapeuti bravi se vuoi. Non psicoanalisti, ma è una questione di orientamento epistemologico


No no tranquilla 
Io e Falcor scherziamo e progettiamo un matrimonio virtuale 
In realtà non ci conosciamo


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e Falcor scherziamo e progettiamo un matrimonio virtuale
> In realtà non ci conosciamo


Ahhhhhhhh... Ok! Iniziavo a fantasticare...


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivo a contatto con molti uomini, alcuni mi "vedono" altri no.
> Se perdessi i chili in più e quegli uomini iniziassero a vedermi li manderei a fare il culo


Però scusa la "chimica" tiene conto anche dell'aspetto fisico. E uno che è un collega, con cui hai solo un rapporto professionale e non ha occasione di conoscerti/mi per le splendide persone che siamo... Avrà pure il diritto di non "vederci" come donne ma solo come colleghe... O no?
Anche noi "non vediamo" i tipi che conosciamo solo superficialmente e che non "ci fanno sangue", anche se sono dei nerd da Nobel... O capita solo a me?


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti avverto che stai per sposare una donna non facile


Chi ti dice che non è proprio questo ciò che mi spinge a sposarti? 



farfalla ha detto:


> In realtà non ci conosciamo


Sempre a mettere i puntini sulle umlaut 



Speranza ha detto:


> Però scusa la "chimica" tiene conto anche dell'aspetto fisico. E uno che è un collega, con cui hai solo un rapporto professionale e non ha occasione di conoscerti/mi per le splendide persone che siamo... Avrà pure il diritto di non "vederci" come donne ma solo come colleghe... O no?
> Anche noi "non vediamo" i tipi che conosciamo solo superficialmente e che non "ci fanno sangue", anche se sono dei nerd da Nobel... O capita solo a me?


Penso che lei intendesse altro. Se una persona non ti caga di striscio col kiletto in più e poi per magia ti si fila dopo che sei dimagrita, sei in presenza di un gran paraculo e una persona che sarebbe meglio perderla che trovarla non credi?


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Penso che lei intendesse altro. Se una persona non ti caga di striscio col kiletto in più e poi per magia ti si fila dopo che sei dimagrita, sei in presenza di un gran paraculo e una persona che sarebbe meglio perderla che trovarla non credi?


Sì sì... Per uno (2,3,5...) chiletto in più, un taglio di capelli fuori moda o un pessimo gusto nel vestire... per me è incapacità di andare oltre le apparenze


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Per me va ribaltato tutto.
Non è che tu trovi tuo marito non sufficientemente brillante e vorresti altro ecc
È tuo marito che ti ha considerata solo fisicamente e in un certo periodo si è allontanato, per questo tu hai considerato altri.
E l'aumento di peso era per renderti visibile a lui.

Qualcosa ti inquieta?


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...
> È tuo marito che ti ha considerata solo fisicamente e in un certo periodo si è allontanato, per questo tu hai considerato altri.
> E l'aumento di peso era per renderti visibile a lui.


Mio marito non mi ha scelta perché ero una gnocca, non lo sono mai stata. Dice che la mia cultura e il mio carattere l'hanno fatto innamorare. Vice versa, almeno in parte, è stato per me. Mi ha affascinato il carattere e la chimica... ma ho visto da subito che non era intellettualmente spumeggiante (diciamo così, che a dir "non brillante" sembra che sia scemo...). Non si è mai allontanato, anzi si era reso conto che ero affascinata da uno dei due colleghi, proprio perché sempre molto presente, ed all'epoca ero ancora in forma.



> Qualcosa ti inquieta?


Nulla oltre a quanto vi ho già detto. Anche se forse non userei un termine così forte. Hai delle illuminazioni da condividere?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho cercato un forum che potesse accogliere quella parte di me che non voglio condividere con chi già mi conosce. Penso che un forum sia una realtà virtuale non meno "reale" della realtà che viviamo ogni giorno, e spero che questo spazio di confronto generi degli effetti di realtà anche nel mio quotidiano. Per questo cerco un confronto.
> Mi presento. Ho 32 anni, sono sposata da qualche anno, non abbiamo figli.
> Ho una laurea, un master, un lavoro in libera professione che sto cercando di avviare con grande impegno e professionalità. Penso di essere una persona con una discreta cultura, anche abbastanza eclettica. Sono una donna piacevole, con difetti ben nascosti  Ho pochi amici a cui tengo molto, sono stimata professionalmente.
> *Ecco perchè sono qui. Ieri mio marito mi ha detto una cosa che non mi aspettavo e che mi ha destabilizzato moltissimo*. Mi stava facendo notare, ancora, che sono sono ingrassata (20kg in effetti) e questa volta ha aggiunto che "Nono sono più arrabbiato per questo, la rabbia è passata e anche la delusione, mi hai spezzato il cuore".
> ...


No, vabbè, e il problema sarebbe quello che ha detto lui?
Cominciamo a fare ordine e partire da te, non da tuo marito...


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Credo anche io che mi schiariranno molto le idee...
> 
> Io non credo che abbia l'amante. Non lo dico per presunzione o eccesso di buona fede.
> 
> ...


Stai scherzando?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Li ho presi in circa un anno e mezzo, mantendomi direi "stabile" fino ad  ora, quindi due anni in totale circa. Ora ne peso 85, per 1.73   All'inizio mangiavo (solo dolci) per gestire l'ansia del  "corteggiamento" del primo collega, e nel giro di poco (qualche mese) mi  sono accorta (illusa) che mangiare dolci non solo mi aiutava  nell'immediato a tranquillizzarmi (saranno state le endorfine   ) ma che mi faceva ingrassare e sentire meno attraente. E l'effetto sul  collega è stato che si è pian piano allontanato (all'epoca ho pensato  di esser stata brava a respingerlo non contraccambiando il flirt ma  forse, con il senno di poi, l'ha dissuaso di più il cambiamento  corporeo).
> Mio marito mi ha fatto notare l'aumento di peso dopo i primi 5-7 kg, ma  li abbiamo giustificati insieme additando la colpa allo stress  lavorativo. Quindi con alti e bassi (c'erano periodi in cui non mi  focalizzavo su "mangia dolci che così tieni lontani gli altri uomini" e  iniziavo a invertire il processo) siamo arrivati ai +10 e mio marito mi  ha chiesto "come posso aiutarti", ai +15 e mio marito "c'è qualcosa che  non va, non può essere solo il lavoro" e ai +20 con la fatidica frase...  Nel mentre i tentativi di approccio del collega sono spariti e io mi  sentivo protetta nella mia coppia. E piuttsto infelice nel mio corpo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ricominciamo da questo.
Ti sei presa una sbandata per un collega.
Questo ha avuto delle ripercussioni sulla tua psiche.
Sei ingrassata improvvisamente e tuo marito si è giustamente preoccupato, ma tu ovviamente hai mentito sulle vere ragioni di quello che ti stava accadendo incominciando in questa maniera a costruire un muro tra voi.
Il collega dopo che hai cambiato aspetto ha perso l'attrattiva erotica verso di te (non ci illudiamo troppo che chi non ci conosce sappia apprezzare noi oltre l'attrattiva fisica e il desiderio erotico ed accettarti se la perdiamo in qualche modo), ma tu nel frattempo avevi già incasinato la relazione con tuo marito (anche qui: non pensare che non si sia accorto del tuo distacco o che comunque l'aver preso una sbandata per un altro non abbia influito sul tuo modo di relazionare con lui).
Direi che le prime cose che devi chiederti sono:
ma io cosa voglio da mio marito? Cosa provo per lui?
Perché sono attratta da altri uomini?
Poi parleremo dei tuo chili che non sono il problema, ma evidenziano che hai un problema.
Che è tuo, solo tuo, non riguarda tua marito (se non nel rapporto che hai con lui).


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi ha scelta perché ero una gnocca, non lo sono mai stata. Dice che la mia cultura e il mio carattere l'hanno fatto innamorare. Vice versa, almeno in parte, è stato per me. Mi ha affascinato il carattere e la chimica... *ma ho visto da subito che non era intellettualmente spumeggiante (diciamo così, che a dir "non brillante" sembra che sia scemo...).* Non si è mai allontanato, anzi si era reso conto che ero affascinata da uno dei due colleghi, proprio perché sempre molto presente, ed all'epoca ero ancora in forma.
> 
> 
> Nulla oltre a quanto vi ho già detto. Anche se forse non userei un termine così forte. Hai delle illuminazioni da condividere?


Eh ma la "testa" conta in una relazione a lungo termine, intendo dire che se devi scegliere una persona da amare sarebbe augurabile che la sua " testa" ti piacesse molto, da subito


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma la "testa" conta in una relazione a lungo termine, intendo dire che se devi scegliere una persona da amare sarebbe augurabile che la sua " testa" ti piacesse molto, da subito


Più che conta, direi che sia fondamentale


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, vabbè, e il problema sarebbe quello che ha detto lui?
> Cominciamo a fare ordine e partire da te, non da tuo marito...


Ma davvero tu sei andato a rileggere tutto il 3D...??? Mi dispiace per il conseguente mal di testa...



danny ha detto:


> Stai scherzando?


Sebbene il mezzo comunicativo "forum" non aiuti a sottolineare il non verbale, a meno che io non corredi i post con smile o segni di interpunzione stile retró (se sono da cellulare) che emulino le emoticons... Non sto scherzando.



danny ha detto:


> Direi che le prime cose che devi chiederti sono:
> ma io cosa voglio da mio marito? Cosa provo per lui?
> Perché sono attratta da altri uomini?


Per i primi due quesiti, se sono qui a cercare di ricostruirmi e ad investire nel mio matrimonio (e sono due cose separate e diverse) è perché credo ancora che lui possa essere l'uomo della mia vita, con tutti i difetti del mondo (ma sicuramente ne ho anche io una valanga, che non vedo in gran parte e questo è un altro difetto!!!).

 Per il terzo quesito, faccio appello ad un detto latino: post hoc, propter hoc. Ovvero: è facile tirare conclusioni o ricostruire nessi causali a posteriori, confondendo il fenomeno della compresenza con quello della correlazione, e credo di averlo già fatto abbastanza. Con che scopo, poi? 
Per ragionare sul qui ed ora, a mente più lucida, prima devo ri appropriarmi del mio corpo, delle mie abitudini, dei miei vestiti, del sentirmi a mio agio nel mio mondo e con mio marito.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma la "testa" conta in una relazione a lungo termine, intendo dire che se devi scegliere una persona da amare sarebbe augurabile che la sua " testa" ti piacesse molto, da subito


È difficile per me definire e dinguire i concetti di "testa", "carattere", "intelligenza", "fascino", "attrazione", poiché credo che siano variabili interdipendenti e per tale ragione non possiamo fare una bella ANOVA per stabilire cosa influenza direttamente cosa e in quale percentuale. 
In ogni caso, ho provato a frequentare uomini che avevano in percentuale (andiamo a spanne eh) "più testa" o "più intelligenza" nel mix sopra indicato, ma li ho trovati noiosi, non affascinanti, un po' impediti a livello relazionale o troppo pieni di sè. 
I tipi "tutta e solo chimica" invece non li ho mai considerati dal momento in cui aprivano bocca. 
Mio marito mi è sembrato un mix equilibrato e compatibile con me (che, come avete capito, credo di poter rientrare nella schiera dei "più testa"...).


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Però Speranza permettimi di darti un consiglio.
Non guardare mai l'uomo con cui stai come quello con cui vorresti passare il resto della tua vita, ma come l'uomo con cui vuoi stare ORA. 
Devi vivere la tua relazione avendo ben presente se ciò che è oggi va bene per te. E siccome è evidente che ci siano dei problemi (le conseguenze sono il tuo aumento di peso e il suo allontanamento emotivo) devi ancor di più volgere lo sguardo al presente.
Perché non devi confondere la progettualità di riprendere ad amare il tuo corpo con la convinzione che sia un mezzo per riavvicinare a te tuo marito. E se così fosse non è detto che sia la strada giusta per ritrovare la serenità e la complicità perdute...


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Comunque adesso è andato alla SPA.
> 
> Dite di andare a controllare????



Dipende da che Spa.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> .
> Non proprio. Ma l'ha presa comunque come una critica invece che come la comunicazione di un mio bisogno (es. "mi piacerebbe frequentare di più i nostri amici..." È stata letta come "non ti basto, non ti diverto, hai sempre saputo che ero un misantropo...")
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm...
ho la sensazione che tu stia chiedendo troppo a lui e non ti stia interrogando affatto sul perché siete arrivati a questa situazione.
Tu hai esordito trovando nel tuo mutamento fisico la ragione del distacco da tuo marito, e già questo è un arginare il problema.
Se tu sei attratta da altri uomini (l'hai detto) il distacco è avvenuto anche per questo. E difatti è evidenziato nella prima risposta che lui ti ha dato. 
A questo probabilmente sono seguite altre richieste, come dici tu, che in realtà l'hanno messo in discussione, almeno nella sua lettura.
Il che vuol dire che siete su diversi binari comunicativi.
Non vi capite.
Mi è sembrato allucinante che tu elucubrassi su una foto cambiata del tuo desktop: credo che la faccenda sia molto più lineare di quel che tu creda.
Io credo che tu per ragioni tue ti sia distaccata da tuo marito, già da un po', e lui abbia avvertito la cosa (Quel "fatti pure un amante" mi sa tanto di tentativo di osservare la tua reazione, evidentemente potrebbe avere dei dubbi in proposito, per cercare una motivazione a tutto questo) e conservi del rancore inconscio nei tuoi confronti, come se lo avessi tradito. 
Non sono i chili di troppo il problema, ma il malessere che c'è dietro.
E questo perdura da troppo tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ma davvero tu sei andato a rileggere tutto il 3D...??? Mi dispiace per il conseguente mal di testa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se conosci bene te stessa dovresti saperlo cosa ti avvicina di più ad un uomo rispetto ad un altro. Il tuo incipit nel post di presentazione era che ( se non erro) tuo marito non ti stimola intellettualmente e questa caratteristica ti pesava un po'. Da quel tuo assunto e' scaturita la mia riflessione.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Però Speranza permettimi di darti un consiglio.


I consigli proposti con gentilezza e tatto sono a me sempre graditissimi... Pertanto ti ringrazio.


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Devi vivere la tua relazione avendo ben presente se ciò che è oggi va  bene per te. E siccome è evidente che ci siano dei problemi (le  conseguenze sono il tuo aumento di peso e il suo allontanamento emotivo)  devi ancor di più volgere lo sguardo al presente.


I problemi "evidenti" di _ora, _non  sono più i problemi che mi sembravano evidenti tempo fa. Mentre prima  mi focalizzavo sul fatto che mi avessero affascinato due colleghi (con i  quali, ribadisco, non ho mai fatto nulla) e che quindi mi sentissi un  po' insoddisfatta sull'intensa intellettuale (la chiamiamo così? ci  siamo capiti che non è un minus habens eh...), adesso mi focalizzo sul  fatto che
1) ho fatto una cazzata a ridurmi così
2) questa cazzata ha pesanti implicazioni sulla mia relazione
3) adesso l'intesa intellettuale è secondaria ad altri tipi di intesa che sono peggiorati a seguito della cazzata 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché *non devi confondere la  progettualità di riprendere ad amare il tuo corpo con la convinzione che  sia un mezzo per riavvicinare a te tuo marito. E se così fosse non è  detto che sia la strada giusta per ritrovare la serenità e la complicità  perdute*...


Ho difficoltà a comprendere  appieno ciò che dici. Soprattutto il (mio) neretto. Perchè riprendere ad  amare il mio corpo non dovrebbe essere un mezzo per riavvicinare mio  marito? E perchè, se invece così fosse, non è detto che sia la strada  giusta? 




danny ha detto:


> Uhm...ho la sensazione che tu stia chiedendo troppo  a lui e non ti stia interrogando affatto sul perché siete arrivati a  questa situazione.


Concordo con te sul fatto di poter essere  un po' pretenziosa. E forse in questo momento dovrei pensare a quello  che posso offrire io prima di pretendere da lui.



danny ha detto:


> Tu hai esordito trovando nel tuo mutamento fisico  la ragione del distacco da tuo marito, e già questo è un arginare il  problema.


A me sembra un definire il problema.




danny ha detto:


> Io credo che tu per ragioni tue ti sia distaccata  da tuo marito, già da un po', e lui abbia avvertito la cosa (Quel "fatti  pure un amante" mi sa tanto di tentativo di osservare la tua reazione,  evidentemente potrebbe avere dei dubbi in proposito, per cercare una  motivazione a tutto questo) e conservi del rancore inconscio nei tuoi  confronti, come se lo avessi tradito.


Credo anche io che lui abbia provato rabbia. Ma, per sua stessa  ammissione, la rabbia ha lasciato posto alla delusione ed infine alla  fatidica frase. Ci sta anche che se ne sia accorto, come ha dimostrato  in quel periodo facendomi battutine in proposito.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> se conosci bene te stessa dovresti saperlo cosa  ti avvicina di più ad un uomo rispetto ad un altro. Il tuo incipit nel  post di presentazione era che ( se non erro) tuo marito non ti stimola  intellettualmente e questa caratteristica ti pesava un po'. Da quel tuo  assunto e' scaturita la mia riflessione. :smile:


Sì  Fiammetta, con nego quando confessato! La cosa mi pesava più prima che  ora in effetti, perchè mi sento "in difetto", inadeguata etc. e questo  mi fa ridemensionare le mie aspettative e pretese.
Non escludo però  che dopo questo lungo percorso appena iniziato, se lui mi saprà stare  accanto, io lo possa guardare con maggior riconoscenza ed apprezzamento.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> I consigli proposti con gentilezza e tatto sono a me sempre graditissimi... Pertanto ti ringrazio.
> 
> I problemi "evidenti" di _ora, _non  sono più i problemi che mi sembravano evidenti tempo fa. Mentre prima  mi focalizzavo sul fatto che mi avessero affascinato due colleghi (con i  quali, ribadisco, non ho mai fatto nulla) e che quindi mi sentissi un  po' insoddisfatta sull'intensa intellettuale (la chiamiamo così? ci  siamo capiti che non è un minus habens eh...), adesso mi focalizzo sul  fatto che
> 1) ho fatto una cazzata a ridurmi così
> ...


Ecco il nocciolo del problema, non comprendi una cosa che ti dovrebbe venire lampante.
Tornare a voler bene a te stessa e al tuo corpo deve essere una cosa ESPRESSAMENTE tua, non deve essere il mezzo con cui riconquistare tuo marito.
Con tuo marito ci deve essere un dialogo volto agli affrontare i motivi che ti hanno spinto ad aumentare di peso, capisci? Se semplicemente tu dimagrisci e lui torna ad avere interesse per te, hai ottenuto ciò che vuoi ma nel modo sbagliato. E nel tempo questa non soluzione si riperquoterà inevitabilmente sul vostro rapporto...


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Se semplicemente tu dimagrisci e lui torna ad avere interesse per te, hai ottenuto ciò che vuoi ma nel modo sbagliato. E nel tempo questa non soluzione si riperquoterà inevitabilmente sul vostro rapporto...


Eh...
Io quoto farfalla quando dice "io perderei 20 kg e mi troverei un altro". E c'ha ragione cazzo.
Sperà, te lo ripeto...se vuoi farlo fallo per te. 
Io mi auguro quasi che il suo atteggiamento non cambi nel caso in cui tu dimagrissi.
Innanzitutto perchè tu starai fisicamente meglio rispetto ad oggi.
E poi perchè ti renderesti conto di chi hai accanto. Se migliora il vostro rapporto non solo è superficiale, è proprio un pezzo di merda.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...
> Io quoto farfalla quando dice "io perderei 20 kg e mi troverei un altro". E c'ha ragione cazzo.
> Sperà, te lo ripeto...se vuoi farlo fallo per te.
> Io mi auguro quasi che il suo atteggiamento non cambi nel caso in cui tu dimagrissi.
> ...


[emoji8]


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

No ma vorrei capire cosa c' è di vergognoso da parte del marito a ridesiderare una moglie in forma!


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> No ma vorrei capire cosa c' è di vergognoso da parte del marito a ridesiderare una moglie in forma!


Se fosse per la salute della sua donna niente di male, se si fa passare i "sentimenti" perchè lei è in un periodo evidentemente di difficoltà con se stessa allora c'è molto di male. Per me.


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> per tale ragione non possiamo fare una bella ANOVA


A quante code? 

Comunque intanto mi tiri fuori l'anova, poi usi il multiquote in modo corretto (siam solo io e te a farlo ).

Quindi impara a fare pasta e patate, non perdere nemmeno un kilo (a meno che non lo voglia tu) e poi sposami.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ecco il nocciolo del problema, non comprendi una cosa che ti dovrebbe venire lampante.
> Tornare a voler bene a te stessa e al tuo corpo deve essere una cosa ESPRESSAMENTE tua, non deve essere il mezzo con cui riconquistare tuo marito.


Non possono essere entrambi? 


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Con tuo marito ci deve essere un dialogo volto agli affrontare i motivi che ti hanno spinto ad aumentare di peso, capisci? Se semplicemente tu dimagrisci e lui torna ad avere interesse per te, hai ottenuto ciò che vuoi ma nel modo sbagliato.


Credo anche io che vada fatto. Ho provato a farlo nella mia settimana di assenza dal forum, e non è andata bene. Si è sentito molto criticato, forse persino aggredito. Come mi suggeriva qualcuno qui, forse adesso non è il momento per affrontare in contemporanea il cambiamento fisico ed avanzare le richieste/bisogni che io identifico come i problemi (intesa intellettuale).



Nicka ha detto:


> Eh...
> Io quoto farfalla quando dice "io perderei 20 kg e mi troverei un altro". E c'ha ragione cazzo.
> Sperà, te lo ripeto...se vuoi farlo fallo per te.
> Io mi auguro quasi che il suo atteggiamento non cambi nel caso in cui tu dimagrissi.
> ...


Ribadisco che io lo faccio per me E per migliorare la nostra relazione.
Voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo, anche se contro il mio interesse. 
_
Sto qui si sposa una colta e bella, a lui piace. Dopo poco tempo sta qui prende 20kg senza una causa apparente e diventa un'altra persona, sia fisicamente che caratterialmente: è depressa, inibita, triste. Il sesso peggiora notevolmente. Lui prova a capire il perchè lei si sia ridotta così, le fa notare il problema soprattutto dal punto di vista salutare, riscontra che è un problema anche per lei ma in due anni la situazione non cambia. Nonostante lui abbia offerto il suo aiuto, lei non sembra capace di cambiare, anche se il livello di istruzione e conoscenze esclude la mancanza di informazioni. Lui attraversa un esclation di emozioni: iniziale preoccupazione per la sua salute, rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto di se stessa, delusione per il mancato investimento nella coppia (lui si cura molto, non solo in senso fisico), "cuore spezzato"._
Non ci sta che quest'uomo si meriti di riavere la donna che ha sposato


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se fosse per la salute della sua donna niente di male, se si fa passare i "sentimenti" perchè lei è in un periodo evidentemente di difficoltà con se stessa allora c'è molto di male. Per me.


Nicka... Lei ha ammesso che forse lui potrebbe aver inteso che lei s'era presa una cotta per uno o due colleghi...
Insomma, non è che questo marito lei se lo sia proprio tenuto con cura.
Pensa a te che vedi il tuo uomo che dà di matto e si abbruttisce per un'altra e ti chiede pure comprensione.
D'istinto ti viene qualcosa d'altro in mente.
Lo dico io che sono pure paziente oltre ogni limite.
I problema non sono i chili, lo dico da un po'.


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> _
> Sto qui si sposa una colta e bella, a lui piace. Dopo poco tempo sta qui prende 20kg senza una causa apparente e diventa un'altra persona, sia fisicamente che caratterialmente: è depressa, inibita, triste. Il sesso peggiora notevolmente. Lui prova a capire il perchè lei si sia ridotta così, le fa notare il problema soprattutto dal punto di vista salutare, riscontra che è un problema anche per lei ma in due anni la situazione non cambia. Nonostante lui abbia offerto il suo aiuto, lei non sembra capace di cambiare, anche se il livello di istruzione e conoscenze esclude la mancanza di informazioni. Lui attraversa un esclation di emozioni: inziale preoccupazione per la sua salute, rabbia per la mancanza di rispetto di se stessa, delusione per il mancato investimento nella coppia (lui si cura molto, non solo in senso fisico), "cuore spezzato"._
> Non ci sta che quest'uomo si meriti di riavere la donna che ha sposato


Ma tu sei la donna che ha sposato. Con o senza 20 kg in più.
Ricordiamoci che hai detto che tu hai deciso tua sponte di imbruttirti per non mettergli le corna eh.


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se fosse per la salute della sua donna niente di male, se si fa passare i "sentimenti" perchè lei è in un periodo evidentemente di difficoltà con se stessa allora c'è molto di male. Per me.


Ma io credo che sia pacifico anche per il marito che dietro all'aumento di peso ci sia un problema. Comunque ritengo che anche l'occhio voglia la sua parte. Credo sia un dovere mantenersi per sé e per l altro. Io entrambe le gravidanze ho preso 15kg e ripreso il mio pesa forma abbastanza in fretta. Viceversa mio marito stava cominciando ad ingrassare e gliel ho fatto presente. Se bastasse prendersi di testa potremmo anche smettere di far sesso.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> No ma vorrei capire cosa c' è di vergognoso da parte del marito a ridesiderare una moglie in forma!


Anche io.. ora mi diranno di farmi crescere i peli di gambe e ascelle perchè è un mio diritto di donna mostrami al naturale senza l'obbligo maschilista di depilarmi :rotfl: E che lui mi deve amare lo stesso perchè sono sempre la stessa... anche con 3h di peli addosso 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la donna che ha sposato. Con o senza 20 kg in più.
> Ricordiamoci che hai detto che tu hai deciso tua sponte di imbruttirti per non mettergli le corna eh.


Sì mi ricordo, e più lo rileggo più mi sembra di aver fatto una cazzata.
Io non credo di essere la stesa donna, perchè il cambiamento fisico è andato di pari passo con un cambiamento psicologico e cosa siamo noi se non anima e corpo uniti indissolubilmente?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza, e basta con 'sta intesa intellettuale...
Ma ti rendi conto che se lo stai sbandierando qui praticamente in ogni pagina probabilmente lo stai caricando su tuo marito ogni giorno a casa?
Lo hai sposato tu, non ti ha costretto nessuno, eh.
In sintesi
1) Ti innamori di due colleghi
2) Ti abbruttisci per loro
3) Giudichi tuo marito uno poco brillante intellettualmente 
4) Lo approcci mettendo in discussione il suo modo di vivere
5) Non sai fare pasta e patate 
6) Ti meravigli che lui reagisca male
7) Speri che tutto torni a posto semplicemente dimagrendo.


Ora se te le devo dire, per me tu non vuoi dimagrire per riconquistare lui, ma perché non ti piaci e non piaci più.
E non solo a lui. Diciamo che rispetto a lui ti senti ora inferiore ed è una tua questione di orgoglio, ora, dimagrire.
Per sbattergli in faccia che puoi piacere.
Comincia a guardarti dentro. Senza filtri.
Poi dimmi se ho detto una cazzata.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io credo che sia pacifico anche per il marito che dietro all'aumento di peso ci sia un problema. Comunque ritengo che anche l'occhio voglia la sua parte. Credo sia un dovere mantenersi per sé e per l altro. Io entrambe le gravidanze ho preso 15kg e ripreso il mio pesa forma abbastanza in fretta. Viceversa mio marito stava cominciando ad ingrassare e gliel ho fatto presente. Se bastass*e prendersi di testa *potremmo anche smettere di far sesso.


Ah ma l'erotismo parte da li  Se invece si cerca auto gratificazione visiva allora è altra cosa  la differenza la fa, semmai,  il " come si è ", a cosa si da importanza nella vita.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Quindi impara a fare pasta e patate, non perdere nemmeno un kilo (a meno che non lo voglia tu) e poi sposami.


Sono lusingata 

E annovero questa come la terza proposta di matrimonio che abbia mai ricevuto :rotfl:

Però tu sei un uomo impegnato con *Fiammetta*! E io sono una donna molto fedele anche nei rapporti di "amicizia"... quindi faccio la spia... 


*Fiammettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!! Falcor fa il farlallone.... *


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Anche io.. ora mi diranno di farmi crescere i peli di gambe e ascelle perchè è un mio diritto di donna mostrami al naturale senza l'obbligo maschilista di depilarmi :rotfl: E che lui mi deve amare lo stesso perchè sono sempre la stessa... anche con 3h di peli addosso


Io non capisco questa ironia. E se lo dico io auguri.
Ripeto: se il mio uomo mi venisse a rompere i coglioni per dei kg in più, per dei peli, per qualsiasi cosa di fisico a me personalmente girerebbero le balle. Io non la vedrei come una bella cosa.
E ripeto nuovamente: io 20 kg addosso in più li ho avuti, non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento. L'unica cosa che è successa è stata la sua vicinanza perchè vedeva che stavo male IO con quel fardello addosso. 
Poi vabbè, io mi tengo pure i peli...ma chi c'ha voglia di stare sempre a levarli per far contenti loro?
E sì, sono Nicka con 3 kg (io ho kg non h) di peli addosso.
Ma che discorsi mi tocca sentire...


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la donna che ha sposato. Con o senza 20 kg in più.
> Ricordiamoci che hai detto che* tu hai deciso tua sponte di imbruttirti per non mettergli le corna* eh.


Non è credibile neanche un po'.


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma l'erotismo parte da li  Se invece si cerca auto gratificazione visiva allora è altra cosa  la differenza la fa, semmai,  il " come si è ", a cosa si da importanza nella vita.


Fiammetta non dirlo a me che parte dalla testa che non c ho più spazio:rotfl:. Dico che soffermarti a guardar il tuo partner anche mentre compie un gesto abitudinario e pensare quanto ti piaccia fisicamente ti fa venir voglia di baciarlo


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Anche io.. ora mi diranno di farmi crescere i peli di gambe e ascelle perchè è un mio diritto di donna mostrami al naturale senza l'obbligo maschilista di depilarmi :rotfl: E che lui mi deve amare lo stesso perchè sono sempre la stessa... anche con 3h di peli addosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è che ti deve sembrare.   è che hai veramente fatto una cazzata.    rimediabile,ok e sicuramente devi seguire quello che ti dice Nicka sull'argomento.

ma.

una volta tornata al tuo peso forma, dovrai risolvere sto loop per cui se sei attraente allora ti corteggiano e se ti corteggiano allora potresti cedere per i motivi A-B-C-D.

insomma, tu e tuo marito dovete dirvi chiaro perchè in condizioni normali non siete reciprocamente abbastanza l'uno per l'altra.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco questa ironia. E se lo dico io auguri.
> Ripeto: se il mio uomo mi venisse a rompere i coglioni per dei kg in più, per dei peli, per qualsiasi cosa di fisico a me personalmente girerebbero le balle. Io non la vedrei come una bella cosa.
> E ripeto nuovamente: io 20 kg addosso in più li ho avuti, non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento. L'unica cosa che è successa è stata la sua vicinanza perchè vedeva che stavo male IO con quel fardello addosso.
> Poi vabbè, io mi tengo pure i peli...ma chi c'ha voglia di stare sempre a levarli per far contenti loro?


Io ti ammiro molto per ciò che sei riuscita ad ottere. E non sono ironica in questa affermazione.
Apprezzo anche l'atteggiamento del tuo uomo, in gran parte lo capisco e condivido, ma il mio si è comportato diversamente e non lo biasimo al 100%.

Tuttavia, io per prima avrei difficoltà a relazionarmi con lui se non si curasse. Ecco, la forma fisica, intesa con un normopeso (ed è un valore piuttosto elastico anche se ci limitiamo a quantificarlo in BMI), è solo una deele tante forme di cura del corpo che ritengo imprescindibili per il rispetto di sè e dell'altro, se si sta in coppia.

Io non avrei piacere se mio marito avesse i denti gialli o l'alitosi perchè non si prende cura della bocca. Se avesse la forfora e se ne fregasse imbiancando candidamente i maglioni. Se tenesse le unghie lunghe e sporche, i piedi callosi. Se avesse una scarsa igiene intima. Se fumasse e avesse il fiato corto.
Se mettesse "immotivatamente" su 20 chili di lardo dovendo cambiare guardaroba, sentendosi a disagio con suo corpo e rivoluziando anche la mia vita sessuale.

E non per questo mi sentirei una stronza.


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non è credibile neanche un po'.


Che non sia credibile è un conto e non lo è nemmeno per me, ma tendo ad ascoltare quello che mi dice la gente, perchè se lo dice un motivo deve esserci. Crederci poi è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

No, ora non facciamo quelli che dicono che l'aspetto esteriore non conta un cazzo poi tutti a sbavare dietro il figo (o la figa di turno).
Io 12 kg in più li ho avuti e non mi filava nessuno.
Li ho persi e la donne hanno cominciato a guardarmi.
Sarà l'intesa intellettuale?
Poi per un uomo (non siamo ipocriti) l'aspetto esteriore conta e come. E lo diciamo. E pure per le donne, anche se faticano ad ammetterlo sempre più.
Ma conta soprattutto che una persona ami se stessa (e il proprio fisico) per essere amata.
Se una persona si lascia andare in una coppia, e non parlo solo di chili di troppo, ma di sciatteria in generale, lancia un messaggio fortemente negativo.
Il problema non sono i chili o i peli, ma il lasciarsi andare, che è diverso.
Io domani posso impazzire per una donna di un quintale e mezzo, ma cazzo, la scelgo io, mi piace perché è così, perché mi attrae così, perché la voglio così.
Ma se sposo una taglia 38 curatissima che in un anno mi diventa taglia 50 e si bea nella sciatteria pura, beh... con tutta l'onestà che posso dimostrare verso i sentimenti che mi hanno spinto a sposarla, un po' di delusione mi piglia.
Non stiamo parlando del normale invecchiamento di una vita, ma di una donna che in un anno si lascia andare, tra l'altro pure innamorata di un altro. E si giustifica col fatto di essersi abbruttita per non andare a letto con un altro.
E insomma...


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che non sia credibile è un conto e non lo è nemmeno per me, ma tendo ad ascoltare quello che mi dice la gente, perchè *se lo dice un motivo deve esserci*. Crederci poi è un altro paio di maniche.


Per non ammettere a se stessa il vero motivo.
Probabilmente.
Quindi cominciamo a sgombrare il campo dalle giustificazioni.


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per non ammettere a se stessa il vero motivo.
> Probabilmente.
> Quindi cominciamo a sgombrare il campo dalle giustificazioni.


Ah guarda, io con le giustificazioni non vado assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> No ma vorrei capire cosa c' è di vergognoso da parte del marito a ridesiderare una moglie in forma!


Cha ha smesso di desiderarla quando non era in forma


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Non possono essere entrambi?
> 
> Credo anche io che vada fatto. Ho provato a farlo nella mia settimana di assenza dal forum, e non è andata bene. Si è sentito molto criticato, forse persino aggredito. Come mi suggeriva qualcuno qui, forse adesso non è il momento per affrontare in contemporanea il cambiamento fisico ed avanzare le richieste/bisogni che io identifico come i problemi (intesa intellettuale).
> 
> ...


Riprovo a dirtelo. La tua relazione non può e non deve peggiorare in base ai tuoi chili
Tu lo fai per te perchè capisci che è quello che vuole lui
Se lui non avesse detto quella frase, se sentissi il suo desiderio avresti la stessa urgenza di perdere peso?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cha ha smesso di desiderarla quando non era in forma


Questo è quello che dice lei.
Che però era cotta di un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io credo che sia pacifico anche per il marito che dietro all'aumento di peso ci sia un problema. Comunque ritengo che anche l'occhio voglia la sua parte. Credo sia un dovere mantenersi per sé e per l altro. Io entrambe le gravidanze ho preso 15kg e ripreso il mio pesa forma abbastanza in fretta. Viceversa mio marito stava cominciando ad ingrassare e gliel ho fatto presente. *Se bastasse prendersi di testa potremmo anche smettere di far sesso*.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che ti deve sembrare.   è che hai veramente fatto una cazzata.    rimediabile,ok e sicuramente devi seguire quello che ti dice Nicka sull'argomento.
> 
> ma.
> 
> ...


Esatto


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A quante code?
> 
> Comunque intanto mi tiri fuori l'anova, poi usi il multiquote in modo corretto (siam solo io e te a farlo ).
> 
> Quindi impara a fare pasta e patate, non perdere nemmeno un kilo (a meno che non lo voglia tu) e poi sposami.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In sintesi
> 1) Ti innamori di due colleghi *non innamorata, una cotta/sbandata/fascinazione cose platoniche di qualche mese*
> 2) Ti abbruttisci per loro *con l'insana idea di allontanarli/mi*
> 3) Giudichi tuo marito uno poco brillante intellettualmente
> ...


La componente narcisistica è stata ferita da tempo. Ma solo ora ho deciso di cambiare e non perchè abbia addocchiato un uomo 



perplesso ha detto:


> una volta tornata al tuo peso forma, dovrai risolvere sto loop per cui se sei attraente allora ti corteggiano e se ti corteggiano allora potresti cedere per i motivi A-B-C-D.
> 
> insomma, tu e tuo marito dovete dirvi chiaro perchè in condizioni normali non siete reciprocamente abbastanza l'uno per l'altra.


Non avevamo detto che fare entrambe le cose adesso e insieme (perdere peso e discutere dei miei bisogni) era controprudente? Ricordo benissimo le sue reazioni di qualche giorno fa. E solo ieri sera è tornato a dormire con me 



danny ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando del normale invecchiamento di una vita, ma di una donna che in un anno si lascia andare, tra l'altro pure innamorata di un altro. E si giustifica col fatto di essersi abbruttita per non andare a letto con un altro.
> E insomma...


Non ho mia detto di essermi innamorata. L'idea di pensare che ingrassare fosse una bella strategia evidentemente non mi ha solo sfiorato ma l'ho perorata per un anno e mezzo. 
Mi sono già interrogata anche qui su "chi ti dice che non avrai ancora voglia di tradirlo se dimagrisci?".
E la risposta che mi do, per ora, è che se affrontaremo i miei bisogni (parlo solo dei miei perchè lui anche adesso dice che non gli manca altro...) troveremo una soluzione insieme senza cambaire marito e senza tradimenti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco questa ironia. E se lo dico io auguri.
> Ripeto: se il mio uomo mi venisse a rompere i coglioni per dei kg in più, per dei peli, per qualsiasi cosa di fisico a me personalmente girerebbero le balle. Io non la vedrei come una bella cosa.
> E ripeto nuovamente: io 20 kg addosso in più li ho avuti, non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento. L'unica cosa che è successa è stata la sua vicinanza perchè vedeva che stavo male IO con quel fardello addosso.
> Poi vabbè, io mi tengo pure i peli...ma chi c'ha voglia di stare sempre a levarli per far contenti loro?
> ...


Straquoto


bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammetta non dirlo a me che parte dalla testa che non c ho più spazio:rotfl:. Dico che soffermarti a guardar il tuo partner anche mentre compie un gesto abitudinario e pensare quanto ti piaccia fisicamente ti fa venir voglia di baciarlo


Capita ed è capitato anche a me e mi è venuta voglia di baciarlo magro, normo peso, con 20 kg in più e ora che sta dimagrendo. 




Speranza ha detto:


> Io ti ammiro molto per ciò che sei riuscita ad ottere. E non sono ironica in questa affermazione.
> Apprezzo anche l'atteggiamento del tuo uomo, in gran parte lo capisco e condivido, ma il mio si è comportato diversamente e non lo biasimo al 100%.
> 
> Tuttavia, io per prima avrei difficoltà a relazionarmi con lui se non si curasse. Ecco, la forma fisica, intesa con un normopeso (ed è un valore piuttosto elastico anche se ci limitiamo a quantificarlo in BMI), è solo una deele tante forme di cura del corpo che ritengo imprescindibili per il rispetto di sè e dell'altro, se si sta in coppia.
> ...


Ma che cazzo c'entra avere chili in più con non curarsi, non farsi la doccia o non lavarsi i denti?



danny ha detto:


> No, ora non facciamo quelli che dicono che l'aspetto esteriore non conta un cazzo poi tutti a sbavare dietro il figo (o la figa di turno).
> Io 12 kg in più li ho avuti e non mi filava nessuno.
> *Li ho persi e la donne hanno cominciato a guardarmi.*
> Sarà l'intesa intellettuale?
> ...


Le stesse donne che non ti guardavano prima?
Devo essere una donna fortunata comunque. Più leggo sti discorsi più me ne convinco
e leggere di sciatteria applicata ai chili in più mi fa venire l'orticaria
Mi conosci? Mi trovi sciatta?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Io ti ammiro molto per ciò che sei riuscita ad ottere. E non sono ironica in questa affermazione.
> Apprezzo anche l'atteggiamento del tuo uomo, in gran parte lo capisco e condivido, ma il mio si è comportato diversamente e non lo biasimo al 100%.
> 
> Tuttavia, io per prima avrei difficoltà a relazionarmi con lui se non si curasse. Ecco, la forma fisica, intesa con un normopeso (ed è un valore piuttosto elastico anche se ci limitiamo a quantificarlo in BMI), è solo una deele tante forme di cura del corpo che ritengo imprescindibili per il rispetto di sè e dell'altro, se si sta in coppia.
> ...



Immagino che tuo marito sia molto curato, invece.
Si è stabilita una specie di competizione tra voi.
Tu ti senti inferiore a lui, ora e credi che per come sei messa fisicamente di non essere più attraente per nessuno (falso: non sono i chili in più a fare la differenza, ma come li sai portare e a chi vuoi piacere).
E tenti di ristabilire l'equilibrio di prima.
Ma Perplesso ha ragione, devi farti delle domande che esulino dalla tua condizione attuale in cui ti reputi svantaggiata.
Una domanda te la faccio io, prima:
tu desideri ancora tuo marito?
Cosa ti manca in lui dal punto di vista sessuale che ti attirano altri uomini?
E affettivo?


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Straquoto
> 
> 
> Capita ed è capitato anche a me e mi è venuta voglia di baciarlo magro, normo peso, con 20 kg in più e ora che sta dimagrendo.
> ...


Perché piaci?
Ma Farfalla, tu non hai alcun problema con te stessa.
Ti piaci, e questo affascina.
Il problema di tante persone è che non si piacciono grasse, magre, pelate, coi capelli così, o altrimenti.
Si vogliono diverse.
Una prima regola per piacere è piacersi.
Vendere bene se stessi, in qualche modo.


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Io ti ammiro molto per ciò che sei riuscita ad ottere. E non sono ironica in questa affermazione.
> Apprezzo anche l'atteggiamento del tuo uomo, in gran parte lo capisco e condivido, ma il mio si è comportato diversamente e non lo biasimo al 100%.
> 
> Tuttavia, io per prima avrei difficoltà a relazionarmi con lui se non si curasse. Ecco, la forma fisica, intesa con un normopeso (ed è un valore piuttosto elastico anche se ci limitiamo a quantificarlo in BMI), è solo una deele tante forme di cura del corpo che ritengo imprescindibili per il rispetto di sè e dell'altro, se si sta in coppia.
> ...


Sono cose ben diverse però. Se tu oltre che appesantita sei pure puzzona, non ti lavi i denti e cospargi la sua minestra di forfora invece che di parmigiano e c'hai un merluzzo nelle mutande allora sì che lo capirei.
Un aumento di peso non può far cambiare i sentimenti e se lo fa c'è qualcosa che tocca, per me.
Stiamo parlando di 20 kg, per carità, sono tanti, ma non sono così eccessivi. Io, per dire, li ho presi e manco me ne sono accorta.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e leggere di sciatteria applicata ai chili in più mi fa venire l'orticaria
> Mi conosci? Mi trovi sciatta?


Sei per caso ingrassata di 20 chili in un anno?
No, sei da anni così, ti curi, ti proponi per quello che sei.
Non ti mortifichi.
Guarda che ci sono ragazze taglia 40 che stanno male per un chilo in più.
Che nessuno vede loro addosso.
E' quello stare male con se stessi che non va bene.
E neppure puoi dire a Speranza che non conta niente.
Questa ci sta male per come è messa.
E mica per suo marito, è lei che non si piace.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché piaci?
> Ma Farfalla, tu non hai alcun problema con te stessa.
> Ti piaci, e questo affascina.
> Il problema di tante persone è che non si piacciono grasse, magre, pelate, coi capelli così, o altrimenti.
> ...


Concordo
Diverso è dire che non ti guardano con i chili in più e quando dimagrisci si
Diverso è paragaonare i chili in più alla sciatteria


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammetta non dirlo a me che parte dalla testa che non c ho più spazio:rotfl:. Dico che soffermarti a guardar il tuo partner anche mentre compie un gesto abitudinario e pensare quanto ti piaccia fisicamente ti fa venir voglia di baciarlo


gli è che prendere 15 kg per una gravidanza è nell'ordine delle cose.    prendere 20 kg per non cedere alla tentazione di tradire è non solo la prima volta che lo sento, ma pure un bel danno alla propria salute.

gli è che se tu sei la mia donna e prendi 20 kg (e 20 kg in più si vedono,non sono solo delle manigliette dell'amore) la prima domanda dovrebbe essere "tesoro che hai?" o equipollenti vari.

è vero che la forma a volte è sostanza, però qui mi sfugge la consistenza della sostanza.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cha ha smesso di desiderarla quando non era in forma


Veramente il suo desiderio è diminuito ma non scomparso. Non è che abbiamo interrotto qualsiasi attività sessuale perchè sono ingrassata. In questo è stato più "comprensivo" di quel che mi aspettavo.



farfalla ha detto:


> Riprovo a dirtelo. La tua relazione non può e non deve peggiorare in base ai tuoi chili
> Tu lo fai per te perchè capisci che è quello che vuole lui.
> Se lui non avesse detto quella frase, se sentissi il suo desiderio avresti la stessa urgenza di perdere peso?


Il suo desiderio lo sento, è diminuito, è meno "frizzante", ma c'è.



danny ha detto:


> Tu ti senti inferiore a lui, ora e credi che per come sei messa fisicamente di non essere più attraente per nessuno (falso: non sono i chili in più a fare la differenza, ma come li sai portare e a chi vuoi piacere).
> E tenti di ristabilire l'equilibrio di prima.


Mettiamola così. Io me li porto male questi kg... possibile che non riesca ad esprimermi con efficacia..? 
Mi stupisco persino che mi voglia scopare (  ma si può che mi esprimo in modo così scurrile??? Sappiate che fuori di qui negherò di essermi mai espressa così...) proprio perchè io non mi tollero... :incazzato:



danny ha detto:


> Una domanda te la faccio io, prima:
> tu desideri ancora tuo marito?
> Cosa ti manca in lui dal punto di vista sessuale che ti attirano altri uomini?
> E affettivo?


Sì, lo desidero ancora. Da un punto di vista sessuale manca qualcosa ma... sono ancora una novellina del forum e non ci conosciamo abbastanza per parlarne :rotfl:

Da un punto di vista affettivo, inteso come prendersi cura e manifestare emozioni, mi va benissimo così.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sei per caso ingrassata di 20 chili in un anno?
> No, sei da anni così, ti curi, ti proponi per quello che sei.
> Non ti mortifichi.
> Guarda che ci sono ragazze taglia 40 che stanno male per un chilo in più.
> ...


Ma guarda che questo è un discorso diverso da quello che hai appena fatto
Rileggiti


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra avere chili in più con non curarsi, non farsi la doccia o non lavarsi i denti?
> 
> ...e leggere di sciatteria applicata ai chili in più mi fa venire l'orticaria


Farfalla non volevo assolutamente dire che le persone grasse sono sciatte. Non mi permetterei mai. So che questo stigma è forte, e me lo sono sentito addosso anche io spesso, in questi due anni.



farfalla ha detto:


> Diverso è paragaonare i chili in più alla sciatteria


La paragono solo nella misura in cui una come me ingrassa senza essere malata, senza avere difficoltà a reperire cibi sani e vari, ma perchè mangia consapevolmente tanto e smette di fare attività fisica. Come la chiami questa? Io mancanza di cura di sè... Anche idiozia, va bene... 



Nicka ha detto:


> Sono cose ben diverse però. Se tu oltre che  appesantita sei pure puzzona, non ti lavi i denti e cospargi la sua  minestra di forfora invece che di parmigiano e c'hai un merluzzo nelle  mutande allora sì che lo capirei.


Non sono degenerata così, però ho sicuramente preso le distanze dal corpo. Probabilmente per non vedere troppo da vicino quello che stavo combinando. E così ho quasi smesso di utilizzare creme idratanti (bella genialata con la pelle che si dilatava, lo so), di darmi lo smalto, di truccarmi, non sono più andata dall'estetista e mi sono arrangiata da me... così.


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2015)

Mia moglie non ha messo su venti chili ma quasi .. ma chissenefrega dei chili !
 il problema del peso nel suo caso è dovuto ad altri disagi (inconfessabili ... sigh), gli stessi che poi hanno mandato all'aria il nostro matrimonio.
 Quando ero ancora innamorato avrei fatto in continuazione l'amore con lei indipendentemente dal suo peso.
Vederla adesso quando si cambia ammetto che mi fa rabbia, non tanto per l'aspetto ma per quello che i suoi chili in più significano  .... era una donna meravigliosa e si è lasciata andare, i kg sono solo un sintomo ....... il problema almeno nel suo caso è altrove.

Molti hanno già espresso dubbi sulla vera natura del tuo ingrassamento e io ( per la mia esperienza personale) mi aggiungo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

*IO PER NON TRADIRLA*

Io per non tradirla mi sono tagliato l'uccello. E ora ne mi venga a dire che non mi vuole più o non le piaccio più perché non ho più l'uccello. Anche perché continuo a farmi la doccia e a lavarmi i denti.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Farfalla non volevo assolutamente dire che le persone grasse sono sciatte. Non mi permetterei mai. So che questo stigma è forte, e me lo sono sentito addosso anche io spesso, in questi due anni.
> 
> 
> La paragono solo nella misura in cui una come me ingrassa senza essere malata, senza avere difficoltà a reperire cibi sani e vari, ma perchè mangia consapevolmente tanto e smette di fare attività fisica. Come la chiami questa? Io mancanza di cura di sè... Anche idiozia, va bene...
> ...


Più idiozia (con tutto il rispetto) che mancanza di cura di sè 
Che tu abbia un problema e che non sia serena mi è chiaro e mi spiace molto. spero davvero che tu trovi la soluzione a questo
Da un marito IO mi aspetto un atteggiamento diverso. MA questa sono io.
Poi bisogna essere anche fortunate a incontrare uomini che vanno ben oltre i tuoi chili


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io per non tradirla mi sono tagliato l'uccello. E ora ne mi venga a dire che non mi vuole più o non le piaccio più perché non ho più l'uccello. Anche perché continuo a farmi la doccia e a lavarmi i denti.


Non colgo l'ironia. Ha preso peso non si è cucita la patata


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non colgo l'ironia. Ha preso peso non si è cucita la patata


No, non ha preso semplicemente peso. Ha preso peso con la motivazione che altrimenti lo avrebbe potuto tradire. Rileggi il 3d. Che è la stessa cosa del mio ... ironico ... esempio. Ovviamente l'ironia sta nell'estremizzazione della cosa. Se non l'hai colta ... pazienza.


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

Siccome si va OT preciso solo che per me se ti ho scelto 20 kg fa non è scontato che mi piacci anche con i kg in più perché i kg IN PIÚ sono sintomo di malessere (così come lo sarebbero in meno).
Tornando a Speranza penso che molto in fondo quel qualcosina di insoddisfacente sul piano sessuale cominci a fare capolino.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> *Siccome si va OT preciso solo che per me se ti ho scelto 20 kg fa non è scontato che mi piacci anche con i kg in più perché i kg IN PIÚ sono sintomo di malessere (così come lo sarebbero in meno).*
> Tornando a Speranza penso che molto in fondo quel qualcosina di insoddisfacente sul piano sessuale cominci a fare capolino.


Il problema per me è che mi auguro di aver sposato un uomo che non mi ha scelto per i kg che pesavo.
Esattamente come non l'ho fatto io
Poi ognuno giustamente scegli in base ai suoi parametri
Domanda: i chili in più sono segno di malessere sempre o solo se acquistati nel tempo?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema per me è che mi auguro di aver sposato un uomo che non mi ha scelto per i kg che pesavo.


Io invece mi auguro di non aver sposato una donna che per non tradirmi debba mettere su 20 kg. Può benissimo tenersi il peso forma se è questa la motivazione.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io invece mi auguro di non aver sposato una donna che per non tradirmi debba mettere su 20 kg. Può benissimo tenersi il peso forma se è questa la motivazione.


Ma infatti tu come marito in questo caso dovresti capire perchè e lei dovrebbe essere onesta nel parlare con lui dei suoi problemi.
Le motivazioni per cui lei ha preso peso sono assurde e lei deve affrontare questo
Un marito che non va oltre un "mi hai spezzato il cuore" a me farebbe incazzare. A me

Ero con il mio discorso e credo anche altri oltre il caso specifico


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma infatti tu come marito in questo caso dovresti capire perchè e lei dovrebbe essere onesta nel parlare con lui dei suoi problemi.
> Le motivazioni per cui lei ha preso peso sono assurde e lei deve affrontare questo
> Un marito che non va oltre un "*mi hai spezzato il cuore*" a me farebbe incazzare. A me
> 
> Ero con il mio discorso e credo anche altri oltre il caso specifico



Non è credibile neppure questo.
Un uomo non credo userebbe mai una frase del genere in una situazione come questa.
E neppure in altre, a dire il vero.


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema per me è che mi auguro di aver sposato un uomo che non mi ha scelto per i kg che pesavo.
> Esattamente come non l'ho fatto io
> Poi ognuno giustamente scegli in base ai suoi parametri
> Domanda: i chili in più sono segno di malessere sempre o solo se acquistati nel tempo?


Io mio marito l ho sposato normopeso perché mi piaceva normopeso e non grasso. 
Sull acquisire i kg non saprei, se nel giro di uno/due anni hai preso il 30% in più del tuo peso, proprio serena non sei. Se magari li prendi in 30 anni è un'altra storia. Guarda che è sempre la stessa stori...l autocontrollo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sono lusingata
> 
> E annovero questa come la terza proposta di matrimonio che abbia mai ricevuto :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Veramente io sono impegnata con oscuro ( matrimonio bianco ) Falcor è impegnato con farfie


----------



## Tessa (14 Dicembre 2015)

Entro nella discussione solo per dire che il problema non e' il peso, ma il cambiamento. Perche' grossi cambiamenti fisici sottendono sempre qualcos'altro ed in genere producono diffidenza nel partner. 
Per dire io ho un'amica taglia forte che e' sempre piaciuta cosi com'e'. Quando decise di dimagrire e perse 30kg il compagno non se ne rallegro'. E faceva bene a stare preoccupato.....
Alcuni uomini invece, sempre stati pigri e sedentari improvvisamente si dedicano al ciclismo o al free climbing e diventano dei figurini sportivi e salutisti. E anche in questo caso chissa' perche'....


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> No ma vorrei capire cosa c' è di vergognoso da parte del marito a ridesiderare una moglie in forma!


Non è vergognoso.. se il mio uomo ingrassasse di 20 kg lo incoraggerei a fare qualcosa. Perché desidererei che trattasse bene il suo corpo e la sua salute. E comunque avrei piacere a vederlo in forma..
Ma da come speranza parla del marito, sembra quasi ci sia una colpevolizzazione.. 
E poi dai. 20 chili. Non 30, non 40. Non diventi repellente con 20 chili in più. Sei ancora desiderabilissima. 
E anche se fosse. Cambiare atteggiamento verso la propria compagna per una cosa del genere è orribile.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io mio marito l ho sposato normopeso perché mi piaceva normopeso e non grasso.
> Sull acquisire i kg non saprei, se nel giro di uno/due anni hai preso il 30% in più del tuo peso, proprio serena non sei. Se magari li prendi in 30 anni è un'altra storia. Guarda che è sempre la stessa stori...l autocontrollo.


Sai che se mi chiedi quanti chili pesava mio marito quando l'ho sposato non me lo ricordo?
Avrà modificato il suo peso almeno 10 volte in questi anni con un oscillazione di 20/25 kg
Il mio approcciarmi a lui non è mai cambiato
Sarò strana io 
Ma non ho mai pensato che il mio desiderio fosse legato ai suoi chili. E nemmeno il suo nei miei


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammetta non dirlo a me che parte dalla testa che non c ho più spazio:rotfl:. Dico che soffermarti a guardar il tuo partner anche mentre compie un gesto abitudinario e pensare quanto ti piaccia fisicamente ti fa venir voglia di baciarlo


Certo ma la voglia a me viene perché lo amo e poco importa se ha la bocca sensuale o meno  se ha la panzetta o meno


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fiammetta non dirlo a me che parte dalla testa che non c ho più spazio:rotfl:. Dico che soffermarti a guardar il tuo partner anche mentre compie un gesto abitudinario e pensare quanto ti piaccia fisicamente ti fa venir voglia di baciarlo





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è vergognoso.. se il mio uomo ingrassasse di 20 kg lo incoraggerei a fare qualcosa. Perché desidererei che trattasse bene il suo corpo e la sua salute. E comunque avrei piacere a vederlo in forma..
> Ma da come speranza parla del marito, sembra quasi ci sia una colpevolizzazione..
> E poi dai. 20 chili. Non 30, non 40. Non diventi repellente con 20 chili in più. Sei ancora desiderabilissima.
> E anche se fosse. Cambiare atteggiamento verso la propria compagna per una cosa del genere è orribile.


mah.   non lo so.   ti potrei portare 2-3 casi di personaggi di mia conoscenza che, se la moglie prendesse 20 kg, ne farebbero una tragedia vera.

per me Speranza pensa troppo.    deve vivere più semplice.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Vederla adesso quando si cambia ammetto che mi fa rabbia, non tanto per l'aspetto ma per quello che i suoi chili in più significano  .... era una donna meravigliosa e si è lasciata andare, i kg sono solo un sintomo ....... il problema almeno nel suo caso è altrove.
> 
> Molti hanno già espresso dubbi sulla vera natura del tuo ingrassamento e io ( per la mia esperienza personale) mi aggiungo.


Mi ha fatto rabbrividire leggere "_Vederla adesso quando si cambia ammetto che mi fa rabbia_". Quando mi cambio evito il più possibile di essere nella stessa stanza con lui. Provo un disagio enorme. E quando incrocio il suo sguardo, vedo che evita di guardarmi, come se questo scatenasse in lui non so quale sentimento da reprime.. 

La "_vera natura del mio ingrassamento"_: io vi ho dato una spiegazione e non vi piace. A parità di bellezza di entrambi, mi ha intrigato l'idea di essere desiderata da uomini intellettualmente più stimolanti e affini...
Vi dirò un pensiero sciocco che ho fatto oggi.
*Falcor* ha scritto una battuta sull'ANOVA, e tempo fa sempre qui, in un altro post, ha fatto un'altra battuta su un foglio A4. Io l'ho letto e ho sorriso di gusto! E ho pensato "mio marito questa battute non sarebbe capace di farle". Ecco a volte queste capacità mi attirano, come una cosa luccicosa per una gazza ladra.
L'altro motivo può anche essere la curiosità sessuale: lui lo è meno di me e questo un po' mi manca. Ma siccome l'attrazione per i colleghi è nata da battute stile ANOVA e non da confidenze sulle preferenze sessuali, nessuno mi avrebbe garantito che a letto fossero brillanti quanto a parole 



farfalla ha detto:


> Più idiozia (con tutto il rispetto) che mancanza di cura di sè
> Che tu abbia un problema e che non sia serena mi è chiaro e mi spiace molto. spero davvero che tu trovi la soluzione a questo


Grazie...



bettypage ha detto:


> Tornando a Speranza penso che molto in fondo quel qualcosina di insoddisfacente sul piano sessuale cominci a fare capolino.


C'è anche questa componente. Ma al momento è sopita perchè non mi sento all'altezza manco del missionario :incazzato:


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è vergognoso.. se il mio uomo ingrassasse di 20 kg lo incoraggerei a fare qualcosa. Perché desidererei che trattasse bene il suo corpo e la sua salute. E comunque avrei piacere a vederlo in forma..
> Ma da come speranza parla del marito, sembra quasi ci sia una colpevolizzazione..
> E poi dai. 20 chili. Non 30, non 40. Non diventi repellente con 20 chili in più. Sei ancora desiderabilissima.
> E anche se fosse. Cambiare atteggiamento verso la propria compagna per una cosa del genere è orribile.


A me è parso di capire che il marito abbia chiesto lumi sul suo ingrassare perché è normale vederlo come campanello di allarme. Ma poi 20 kg per me sono un enormità, a me la ginecologa mi ha massacrato in gravidanza. Ma secondo te se questa li perdeva al posto di prenderli?secondo me il cambiamento in se' è allarmante!


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo ma la voglia a me viene perché lo amo e poco importa se ha la bocca sensuale o meno [emoji14] se ha la panzetta o meno


Con la pancia è meglio.
Viva la panzetta.
Sempre.


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.   non lo so.   ti potrei portare 2-3 casi di personaggi di mia conoscenza che, se la moglie prendesse 20 kg, ne farebbero una tragedia vera.
> 
> per me Speranza pensa troppo.    deve vivere più semplice.


Si ma da donna i tuoi personaggi li manderei a fanculo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non è credibile neppure questo.
> Un uomo non credo userebbe mai una frase del genere in una situazione come questa.
> E neppure in altre, a dire il vero.


In effetti è particolare tutta la storia. La motivazione dell'aumento di 20 kg, le varie frasi di lui. Sicuramente lei ha una questione irrisolta con il marito che ha la sola colpa di non essere come lei vorrebbe che fosse. E mangia dal nervoso.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Interrompete il discorso sui chili per favore.
Chissenefrega del discorso grasso vs. magro.
NON è importante.
Il problema di Speranza è che soffre di disturbi alimentari.
E che questi sono sintomi di altri disturbi: c'è qualcosa in lei che non va.
E forse sarebbe il caso di farsi spiegare cosa possa essere all'origine di tutto questo, che va anche a inficiare nel rapporto col marito.
Non siamo psicologi, né possiamo permetterci di dare consigli in merito, ma a me sembra di avvertire un disagio che va oltre il discorso estetico su cui vi state inutilmente focalizzando.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, ora non facciamo quelli che dicono che l'aspetto esteriore non conta un cazzo poi tutti a sbavare dietro il figo (o la figa di turno).
> Io 12 kg in più li ho avuti e non mi filava nessuno.
> Li ho persi e la donne hanno cominciato a guardarmi.
> Sarà l'intesa intellettuale?
> ...


Ma guarda io in passato mi sono innamorata follemente di un ragazzo che la prima volta che ho incontrato ( tra amici ) ho pensato : "ammappela bruttarello." Di un' altro in evidente sovrappeso e di uno che non si piaceva neanche un po' che in effetti non era esteticamente un adone ... Quindi toglimi dal conteggio  grazieeeeee


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto rabbrividire leggere "_Vederla adesso quando si cambia ammetto che mi fa rabbia_". Quando mi cambio evito il più possibile di essere nella stessa stanza con lui. Provo un disagio enorme. E quando incrocio il suo sguardo, vedo che evita di guardarmi, come se questo scatenasse in lui non so quale sentimento da reprime..
> 
> La "_vera natura del mio ingrassamento"_: io vi ho dato una spiegazione e non vi piace. *A parità di bellezza di entrambi, mi ha intrigato l'idea di essere desiderata da uomini intellettualmente più stimolanti e affini...*
> Vi dirò un pensiero sciocco che ho fatto oggi.
> ...


Ripartiamo da questo.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Interrompete il discorso sui chili per favore.
> Chissenefrega del discorso grasso vs. magro.
> NON è importante.
> Il problema di Speranza è che soffre di disturbi alimentari.
> ...


non m'allargherei neanche ad ipotizzare disturbi alimentari così su 2 piedi, però.


----------



## Tessa (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Interrompete il discorso sui chili per favore.
> Chissenefrega del discorso grasso vs. magro.
> NON è importante.
> Il problema di Speranza è che soffre di disturbi alimentari.
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione. 
Ma e' molto difficile in questo caso individuare il problema perche' Speranza smonta qualsiasi ipotesi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che se mi chiedi quanti chili pesava mio marito quando l'ho sposato non me lo ricordo?
> Avrà modificato il suo peso almeno 10 volte in questi anni con un oscillazione di 20/25 kg
> Il mio approcciarmi a lui non è mai cambiato
> Sarò strana io
> Ma non ho mai pensato che il mio desiderio fosse legato ai suoi chili. E nemmeno il suo nei miei





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo ma la voglia a me viene perché lo amo e poco importa se ha la bocca sensuale o meno  se ha la panzetta o meno


Però magari scommetto che vi importerebbe qualora vi dicesse che aumentava di peso e metteva la pancetta per non tradirvi.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me è parso di capire che il marito abbia chiesto lumi sul suo ingrassare perché è normale vederlo come campanello di allarme. Ma poi 20 kg per me sono un enormità, a me la ginecologa mi ha massacrato in gravidanza. Ma secondo te se questa li perdeva al posto di prenderli?secondo me il cambiamento in se' è allarmante!


Sì certo, mio marito, come ho ribadito spesso, non solo ha chiesto lumi ma ha anche provato ad aiutarmi. E io non gli ho mai spiegato la mia folle tesi.
Immaginatevi quanto potesse esser utile che mi spronasse ed accompagnasse a fare delle lunghe passeggiate se io per tutto il tempo pensavo "So benissimo cosa dovrei fare per dimagrire ma ho paura a farlo".

Per me 20 sono tanti. Non ero una taglia 38 ma una 44 formosa quindi con +20 sono una 50-52 sgraziata.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si ma da donna i tuoi personaggi li manderei a fanculo


non ne dubito.    ma considera che si tratta di personaggi schiavi dell'immagine.   quindi tutto ha un suo folle senso.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non m'allargherei neanche ad ipotizzare disturbi alimentari così su 2 piedi, però.


Sì, vero, mettiamo "probabili" anche per questi.
Poi vediamo se lei risponde a questa ipotesi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, vero, mettiamo "probabili" anche per questi.
> Poi vediamo se lei risponde a questa ipotesi.


meglio dire plausibili.     la probabilità è già un'indicazione pesante.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Però magari scommetto che vi importerebbe qualora vi dicesse che aumentava di peso e metteva la pancetta per non tradirvi.


Ma non perché mette peso semmai perché fa queste elucubrazioni agghiaccianti


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio dire plausibili.     la probabilità è già un'indicazione pesante.


Ok.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non m'allargherei neanche ad ipotizzare disturbi alimentari così su 2 piedi, però.


Ecco, andiamoci piano. 
Se vogliamo essere fiscali, il medico mi ha diagnosticato un'obesità primaria, ovvero non secondaria a causa medica primaria. Questo poichè il mio BMI è >30.
La psicoterapeuta ha escluso un disturbo alimentare. E l'obesità da sola, ovvero non in presenza di bulimia o binge eating, non rientra tra i disturbi alimentari.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non perché mette peso semmai perché fa queste elucubrazioni agghiaccianti


Infatti ... la cosa agghiacciante non sono i kg ma la motivazione.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Infatti ... la cosa agghiacciante non sono i kg ma la motivazione.


Vediamo se tacito la vostra incredulità...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ecco, andiamoci piano.
> Se vogliamo essere fiscali, il medico mi ha diagnosticato un'obesità primaria, ovvero non secondaria a causa medica primaria. Questo poichè il mio BMI è >30.
> La psicoterapeuta ha escluso un disturbo alimentare. E l'obesità da sola, ovvero non in presenza di bulimia o binge eating, non rientra tra i disturbi alimentari.


Speranza ... il tuo medico è serio. E la di là dei paroloni, se fosse Veneto, ti avrebbe detto: magna manco. E poi ti avrebbe chiesto cosa c'è che non va?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non perché mette peso semmai perché fa queste elucubrazioni agghiaccianti


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Vediamo se tacito la vostra incredulità...


Che avevi fatto una cazzata era fuori dubbio. Io parlavo d'altro. Tuo marito ti avrà detto delle cose sbagliate ma la tua fortuna è che non vada mai a fondo alle motivazioni che ti hanno spinto ad ingrassare. O forse le sa le motivazioni ed allora io ti direi fatti l'amante, piuttosto che ridursi così.  Ti sei definita una 52 sgraziata. Tra l'altro hai distrutto pagine di commenti di chi cercava di dire che un aumento del genere non ti rende meno appetibile. Comunque un grande abbraccio ed un in bocca al lupo sincero.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ecco, andiamoci piano.
> Se vogliamo essere fiscali, il medico mi ha diagnosticato un'obesità primaria, ovvero non secondaria a causa medica primaria. Questo poichè il mio BMI è >30.
> La psicoterapeuta ha escluso un disturbo alimentare. E l'obesità da sola, ovvero non in presenza di bulimia o binge eating, non rientra tra i disturbi alimentari.


Mi piace molto la frase al piede che hai inserito. Come mai proprio questa frase?


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tuo marito ti avrà detto delle cose sbagliate ma la tua fortuna è che non vada mai a fondo alle motivazioni che ti hanno spinto ad ingrassare. O forse le sa le motivazioni ed allora io ti direi fatti l'amante, piuttosto che ridursi così.  Ti sei definita una 52 sgraziata. Tra l'altro hai distrutto pagine di commenti di chi cercava di dire che un aumento del genere non ti rende meno appetibile. Comunque un grande abbraccio ed un in bocca al lupo sincero.


Non volevo "distruggere" i commenti di chi ha cercato di rincuorarmi... Ho apprezzato il tentativo di dirmi "puoi essere bella anche così". Beh potrei, ma non lo sono 
Al liceo avevo un'amica obesa. E curatissima. E la cosa per me era inconcepibile, perchè associavo grasso a trasandato, ma lei proprio no. Eppure lei si sentiva bella, si muoveva a suo oagio in quel corpo e scopava ben più di me che pesavo 40kg di meno. Ecco, io non sono come lei 

Sulla storia che mio marito non indaga a fondo: vero. E io non facilito certo le cose. Il perchè lui mi abbia detto (più o meno provocatoriamente) "se vuoi fatti l'amante" devo capirlo ancora bene.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Che avevi fatto una cazzata era fuori dubbio. Io parlavo d'altro. Tuo marito ti avrà detto delle cose sbagliate ma la tua fortuna è che non vada mai a fondo alle motivazioni che ti hanno spinto ad ingrassare. O forse le sa le motivazioni ed allora io ti direi fatti l'amante, piuttosto che ridursi così.  Ti sei definita una 52 sgraziata. Tra l'altro hai distrutto pagine di commenti di chi cercava di dire che un aumento del genere non ti rende meno appetibile. Comunque un grande abbraccio ed un in bocca al lupo sincero.


Per la sgraziata o per la 52?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Vediamo se tacito la vostra incredulità...


Non ti preoccupare stiamo solo rielaborando


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Non volevo "distruggere" i commenti di chi ha cercato di rincuorarmi... Ho apprezzato il tentativo di dirmi "puoi essere bella anche così". Beh potrei, ma non lo sono
> Al liceo avevo un'amica obesa. E curatissima. E la cosa per me era inconcepibile, perchè associavo grasso a trasandato, ma lei proprio no. Eppure lei si sentiva bella, si muoveva a suo oagio in quel corpo e scopava ben più di me che pesavo 40kg di meno. Ecco, io non sono come lei
> 
> Sulla storia che mio marito non indaga a fondo: vero. E io non facilito certo le cose. Il perchè lui mi abbia detto (più o meno provocatoriamente) "se vuoi fatti l'amante" devo capirlo ancora bene.


magari prova a capire se l'amante ce l'ha lui.    giusto per sgomberare il campo dalla spiegazione più ovvia.

il resto se non te lo dice lui, puoi brancolare nel buio per anni senza arrivare alla soluzione.


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari prova a capire se l'amante ce l'ha lui.    giusto per sgomberare il campo dalla spiegazione più ovvia.
> 
> il resto se non te lo dice lui, puoi brancolare nel buio per anni senza arrivare alla soluzione.


Ma chi se ne frega di questa improbabile amante...
Stiamo parlando di una donna e del suo corpo. Lui dovrebbe proprio uscire dallo scenario, per ora.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace molto la frase al piede che hai inserito. Come mai proprio questa frase?


Ti ringrazio. Piace molto anche a me.

Ho letto a lungo e studiato Watzlawick, e credo che farebbe bene a tutti... non per cambiare la propria idea sul mondo, ma per contemplarne altre.

Alla mostra di De Chirico che ho visto recentemente c'era un quadro che me l'ha ricordato...


_Magritte, La condizione umana, 1933

_La "realtà" è un concetto sfuggevole. Molti di noi credono di possere la Verità, di conoscere la Realtà. 
Ma questo è una pericolosa illusione_ 
_


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Con la pancia è meglio.
> Viva la panzetta.
> Sempre.


Ma mogliettina il tuo maritino non ne ha (giusto un po' le manigliette dell'amore) anzi con la scusa che la sera son da solo mangio poco e son tornati a farsi vedere anche gli addominali...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la sgraziata o per la 52?





Speranza ha detto:


> Non volevo "distruggere" i commenti di chi ha cercato di rincuorarmi... Ho apprezzato il tentativo di dirmi "puoi essere bella anche così". Beh potrei, ma non lo sono
> Al liceo avevo un'amica obesa. E curatissima. E la cosa per me era inconcepibile, perchè associavo grasso a trasandato, ma lei proprio no. Eppure lei si sentiva bella, si muoveva a suo oagio in quel corpo e scopava ben più di me che pesavo 40kg di meno. Ecco, io non sono come lei
> 
> Sulla storia che mio marito non indaga a fondo: vero. E io non facilito certo le cose. Il perchè lui mi abbia detto (più o meno provocatoriamente) "se vuoi fatti l'amante" devo capirlo ancora bene.


Speranza ha capito perfettamente. Il grande abbraccio e in bocca al lupo è per lei, affinché ritrovi sé stessa e ritorni a prendersi cura di sé in quanto in questo periodo della vita si è accorta di aver fatto una cazzata e di sentirsi sgraziata e non piacente.


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma mogliettina il tuo maritino non ne ha (giusto un po' le manigliette dell'amore) anzi con la scusa che la sera son da solo mangio poco e son tornati a farsi vedere anche gli addominali...


Ma tu sei un caso a parte.
Pancia o non pancia, è l'ammore che conta.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Speranza ha capito perfettamente. Il grande abbraccio e in bocca al lupo è per lei, affinché ritrovi sé stessa e ritorni a prendersi cura di sé in quanto in questo periodo della vita si è accorta di aver fatto una cazzata e di sentirsi sgraziata e non piacente.


Scusa se ho chiesto spiegazioni


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un caso a parte.
> Pancia o non pancia, è l'ammore che conta.


Scema [emoji13] 



Spoiler



[emoji8]


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Scema [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heilà... cos'è questo tastino "mostra testo nascosto"????


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

chiamasi Spoiler.  dovresti vederne l'iconcina nella terza fila in basso a destra.

http://www.tradimento.net/60-l-angolo-tecnico/22742-quei-cosi?p=1648916&viewfull=1#post1648916


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Heilà... cos'è questo tastino "mostra testo nascosto"????


Si chiama SPOILER, se sei col pc lo trovi come icona (è un balloon con scritto spoiler) se sei col cellulare basta che inserisci quello che vuoi nascondere tra questi :
[ SPOILER ]quello che vuoi[ /SPOILER ] 
però nelle parentesi non mettere gli spazi


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> 1) Ti innamori di due colleghi
> 2) Ti abbruttisci per loro
> 3) Giudichi tuo marito uno poco brillante intellettualmente
> 4) Lo approcci mettendo in discussione il suo modo di vivere
> ...


Per ordine di importanza l'avrei messo al numero uno ma grazie per averlo inserito :up:



Speranza ha detto:


> Sono lusingata
> 
> E annovero questa come la terza proposta di matrimonio che abbia mai ricevuto :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Allora, Fiammetta è mia sorella. Lepidotterina è la mia "futura" moglie. Ma ancora dobbiam fare nemmeno la promessa in comune quindi tutto è ancora lecito 

E comunque metitti in lista, prima di te l'ho chiesto anche a Brunetta che è piuttosto interessata quindi non vorrei deluderti 



danny ha detto:


> *No, ora non facciamo quelli che dicono che l'aspetto esteriore non conta un cazzo poi tutti a sbavare dietro il figo (o la figa di turno).*
> Io 12 kg in più li ho avuti e non mi filava nessuno.
> Li ho persi e la donne hanno cominciato a guardarmi.
> Sarà l'intesa intellettuale?
> ...


Ecco io non amo quotare in toto i messaggi ma questo merita. Condivido in toto.



farfalla ha detto:


>


Ma lepidotterina mia bella, tu vai a scrivere cose ben peggiori a oscuro e a perplesso e te la prendi perché chiedo in sposa altre puellae?

Le corna nel reale le ho già, almeno nel virtuale voglia una moglie che voglia solo me


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Heilà... cos'è questo tastino "mostra testo nascosto"????


Mentre scrivi un post vedi sopra le icone? L'ultima della terza fila con scritto spoil serve per scrivere testi  o immagini 



Spoiler



nascosti


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se ho chiesto spiegazioni


Non devi scusarti e mi sono spiegato meglio. Ho solo precisato che Speranza aveva capito.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora, Fiammetta è mia sorella. Lepidotterina è la mia "futura" moglie. Ma ancora dobbiam fare nemmeno la promessa in comune quindi tutto è ancora lecito
> 
> E comunque metitti in lista, prima di te l'ho chiesto anche a Brunetta che è piuttosto interessata quindi non vorrei deluderti


OK devo imparare bene anche i legami di parentela del forum... Dopo quanto tempo di permanenza nel forum o numero di messaggi si raggiunge lo status di secon tradiment life? 

Falcor, ti ho citato anche per due pensieri impuri.. Se spulci bene li trovi... 



Spoiler



Mi spiegate perchè uno dovrebbe nascondere del testo su un forum.. Ho cliccato anche su un altro palloncino ma direi che non c'entra niente...


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> OK devo imparare bene anche i legami di parentela del forum... Dopo quanto tempo di permanenza nel forum o numero di messaggi si raggiunge lo status di secon tradiment life?
> 
> Falcor, ti ho citato anche per due pensieri impuri.. Se spulci bene li trovi...


Per le parentele nemmeno noi ci abbiam capito ancora tanto  Comunque io sono uno abbastanza fedele e le chiavi del mio ipotalamo le stringe saldamente lepidotterina. Io chiedo ad altre di sposarmi solo perché lei non sa fare pasta e patate ma non la tradirei mai. Lei ad esempio è una che sceglierei e risceglierei con 10, 20, 30 chili in più o in meno, sempre, perché la cosa più pesante (e preziosa) che ha è racchiusa nella sua testolina. Ora basta mellifluità, torno ad essere sprucido :mexican:

Pensieri impuri? Dove, quando e soprattutto perché? :rotfl:Se li legge lepidotterina sono un uomo virtualmente morto 

Poi mi chiede il divorzio e dovrò centellinare i bit. Tra alimenti, spese per una casa nuova e altro mi toccherà usare 7 bit invece che 8 per fare un byte. E io son prolisso, di byte me ne servono tanti


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Falcor, Farfalla *comprenderà la mia debolezza dopo tutte queste divagazioni sulle cose intellettuali... :rotfl:





Speranza ha detto:


> ...
> Vi dirò un pensiero sciocco che ho fatto oggi.
> *Falcor* ha scritto una battuta sull'ANOVA, e tempo fa sempre qui, in un altro post, ha fatto un'altra battuta su un foglio A4. Io l'ho letto e ho sorriso di gusto! E ho pensato "mio marito questa battute non sarebbe capace di farle". Ecco a volte queste capacità mi attirano, come una cosa luccicosa per una gazza ladra.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> *Falcor, Farfalla *comprenderà la mia debolezza dopo tutte queste divagazioni sulle cose intellettuali... :rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi ha scelta perché ero una gnocca, non lo sono mai stata. Dice che la mia cultura e il mio carattere l'hanno fatto innamorare. Vice versa, almeno in parte, è stato per me. Mi ha affascinato il carattere e la chimica... ma ho visto da subito che non era intellettualmente spumeggiante (diciamo così, che a dir "non brillante" sembra che sia scemo...). Non si è mai allontanato, anzi si era reso conto che ero affascinata da uno dei due colleghi, proprio perché sempre molto presente, ed all'epoca ero ancora in forma.
> 
> 
> Nulla oltre a quanto vi ho già detto. Anche se forse non userei un termine così forte. Hai delle illuminazioni da condividere?



No nessuna illuminazione. A me serve ribaltare il punto di vista. Ho chiesto se leggerlo ti aveva inquietato o illuminato qualche angolo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non capisco questa ironia. E se lo dico io auguri.
> Ripeto: se il mio uomo mi venisse a rompere i coglioni per dei kg in più, per dei peli, per qualsiasi cosa di fisico a me personalmente girerebbero le balle. Io non la vedrei come una bella cosa.
> E ripeto nuovamente: io 20 kg addosso in più li ho avuti, non ha mai cambiato atteggiamento. L'unica cosa che è successa è stata la sua vicinanza perchè vedeva che stavo male IO con quel fardello addosso.
> Poi vabbè, io mi tengo pure i peli...ma chi c'ha voglia di stare sempre a levarli per far contenti loro?
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio. Piace molto anche a me.
> 8
> Ho letto a lungo e studiato Watzlawick, e credo che farebbe bene a tutti... non per cambiare la propria idea sul mondo, ma per contemplarne altre.
> 
> ...


Concetto da approfondire.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Non volevo "distruggere" i commenti di chi ha cercato di rincuorarmi... Ho apprezzato il tentativo di dirmi "puoi essere bella anche così". Beh potrei, ma non lo sono
> Al liceo avevo un'amica obesa. E curatissima. E la cosa per me era inconcepibile, perchè associavo grasso a trasandato, ma lei proprio no. Eppure lei si sentiva bella, si muoveva a suo oagio in quel corpo e scopava ben più di me che pesavo 40kg di meno. Ecco, io non sono come lei
> 
> Sulla storia che mio marito non indaga a fondo: vero. E io non facilito certo le cose. Il perchè lui mi abbia detto (più o meno provocatoriamente) "se vuoi fatti l'amante" devo capirlo ancora bene.


Questo post è illuminante: hai un'idea di successo nelle relazioni di tipo aritmetico che mi raccapriccia.

Per te la tua compagna aveva successo perché scopava tanto?
Allora capisco tutto il resto.
Ovvero capisco che tu ti valuti in base al gradimento sessuale che susciti.
Che tristezza!


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te la tua compagna aveva successo perché scopava tanto?
> Allora capisco tutto il resto.
> Ovvero capisco che tu ti valuti in base al gradimento sessuale che susciti.
> Che tristezza!


Non ho scritto che lei aveva successo. Ho scritto che sebbene molto grassa, aveva molte relazioni sessuali. A dimostrazione che non serve essere magri per avere successo. Sempre che uno si senta a suo agio con il proprio corpo.


----------



## Ecate (14 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo post è illuminante: hai un'idea di successo nelle relazioni di tipo aritmetico che mi raccapriccia.
> 
> Per te la tua compagna aveva successo perché scopava tanto?
> Allora capisco tutto il resto.
> ...


Più che illuminante a me pare mettere in dubbio la finalità dichiarata (?) dell'aumento di peso. L'amica obesa ha dimostrato chiaramente già ai tempi del liceo che l'adipe non è un deterrente alla fornicazione e a Speranza ciò non è sfuggito perché ce lo dice lei


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che lei aveva successo. Ho scritto che sebbene molto grassa, aveva molte relazioni sessuali. A dimostrazione che non serve essere magri per avere successo. Sempre che uno si senta a suo agio con il proprio corpo.


Successo. Hai cercato di ritirarla ma ci sei riuscita. Sempre di successo parli.È una cosa che mi ha sempre sconcertato. Trovare uomini per scopare è avere successo?


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Successo. Hai cercato di ritirarla ma ci sei riuscita. Sempre di successo parli.È una cosa che mi ha sempre sconcertato. Trovare uomini per scopare è avere successo?


Purtroppo per molte donne è così.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Purtroppo per molte donne è così.


Se è per quello vale anche per troppi uomini, purtroppo...


----------



## Ecate (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Purtroppo per molte donne è così.


Ridatemi Diletta 

(scusa Diletta, mi permetto solo perché ho visto che stai allo scherzo)


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Più che illuminante a me pare mettere in dubbio la finalità dichiarata (?) dell'aumento di peso. L'amica obesa ha dimostrato chiaramente già ai tempi del liceo che l'adipe non è un deterrente alla fornicazione e a Speranza ciò non è sfuggito perché ce lo dice lei


Lei stava bene con il suo corpo. Io sapevo che non mi sarei sentita attraente. E se non sto bene con il mio corpo di certo non flirto nè mi vado a cercare divagazioni esterne alla coppia. Persino con mio marito sono un po inibita adesso. Non vedo la contraddizione. 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Successo. Hai cercato di ritirarla ma ci sei riuscita. Sempre di successo parli.È una cosa che mi ha sempre sconcertato. Trovare uomini per scopare è avere successo?


Mah, l 'ho sempre sentito dire e per me è un modo di dire. Sentiti usare sempre da tanta gente. "Avere successo" con uomini o donne significa essere richiesti, corteggiarti e si, anche fare molto sesso ( in termini di numero di partner). La cosa per me è abbastanza squallida e mai l'ho cercata, tuttavia non la critico.

Non capisco tutta questa acredine nei miei confronti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ridatemi Diletta
> 
> (scusa Diletta, mi permetto solo perché ho visto che stai allo scherzo)


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Lei stava bene con il suo corpo. Io sapevo che non mi sarei sentita attraente. E se non sto bene con il mio corpo di certo non flirto nè mi vado a cercare divagazioni esterne alla coppia. Persino con mio marito sono un po inibita adesso. Non vedo la contraddizione.
> 
> Mah, l 'ho sempre sentito dire e per me è un modo di dire. Sentiti usare sempre da tanta gente. "Avere successo" con uomini o donne significa essere richiesti, corteggiarti e si, anche fare molto sesso ( in termini di numero di partner). La cosa per me è abbastanza squallida e mai l'ho cercata, tuttavia non la critico.
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa acredine nei miei confronti.


È un modo di dire, e pensare, da poveretti.


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Lei stava bene con il suo corpo. Io sapevo che non mi sarei sentita attraente. E se non sto bene con il mio corpo di certo non flirto nè mi vado a cercare divagazioni esterne alla coppia. Persino con mio marito sono un po inibita adesso. Non vedo la contraddizione.
> 
> Mah, l 'ho sempre sentito dire e per me è un modo di dire. Sentiti usare sempre da tanta gente. "Avere successo" con uomini o donne significa essere richiesti, corteggiarti e si, anche fare molto sesso ( in termini di numero di partner). La cosa per me è abbastanza squallida e mai l'ho cercata, tuttavia non la critico.
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa acredine nei miei confronti.


No speranza... una cosa del genere la può pensare un'adolescente. O, se sei torda come me, una ventenne.
Ma ti assicuro che il successo, o meglio, l'apprezzamento dell'altro sesso non ha che fare col numero di rapporti sessuali.
Forse, e nemmeno sempre, con la qualità dei rapporti si.
Ma col numero no.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No speranza... una cosa del genere la può pensare un'adolescente. O, se sei torda come me, una ventenne.
> Ma ti assicuro che il successo, o meglio, l'apprezzamento dell'altro sesso non ha che fare col numero di rapporti sessuali.
> Forse, e nemmeno sempre, con la qualità dei rapporti si.
> Ma col numero no.


Tu non sei torda !


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mah, l 'ho sempre sentito dire e per me è un modo di dire. Sentiti usare sempre da tanta gente. "Avere successo" con uomini o donne significa essere richiesti, corteggiarti e si, anche fare molto sesso ( in termini di numero di partner). La cosa per me è abbastanza squallida e mai l'ho cercata, tuttavia non la critico.
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa acredine nei miei confronti.


Avere successo e averlo scopandosi il mondo intero mi pare una cazzata. Anche il solo pensarlo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non sei torda !


La mia mogliettina tende a sotto-stimarsi nell'attesa di qualcuno che la rivaluti per quanto vale...
A me sembra in gamba, mica prendo in moglie la prima torda che incontro [emoji5]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> La mia mogliettina tende a sotto-stimarsi nell'attesa di qualcuno che la rivaluti per quanto vale...
> A me sembra in gamba, mica prendo in moglie la prima torda che incontro [emoji5]


E' in gamba, non si discute


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' in gamba, non si discute


Ovvio, è che volevo provocarla [emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ovvio, è che volevo provocarla [emoji57]


lo so


----------



## Ecate (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Lei stava bene con il suo corpo. Io sapevo che non mi sarei sentita attraente. E se non sto bene con il mio corpo di certo non flirto nè mi vado a cercare divagazioni esterne alla coppia. Persino con mio marito sono un po inibita adesso. Non vedo la contraddizione.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Non capisco tutta questa acredine nei miei confronti.


Le motivazioni all'aumento di peso te le sei date a priori o a posteriori? 
Niente acredine, solo scetticismo a josa sulle tue motivazioni


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Le motivazioni all'aumento di peso te le sei date a priori o a posteriori?
> Niente acredine, solo scetticismo a josa sulle tue motivazioni


In itinere e a posteriori. 
Non è che se una cosa è nuova o strana allora bisogna per forza ricondurla a qualcosa di famigliare e già noto. Potete contemplare la mia personale lettura della realtà o devo piegarmi al vostro volere e dirvi quello che volete sentirvi dire?


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In itinere e a posteriori.
> Non è che se una cosa è nuova o strana allora bisogna per forza ricondurla a qualcosa di famigliare e già noto. Potete contemplare la mia personale lettura della realtà o devo piegarmi al vostro volere e dirvi quello che volete sentirvi dire?


certo che sì.    la tua lettura è legittima.

però ogni discorso aperto dovrebbe avere una sua conclusione.     hai scritto di aver compreso che la tua scelta di ingrassare per dissuaderti e dissuadere alla fine è stato un boomerang.

quindi diamo la cosa per dato acquisito.   sulla base di questo, torniamo alla causa scatenante.

cosa pensi succederà in te ed attorno a te, una volta che tornerai ad essere una tg 44 formosa ed attraente?


----------



## Ecate (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In itinere e a posteriori.
> Non è che se una cosa è nuova o strana allora bisogna per forza ricondurla a qualcosa di famigliare e già noto. Potete contemplare la mia personale lettura della realtà o devo piegarmi al vostro volere e dirvi quello che volete sentirvi dire?


La tua personale lettura della realtà mi lascia scettica. Non chiedo a te di piegarti, non chiederlo a me.
Mi puoi dare del tu, se vuoi mantenere le distanze del lei. Cortesemente, chiedo di evitare il voi.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa pensi succederà in te ed attorno a te, una volta che tornerai ad essere una tg 44 formosa ed attraente?


A me pare di aver già risposto più volte. E non pretendo certo che un utente intervenga solo dopo essersi letto tutto il 3D, ma neanche di venir continuamente additata e criticata. 
Forse proprio non mi so spiegare. 
Ma sono stata accolta da alcuni con gentilezza e rispetto, e questo è stato importante per me. Anche per i confronti con chi la pensa diversamente da me ma mi ha "accolto" ugualmente, come da epiteto del forum. 
Quindi cerco di mantenere la calma e rispondere.
Non ho la palla di cristallo per predire il futuro e spero di non essere la stessa donna tra sei mesi. Spero di aver maturato riflessioni e considerazioni che mi faranno vedere la mia situazione con occhi diversi, contemplando prospettive diverse, anche grazie alle elucubrazioni fatte qui. 
In questi mesi che mi aspettano, e non solo alla fine del mio percorso, cercherò di ampliare il dialogo con mio marito. Di capire quali sono state le mie mancanze, di trovare un modo condiviso per soddisfare i reciproci bisogni. E mi preparo a qualche lite, broncio, frase infelice, ricci come se piovesse... tutto cui che sarà utile per affrontare i problemi e non evitarli e nasconderli come tendiamo a fare. 
Sinceramente.
Speranza


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> A me pare di aver già risposto più volte. E non pretendo certo che un utente intervenga solo dopo essersi letto tutto il 3D, ma neanche di venir continuamente additata e criticata.
> Forse proprio non mi so spiegare.
> Ma sono stata accolta da alcuni con gentilezza e rispetto, e questo è stato importante per me. Anche per i confronti con chi la pensa diversamente da me ma mi ha "accolto" ugualmente, come da epiteto del forum.
> Quindi cerco di mantenere la calma e rispondere.
> ...


così all'impronta, quali credi siano le tue, di mancanze, nei suoi confronti?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> A me pare di aver già risposto più volte. E non pretendo certo che un utente intervenga solo dopo essersi letto tutto il 3D, ma neanche di venir continuamente additata e criticata.
> Forse proprio non mi so spiegare.
> Ma sono stata accolta da alcuni con gentilezza e rispetto, e questo è stato importante per me. Anche per i confronti con chi la pensa diversamente da me ma mi ha "accolto" ugualmente, come da epiteto del forum.
> Quindi cerco di mantenere la calma e rispondere.
> ...


Scusa eh. Tu presenti una storia dicendo di avere già capito tutto. Chi ha capito tutto non chiede pareri però. Infatti i pareri non ti interessano granché.
Non parli neanche come una trentenne, piuttosto come una persona più vecchia. Ma hai la presunzione di una diciottenne .
Sconcerti per la tua visione di vita, ma la vuoi considerare l'unica valida.
È molto difficile dialogare con te.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> così all'impronta, quali credi siano le tue, di mancanze, nei suoi confronti?


Forse di aver valorizzato poco la sua unicità. Ho impiegato molto tempo a coltivare e stimolare quegli interessi che ho "portato" io nella coppia. Ma non ho mostrato molto interesse per i suoi interessi. Forse non li ho nemmeno notati per molto tempo e questo ha contribuito a farmelo vedere come poco interessante sotto alcuni punti di vista.
E poi il tasto dolente. Lui mi vorrebbe già madre da anni, ma per questo ora non sono pronta.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Forse di aver valorizzato poco la sua unicità. Ho impiegato molto tempo a coltivare e stimolare quegli interessi che ho "portato" io nella coppia. Ma non ho mostrato molto interesse per i suoi interessi. Forse non li ho nemmeno notati per molto tempo e questo ha contribuito a farmelo vedere come poco interessante sotto alcuni punti di vista.
> E poi il tasto dolente. Lui mi vorrebbe già madre da anni, ma per questo ora non sono pronta.


il primo problema parvemi di risoluzione non complessa.   provare a conoscere le sue passioni e mostrarti interessata non è cosa difficile da farsi.


il tasto dolente è dolente assai.    posso chiederti quanti anni avete tu e lui?


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh. Tu presenti una storia dicendo di avere già capito tutto.


Non mi sembra di essermi mai espressa così. Non accetto illazioni sul mio inconscio da parte di estranei che non si interessano nemmeno un po' a capire prima di sentenziare. 

Comunque le antipatie a pelle ci sono anche nella realtà virtuale e comprendo benissimo di suscitarti sentimenti negativi. No problem.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Forse di aver valorizzato poco la sua unicità. Ho impiegato molto tempo a coltivare e stimolare quegli interessi che ho "portato" io nella coppia. Ma non ho mostrato molto interesse per i suoi interessi. Forse non li ho nemmeno notati per molto tempo e questo ha contribuito a farmelo vedere come poco interessante sotto alcuni punti di vista.
> E poi il tasto dolente. *Lui mi vorrebbe già madre da anni, ma per questo ora non sono pronta*.


Ecco questo può veramente segnare una distanza nel tempo.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tasto dolente è dolente assai.    posso chiederti quanti anni avete tu e lui?


32 io, 38 lui.
Adoro i bambini, ne ho anche una discreta esperienza. Ne vorrei. Ma mi sento inadeguata. Vorrei essere serena come moglie e risolvere le cose di cui sopra prima.

Lui non comprende molto il mio senso di inadeguatezza. Per lui sarei una brava mamma. Ma forse è il suo desiderio di paternità a parlare.


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco questo può veramente segnare una distanza nel tempo.


La differenza di età ed il fatto di aver scelto percorsi di studio e lavorativi così diversi ha di fatto creato in partenza una differenza economica e di realizzazione personale. Per certi aspetti io sto vivendo ora quello che lui ha sperimentato 10 anni fa.
Io me ne sono resa conto dopo.


----------



## Falcor (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Comunque le antipatie a pelle ci sono anche nella realtà virtuale e comprendo benissimo di suscitarti sentimenti negativi. No problem.


Tranquilla fai parte di un nutrito e ben folto gruppo 



Speranza ha detto:


> 32 io, 38 lui.
> Adoro i bambini, ne ho anche una discreta esperienza. Ne vorrei. Ma mi sento inadeguata. Vorrei essere serena come moglie e risolvere le cose di cui sopra prima.
> 
> Lui non comprende molto il mio senso di inadeguatezza. Per lui sarei una brava mamma. *Ma forse è il suo desiderio di paternità a parlare.*


E non mi sembra una cosa da poco. Lui ha un'età in cui i campanelli biologici iniziano a suonare all'impazzata. Se sente forte il desiderio di un bimbo la cosa si può ripercuotere negativamente sul vostro rapporto.

Però su una cosa hai ragione, inutile sfornare cuccioli se senti che qualcosa non va bene. Un figlio non dovrebbe mai essere la soluzione a problemi nella coppia. Prima si risolve tutto e poi si fa un bimbo.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> 32 io, 38 lui.
> Adoro i bambini, ne ho anche una discreta esperienza. Ne vorrei. Ma mi sento inadeguata. Vorrei essere serena come moglie e risolvere le cose di cui sopra prima.
> 
> Lui non comprende molto il mio senso di inadeguatezza. Per lui sarei una brava mamma. Ma forse è il suo desiderio di paternità a parlare.


38 anni non sono pochi, se si vuole avere dei figli, magari più di uno.    tu in effetti saresti nell'età ideale, ma ovvio che fino a che non ti riassesti fisicamente, inutile parlarne.

perchè ti senti inadeguata come madre?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> La differenza di età ed il fatto di aver scelto percorsi di studio e lavorativi così diversi ha fatto creato in partenza una differenza economica e di realizzazione personale. Per certo aspetti io sto vivendo ora quello che lui ha sperimentato 10 anni fa.
> Io me ne sono resa conto dopo.


Capisco. L'importante è che siate chiari tra di voi, nelle intenzioni.


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ti senti inadeguata come madre?


In primis per il "riassetto fisico" che hai nominato. Concepire un figlio mentre mi sento uno schifo fisicamente credo che mi creerebbe non poche turbe psicologiche. Condurre una gravidanza da obesa... Brrr . Anche la ginecologa me l 'ha sconsigliato. 
E poi vorrei " iniziare" ad essere madre dando il buon esempio e chiarendomi prima come moglie. 
Comunque spero tanto di riuscire  a fare quel che ci siamo detti qui.
E allora un bimbo ci starebbe proprio bene


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In primis per il "riassetto fisico" che hai nominato. Concepire un figlio mentre mi sento uno schifo fisicamente credo che mi creerebbe non poche turbe psicologiche. Condurre una gravidanza da obesa... Brrr . Anche la ginecologa me l 'ha sconsigliato.
> E poi vorrei " iniziare" ad essere madre dando il buon esempio e chiarendomi prima come moglie.
> Comunque spero tanto di riuscire  a fare quel che ci siamo detti qui.
> E allora un bimbo ci starebbe proprio bene


Volere è potere


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Purtroppo* per molte donne è così.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Se è per quello vale anche per troppi uomini, *purtroppo*...


Se sicuramente il valore di una persona è indipendente dal numero delle scopate che si procura, perché tendenzialmente (nella realtà) si tende a compatire chi non trova un partner per fare sesso?
Non è la stessa cosa?


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> In primis per il "riassetto fisico" che hai nominato. Concepire un figlio mentre mi sento uno schifo fisicamente credo che mi creerebbe non poche turbe psicologiche. *Condurre una gravidanza da obesa... Brrr . Anche la ginecologa me l 'ha sconsigliato. *
> E poi vorrei " iniziare" ad essere madre dando il buon esempio e chiarendomi prima come moglie.
> Comunque spero tanto di riuscire  a fare quel che ci siamo detti qui.
> E allora un bimbo ci starebbe proprio bene



Ho un'amica che è gigantesca e ha due bambini piccoli e secchi.
La trovo meravigliosa per la serenità con cui porta un corpo che è effettivamente di grande mole, nel quale affondano morbidamente i bambini.
E se devo dirti tutto, conosco bene il suo fisico proprio perché, come altre persone obese, visto che di quello stai parlando, frequenta spiagge nudiste con noi.
Vivere il proprio corpo per quello che è, e non per quello che vorrebbero gli altri, è cosa non da poco.
Di costituzione non sei magra, non lo sarai mai: valorizza il tuo adipe, rendendolo lo specchio del tuo cervello.
Fa' che il tuo corpo sia bello per quello che è, e non un modello.
Non di può, né si deve piacere a tutti.
Hai visto il film "Hairspray"?


----------



## Nicka (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se sicuramente il valore di una persona è indipendente dal numero delle scopate che si procura, perché tendenzialmente (nella realtà) si tende a compatire chi non trova un partner per fare sesso?
> Non è la stessa cosa?


Io compatisco allo stesso modo chi tromba in giro come se non ci fosse un domani.
Detto ciò io non attribuisco al sesso il successo o il mancato tale. Non è nemmeno questione di valore di una persona.
Siamo proprio su piani differenti.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se sicuramente il valore di una persona è indipendente dal numero delle scopate che si procura, perché tendenzialmente (nella realtà) si tende a compatire chi non trova un partner per fare sesso?
> Non è la stessa cosa?





Nicka ha detto:


> Io compatisco allo stesso modo chi tromba in giro come se non ci fosse un domani.
> Detto ciò io non attribuisco al sesso il successo o il mancato tale. Non è nemmeno questione di valore di una persona.
> Siamo proprio su piani differenti.


Ognuno ha una propria opinione in merito. Però, oggettivamente, non è del tutto infondato ciò che afferma Danny.


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Volere è potere :smile:


Forse non è così "semplice", ma di sicuro io adesso "voglio". Grazie per i continui incoraggiamenti, non passano inosservati 



danny ha detto:


> Se sicuramente il valore di una persona è  indipendente dal numero delle scopate che si procura, perché  tendenzialmente (nella realtà) si tende a compatire chi non trova un  partner per fare sesso?
> Non è la stessa cosa?


Adesso sono finalmente da pc e posso esprimermi con maggior facilità.  Chiedo scusa se ieri sera ho offeso qualcuno o sono stata criptica, la  tastiera del cellulare non aiuta...
Io *non ritengo* che il_valore di una persona dipenda dal numero delle scopate che si procura.

_E questo vale sia per quello che penso di me che per quello che posso permettermi di pensare degli altri.

Da quando ero adolescente, ho sempre sentito utilizzare questa locuzione: _"avere successo con gli uomini/con le donne"_.  In contesti faceti, colloquiali, tra donne più o meno adulte. Ed il  significato condiviso, pacificamente e senza alcun tipo di  moralizzazione, era appunto avere successo nel senso di "portare a casa  un risultato", o se preferite la definizione del Vocabolario della  lingua italiana (Devoto-Oli) "Esito favorevole, buona riusciuta". Ora  "avere un buon esito o esito favorevole con gli uomini (plurale)", direi  che inequivocabilmente significa intrattenere relazioni con più uomini,  essere corteggiate, flirtare e sì, anche scoparci.
Detto questo, l'attività sessuale degli altri non mi interessa.

*Danny* dice che _si tende a compatire chi non trova un partner per fare sesso_.  Io direi che se una persona cerca (e quindi vuole trovare) un partner  per fare sesso (cosa che vuole la maggior parte della persone nella  maggior parte della propria vita) e non lo trova, quanto meno ci dispiace  per lui/lei o si pensa che "non ha successo con gli uomini/donne". 
E con questo  spero di aver sciolto ogni dubbio sullo squallore del mio pensiero 




danny ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che è gigantesca e ha due bambini piccoli e secchi.
> La trovo meravigliosa per la serenità con cui porta un corpo che è  effettivamente di grande mole, nel quale affondano morbidamente i  bambini.
> ...
> Vivere il proprio corpo per quello che è, e non per quello che vorrebbero gli altri, è cosa non da poco.
> ...


Io sono felice che ci siano persone che stanno bene nella loro pinguetudine. Per me non è così e non credo sia da farne una colpa.
L'eccesso di peso aumenta notevolmente i rischi per la salute (ho  ricevuto svariate lavate di capo recentemente) e non mi esporrei ad una  gravidanza a rischio in queste condizioni. 
"Valorizzare l'adipe" sarà una fase di transizione durante la sua eliminazione 
Non ho visto il film. Poi lo cerco.



Nicka ha detto:


> Io compatisco allo stesso modo chi tromba in giro come se non ci fosse un domani.
> Detto ciò io non attribuisco al sesso il successo o il mancato tale. Non è nemmeno questione di valore di una persona.
> Siamo proprio su piani differenti.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha una propria opinione in merito.  Però, oggettivamente, non è del tutto infondato ciò che afferma  Danny.


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lui ha un'età in cui i campanelli biologici iniziano a suonare all'impazzata. Se sente forte il desiderio di un bimbo la cosa si può ripercuotere negativamente sul vostro rapporto.


Pensavo che i campanell suonassero solo alle donne  
Credo anche io che questo desiderio frustrato possa aver avuto delle ripercussioni negative, per questo l'ho annoverato tra le mie "mancanze"



Falcor ha detto:


> Però su una cosa hai ragione, inutile sfornare cuccioli se senti che qualcosa non va bene. Un figlio non dovrebbe mai essere la soluzione a problemi nella coppia. Prima si risolve tutto e poi si fa un bimbo.


Sìsì, niente soluzioni magiche spostando l'attenzione su un terzo.
Prima ci "risolviamo" il giusto necessario per stare bene e poi apriamo la coppia


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Concetto da approfondire.


Quando e come vuoi... :up:


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha una propria opinione in merito. Però, oggettivamente, non è del tutto infondato ciò che afferma Danny.


Termini come sfigato, etc. sono di uso comune e di solito si riferiscono a chi proprio non suscita il minimo interesse nell'altro sesso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Termini come sfigato, etc. sono di uso comune e di solito si riferiscono a chi proprio non suscita il minimo interesse nell'altro sesso.


Si appunto. Poi non sempre è così.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io compatisco allo stesso modo chi tromba in giro come se non ci fosse un domani.
> Detto ciò io non attribuisco al sesso il successo o il mancato tale. Non è nemmeno questione di valore di una persona.
> Siamo proprio su piani differenti.


Neppure io. Mi piace il sesso se lo faccio con chi mi piace, e non misuro la quantità di successo che uno ha in giro dal punto di vista numerico, non invidio, non me ne frega.
Però ritengo che per conquistare chi ci piace corpo e mente interessanti possano aiutare.


----------



## Nicka (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Termini come sfigato, etc. sono di uso comune e di solito si riferiscono a chi proprio non suscita il minimo interesse nell'altro sesso.


Bè oddio...per me è sfigato chi basa la propria vita sulla continua ricerca di affermazione tramite il sesso tutt'al più.
E' sfigato molto chi vuol far passare di essere una persona integerrima e poi sta sempre dietro a scopare con chiunque perchè così si sente una persona che piace.
Chi non suscita il minimo interesse non è sfigato, è solo una persona che non sa eventualmente giocarsi le sue carte.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè oddio...*per me* è sfigato chi basa la propria vita sulla continua ricerca di affermazione tramite il sesso tutt'al più.
> E' sfigato molto chi vuol far passare di essere una persona integerrima e poi sta sempre dietro a scopare con chiunque perchè così si sente una persona che piace.
> Chi non suscita il minimo interesse non è sfigato, è solo una persona che non sa eventualmente giocarsi le sue carte.


A esser precisi secondo tutti i vocabolari sfigato vuol dire privo di attrattive, di fascino, insignificante.
In particolare  deriva "Da figa (o fica intesa come organo genitale femminile) con s privativo, ovvero privo di figa, cioè senza donna. Detto fra gli adolescenti e indicante coloro che ancora non avevano avuto relazioni amorose."


----------



## Nicka (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A esser precisi secondo tutti i vocabolari sfigato vuol dire privo di attrattive, di fascino, insignificante.
> In particolare  deriva "Da figa (o fica intesa come organo genitale femminile) con s privativo, ovvero privo di figa, cioè senza donna. Detto fra gli adolescenti e indicante coloro che ancora non avevano avuto relazioni amorose."


Quindi sfigata vale solo per le lesbiche?


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi sfigata vale solo per le lesbiche?


Dai Nicka, su, vale il primo significato per le donne.
"Priva di attrattiva". Non lo dico io.


----------



## bettypage (15 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo me lo sfigato è colui che non ha rapporti di alcun tipo, manco amicali. Il solitario per scelta degli altri. Il sesso è relativo, conosco un ragazzo molto bello e scemo, con intensa attività sessuale ma per me resta uno sfigato .


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> A esser precisi secondo tutti i vocabolari sfigato vuol dire privo di attrattive, di fascino, insignificante.
> In particolare  deriva "Da figa (o fica intesa come organo genitale femminile) con s privativo, ovvero privo di figa, cioè senza donna. Detto fra gli adolescenti e indicante coloro che ancora non avevano avuto relazioni amorose."


Il mio Devoto cita "privo di pregi o attrattive" e rimanda a "sfiga" con la storia della "s" privativa. 




bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me lo sfigato è colui che non ha rapporti di alcun tipo, manco amicali. Il solitario per scelta degli altri.


Questi per me sono "disadattati sociali": spesso ma non sempre nerd, geni incompresi, misantropi, persone incapaci di comprendere o sottostare alla banali regole sociali e di convivenza. La mancanza di sesso in questo caso è un'estensione della incapacità di rendersi piacevole a tutto l'universo mondo...


----------



## Spot (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dai.. sfigati, persone da compatire... Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?

Io compatirei al massimo chi sente il bisogno di compatire o vedere la sfiga altrui.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il mio Devoto cita "privo di pregi o attrattive" e rimanda a "sfiga" con la storia della *"s" privativa*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, s privativa. 
In origine la parola sottolineava proprio l'essere "senza figa".
Il "per me" nella lingua italiana... non esiste.
Deformazione professionale.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma dai.. sfigati, persone da compatire... *Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?*
> 
> Io compatirei al massimo chi sente il bisogno di compatire o vedere la sfiga altrui.


Di lingua italiana.

No, non lo so.
Stiamo dicendo che l'aspetto esteriore non conta per piacere agli altri.
Che piacere a tanti non è un particolare indice di successo e non piacere a nessuno (dell'altro sesso) non è determinante nella società di oggi.
Non so. 
Posso anche convincermi che è così e che George Clooney e Fabio Fazio abbiano lo stesso fascino e che il ministro Boschi abbia lo stesso spessore politico di Nilde Iotti.
Se faccio uno sforzo magari ci riesco.


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

Torno IN per un'ansia improvvisa che mi ha destabilizzato non poco. 

Poco fa mi chiama la "mia terapeuta". E io vado in panico. Devo fare una telefonata entro stasera e non so che fare.

Antefatti:

Lei lavora con il nutrizionista che mi segue e l'ho vista 4 volte per la fase valutativa e di indicazione al trattamento. 
Mi  hanno spiegato (lei ed il medico) che lei sarebbe stata una figura di  transizione, per escludere la presenza di un distubo alimentare ed  eventualmente inviare ad un terapeuta altro se avessimo concordato di  inziare una psicoterapia. Ero d'accordo e mi piaceva soprattutto l'idea  di poter iniziare una terapia da zero con un'altra persona che non  avesse il pregiudizio del'argomento cibo o del grasso (infatti l'invio  viene fatto in relativo "cieco" senza dilungarsi in motivazioni al  collega).

Ottimo. Durante l'ultima seduta ci diciamo che è  arrivato il momento di capire se voglio essere inviata ad un secondo  terapeuta come da accordi. Dico di sì e la ringrazio per la sua  professionalità, mi sono trovata bene. Mi dice che incoraggia questa  scelta e che pensa di avere il collega adatto per me. Così a fine  seduta, mi chiede se il giorno stesso voglio conoscere i colleghi dello  studio, spiegandomi che anche un primo impatto a pelle può essere utile  prima di consolidare l'invio. Accetto.
Così, dopo la visita medica,  la segretaria mi dice che mi stanno aspettando. Sono le 19.30, hanno  finito tutti le loro visite e io sono l'unica paziente della struttura.  Mi presenta altri tre colleghi psicoterapeuti. L'obiettivo è valutare  una possibile idiosincrasia ma anche ricevere i moduli del consenso  informato e conoscere l'equipe, che in casi eccezzionali (maternità,  malattie, ferie) garantisce la copertura al paziente.
Davo per scontato che sarebbero state tutte donne 

Tre  uomini. Tutti tra l'elegante e il casual. Tutti gentili e  professionali. Età tra i 30e qualcosa e i 50e qualcosa. Due piuttosto  affascinanti, uno con uno stile e presenza molto paterna e rassicurante  stile Babbo Natale, sicuramente il più vecchio. Mentre parlano punto lui  come mia ipotetica scelta.
Quello "prescelto"  da lei invece è il  più giovane, siamo quasi coetanei. Ci presentano, mi consegna le carte e  mi dice "Clarabella (facciamo che sia la psi numero 1) mi ha molto  parlato di te, quando sarai pronta ti aspetto".

Io ammutolisco. 
Tutto  ciò accadeva due settimane fa. Con la proposta di prendere appuntamento  non appena avessi sistemato l'agenda. Non ho richiamato.

Telefonata  di oggi: "Buon giorno Speranza, Ruggero (chiamiamolo così) mi ha detto  che non hai preso appuntamento e si chiedeva se avesse detto qualcosa  che ti ha infastidito. Ti chiamo io perchè sono l'inviante e voglio  aiutarti in questa fase di transizione se ne hai bisogno".
Le spiego  che non mi aspettavo un uomo e che penso che sarei inibita a parlare con  un uomo. Risposta "Sei bravissima a fare molte cose che conosci bene.  Facendo sempre le solite cose non genererai un cambiamento". Colpita e  affondata.

Entro sera devo (sarebbe molto meglio, soprattutto per  me) prendere una decisione. Ruggero (che evidentemente lei ritiene  essere la scelta giusta per me) o Babbo Natale?


----------



## ivanl (15 Dicembre 2015)

anche babbo natale e' un uomo; il problema non credo sia quello


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche babbo natale e' un uomo; il problema non credo sia quello


Sì, in effetti rileggendomi l'ho pensato anche io...

Babbo Natale è un maschio ma non lo vedo come "uomo"... più come figura paterna, compresiva, che mi avrebbe guardato come "paziente femmina" e non come "donna".


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti rileggendomi l'ho pensato anche io...
> 
> Babbo Natale è un maschio ma non lo vedo come "uomo"... più come figura paterna, compresiva, che mi avrebbe guardato come "paziente femmina" e non come "donna".



Pensa che io vado da un'urologa molto carina, mia coetanea.
Vedi te.



(è vero e spero di averti fatto sorridere)


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che io vado da un'urologa molto carina, mia coetanea.
> Vedi te.
> 
> (è vero e spero di averti fatto sorridere)


Anche io ho avuto un ginecologo maschio. La prima volta è stato imbarazzante ma poi l'ho visto come un "dottore maschio" ed è finita lì. Però aprire le gambe due volte all'anno non implica parlare di te, raccontarti, creare una relazione... 

(in effetti ho sorriso pensando a "ma se lui si eccitasse durante una visita lei se ne accorge per forza... )


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Devo ammettere una cosa: il pensiero che mia moglie si rendesse meno fisicamente interessante per evitare il sesso ( forse il primo grande problema che abbiamo avuto ) mi era venuto, sinceramente la trovavo una cosa troppo perversa per essere vera. 
Leggendoti mi accorgo che forse non è un'ipostesi così strampalata


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Devo ammettere una cosa: il pensiero che mia moglie si rendesse meno fisicamente interessante per evitare il sesso ( forse il primo grande problema che abbiamo avuto ) mi era venuto, sinceramente la trovavo una cosa troppo perversa per essere vera.
> Leggendoti mi accorgo che forse non è un'ipostesi così strampalata


He... con il senno di poi è una cazzata terribile. Però io non volevo evitare il sesso con mio marito, semmai non volerlo andare a cercare fuori...
Perchè voleva evitare il sesso con te secondo te?


----------



## oceansize (15 Dicembre 2015)

Se la terapeuta sa del motivo per cui sei ingrassata forse ti ha mandato da un uomo con cognizione,  chissà,  io proverei.
Con quello giovane


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

oceansize ha detto:


> Se la terapeuta sa del motivo per cui sei ingrassata forse ti ha mandato da un uomo con cognizione,  chissà,  io proverei.
> Con quello giovane


Sì le ho raccontato più o meno quello che ho detto a voi. Anche se lei non ha mai messo in dubbio il mio folle punto di vista :incazzato:  :rotfl:

Credo anche io che Clarabella pensi che Ruggero sia quello che fa per me, ma io mi sento un po' imbarazzata. 
Le ho anche detto (in modo più elegante) "ma come, le ho detto che ho avuto due sbandate per un uomini brillanti ed affascinanti e lei mi propone un coetaneo così????". Ha fatto orecchie da mercante. 

Non sto dicendo che temo di prendermi una cotta per lui, però parlare di queste dinamiche con lui non mi fa sentire "al sicuro". 

Il tempo scorre e io penso a Babbo Natale per tranquillizzarmi.


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> He... con il senno di poi è una cazzata terribile. Però io non volevo evitare il sesso con mio marito, semmai non volerlo andare a cercare fuori...
> Perchè voleva evitare il sesso con te secondo te?


.... vallo a capire ...... ad un certo punto ha scoperto che è una cosa che non le interessava ed è divenato un argomento tabù, ho passato anni a tentare di chiedere, capire e arrovellarmi finche non sono scoppiato e adesso siamo sulla strada della separazione.

magari perchè sono un pessimo amante, magari perchè ha avuto un altro, magari perchè è depressa, magari perchè ha avuto traumi inconfessabili, magari ............. magari tutte queste cose insieme oppure nessuna e semplicemente non le interessa. Dopo pesante terapia di coppia è riuscita ad ammettere solo il disinteresse.

E' terribile questo modo di affrontare i problemi, non tanto per i kg, ma per la mancanza di dialogo e confronto che alla fine emargina parte della coppia con l'unico risultato di allontanare.


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... Dopo pesante terapia di coppia è riuscita ad ammettere solo il disinteresse.
> 
> E' terribile questo modo di affrontare i problemi, non tanto per i kg, ma per la mancanza di dialogo e confronto che alla fine emargina parte della coppia con l'unico risultato di allontanare.


Mi riesce davvero difficile pensare che una donna giovane e sana non sia interessata al sesso 

Parlare di sesso in coppia però non è sempre facile. Io ho un marito che si offende per qualsiasi richiesta, prendendola come critica e questo non stimola certo a parlare. 

Tu riuscivi a parlarne tranquillamente?


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mi riesce davvero difficile pensare che una donna giovane e sana non sia interessata al sesso
> 
> Parlare di sesso in coppia però non è sempre facile. Io ho un marito che si offende per qualsiasi richiesta, prendendola come critica e questo non stimola certo a parlare.
> 
> Tu riuscivi a parlarne tranquillamente?


... assolutamente no, ogni volta che affrontavamo l'argomento venivo trattato  come un infoiato maniaco sessuale ...... dava la colpa allo stress, alla fatica, al lavoro , alla casa, all'impegno dei figli e io ho passato anni a seguirla su questa strada quando in realtà non era interessata e dicendomelo aveva paura la lasciassi ( sue testuali parole)


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... assolutamente no, ogni volta che affrontavamo l'argomento venivo trattato  come un infoiato maniaco sessuale ...... dava la colpa allo stress, alla fatica, al lavoro , alla casa, all'impegno dei figli e io ho passato anni a seguirla su questa strada quando in realtà non era interessata e dicendomelo aveva paura la lasciassi ( sue testuali parole)


 Richiede grande dose di pazienza la tua "attesa"...


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Richiede grande dose di pazienza la tua "attesa"...


... e purtroppo ne ho avuta troppa quando in realtà avremmo dovuto affrontare l'argomento di petto e risolverlo in un modo o nell'altro. Stupidamente pensavo avesse bisogno solo di tranquillità e lei non ha fatto niente per non farmelo credere, anzi .....


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... e purtroppo ne ho avuta troppa quando in realtà avremmo dovuto affrontare l'argomento di petto e risolverlo in un modo o nell'altro. Stupidamente pensavo avesse bisogno solo di tranquillità e lei non ha fatto niente per non farmelo credere, anzi .....


Però privare il proprio compagno/compagna del sesso la trovo una cattiveria disumana... :incazzato:


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Però privare il proprio compagno/compagna del sesso la trovo una cattiveria disumana... :incazzato:


non dirmelo .... non puoi immaginare l'effetto che mi ha fatto sentirsi ripetere per anni che quello "anormale nella coppia" ero io e poi scoprire l'universo femminile all'esterno :sonar:


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> non dirmelo .... non puoi immaginare l'effetto che mi ha fatto sentirsi ripetere per anni che quello "anormale nella coppia" ero io e poi scoprire l'universo femminile all'esterno :sonar:


Nel senso che l'hai tradita e hai scoperto di essere più "normale" di quello che ti diceva lei?


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Nel senso che l'hai tradita e hai scoperto di essere più "normale" di quello che ti diceva lei?


io sono tranquillissimo .... immagina un bambino scappato dalle grinfie della signorina Rottenmeier e approdato nel paese dei balocchi


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> io sono tranquillissimo .... immagina un bambino scappato dalle grinfie della signorina Rottenmeier e approdato nel paese dei balocchi


Non è che tu abbia risposto...


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Pensavo che i campanell suonassero solo alle donne


A volte suonano anche per i cani, e li fan sbavare tutti


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se sicuramente il valore di una persona è indipendente dal numero delle scopate che si procura, perché tendenzialmente (nella realtà) si tende a compatire chi non trova un partner per fare sesso?
> Non è la stessa cosa?


Mai fatto.
Ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Il mio Devoto cita "privo di pregi o attrattive" e rimanda a "sfiga" con la storia della "s" privativa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al Devoto Oli ha collaborato quella sfigata di Irene Pivetti.


----------



## Carola (16 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me lo sfigato è colui che non ha rapporti di alcun tipo, manco amicali. Il solitario per scelta degli altri. Il sesso è relativo, conosco un ragazzo molto bello e scemo, con intensa attività sessuale ma per me resta uno sfigato .


Quoto.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai fatto.
> Ci mancherebbe!


Tu no. Come me.
Tantissime persone sì.
Esiste un pensiero comune che classifica le persone in base alla loro attrattiva sessuale (sia in positivo che in negativo).
Per l'uomo il fattore determinante è l'aspetto fisico, per la donna la questione è più complessa ed è legata al fascino di tutta la persona (per cui può piacere un Cacciari piuttosto che un palestrato qualsiasi).
Ma oggettivamente alcune persone piacciono più di altre all'altro sesso.
il termine sfigato è entrato nell'uso comune ormai da decenni e ha assunto anche altri significati rispetto a quello originale (che era "uomo senza attrattiva per le donne"), ma è impreciso riferirsi a un Corona per esempio come a uno sfigato.
Altri epiteti se proprio si vuole rendono meglio l'idea, diciamo, in questi casi, di quello che pensiamo di una persona.
Poi soggettivamente possiamo aderire o meno, criticare, disprezzare il pensiero comune, ma questo non ne annulla l'esistenza.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Anche io ho avuto un ginecologo maschio. La prima volta è stato imbarazzante ma poi l'ho visto come un "dottore maschio" ed è finita lì. Però aprire le gambe due volte all'anno non implica parlare di te, raccontarti, creare una relazione...
> 
> (in effetti ho sorriso pensando a "*ma se lui si eccitasse durante una visita lei se ne accorge per forza*... )


Accidenti, è dura....
Io più che altro sono molto imbarazzato, è pur sempre una persona sconosciuta che entra nella tua intimità.
Ci sono situazioni in cui è impossibile eccitarsi.
La tensione annulla tutto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Quoto.


Ciao Carola. Hai chiuso il 3d, mi dispiace. Ti risaluto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me lo sfigato è colui che non ha rapporti di alcun tipo, manco amicali. Il solitario per scelta degli altri. Il sesso è relativo, conosco un ragazzo molto bello e scemo, con intensa attività sessuale ma per me resta uno sfigato .


Per me no. E la sua potrebbe essere una tattica in quanto predilige la botta e via da un legame più serio. Se fosse serio scoperte be di meno. D'altronde, come spesso è stato confermato in questo forum,  le donne sposano la sicurezza per poi tradire con il primo che le fa sognare.  Evidentemente preferisce essere tra i sognatori. È una ipotesi.


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io più che altro sono molto imbarazzato, è pur sempre una persona sconosciuta che entra nella tua intimità.
> Ci sono situazioni in cui è impossibile eccitarsi.
> La tensione annulla tutto.


Stamattina ho fatto la prima seduta con Ruggero. Proposta lampo di ieri per riuscire a vederci una volta prima delle festività.

Ero molto molto imbarazzata. Molto tesa. Lui non è stato per nulla seduttivo, per fortuna.
Ho pensato che magari avrebbe simulato (nel senso di fingere) apprezzamento nei miei confronti per aumentare la mia autostima, nel caso Clarabella gli avesse detto che mi sento attualmente goffa e sgraziata. 
Ma per fortuna e con mio grande sollievo non ha giocato il ruolo del terapeuta che rimanda un'immagine grandiosa di te per rincuorarti.

Sono comunque piuttosto provata. E ringrazio che da qui a dopo le feste potrò contare su di voi per sbarellamenti vari... :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Torno IN per un'ansia improvvisa che mi ha destabilizzato non poco.
> 
> Poco fa mi chiama la "mia terapeuta". E io vado in panico. Devo fare una telefonata entro stasera e non so che fare.
> 
> ...


Posso dire che mi sembra il preambolo di un film porno o di un racconto erotico?


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Posso dire che mi sembra il preambolo di un film porno o di un racconto erotico?


Abbiamo un concetto MOLTO diverso di erotico :rotfl:



Spoiler



Ma già l'avevamo capito disquisendo di Hayez... 




Io a rileggerlo (e l'ho riletto per capire se per caso avevo dato di matto e non me ne ero resa conto) sono ricaduta nell'ansia angosciosa di ieri  E tra me e me mi dicevo: "tanto sai come è andata a finire, stai calma... " :facepalm:


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per me no. E la sua potrebbe essere una tattica in quanto predilige la botta e via da un legame più serio. Se fosse serio scoperte be di meno. *D'altronde, come spesso è stato confermato in questo forum,  le donne sposano la sicurezza per poi tradire con il primo che le fa sognare*.  Evidentemente preferisce essere tra i sognatori. È una ipotesi.




non tutte
non generalizzare

io sono donna e di questo comportamento sono rimasta vittima


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Dicembre 2015)

*FORZA ELE*



Eledriel ha detto:


> non tutte
> non generalizzare
> 
> io sono donna e di questo comportamento sono rimasta vittima


Eledriel ... non tutte era sottinteso. Hai tutta la mia comprensione per la tua vicenda e, per quanto possibile, cerca di trascorrere delle buone feste. È un augurio di cuore.


----------



## LTD (16 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Eledriel ... non tutte era sottinteso. Hai tutta la mia comprensione per la tua vicenda e, per quanto possibile, cerca di trascorrere delle buone feste. È un augurio di cuore.




grazie, 
ti auguro altrettanto


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ero molto molto imbarazzata. Molto tesa. Lui non è stato per nulla seduttivo, per fortuna.


Però my Hope non è possibile che ogni persona un tantinello luccicosa che incontri devi spiegare le ali e volare a rubarla 

Non mi spiego questo tuo timore. Anche alla luce dei cambiamenti propositivi che sembravano esserci stati in te in questi giorni. Perché se ogni volta che spunta Mr Beghelli tu vai in brodo di giuggiole qua di passi avanti ne facciam pochi


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Però my Hope non è possibile che ogni persona un tantinello luccicosa che incontri devi spiegare le ali e volare a rubarla
> 
> ...se ogni volta che spunta Mr Beghelli tu vai in brodo di giuggiole qua di passi avanti ne facciam pochi


È stata solo una mia paura... Non ho nessuna intenzione di fantasticare sul mio terapeuta -.-
Questa situazione però mi ha dato uno spunto per completare il quadro con una considerazione in più. 
In generale, se le Beghelli che incontro non mi danno corda, ovvero non sono seduttivi nei miei confronti nè flirtano un po', io non spiego le ali e non volo a rubarle... 

E non capisco se è un "bene" perché dimuisce il rischio di sbandata o se è un "male" perché sono talmente codarda e insicura che se non mi fanno esplicitamente capire di piacere loro io nemmeno mi  concedo di volare con la fantasia...


----------

